#juju-gui 2013-04-08
 * mariusko has brokes juju-gui again...
<mariusko> broken
<frankban> mariusko: you deployed using lp:juju-gui as juju-gui-source?
<benji> is anyone else having problems logging onto the kanban board?
<rick_h_> benji: I had to re-login over the weekend but in it ok today
<benji> it is acting flaky
<gary_poster> hi everybody!
<gary_poster> yeah, can't log in to kanban
<frankban> bac: re bug 1164593: missed to specify that the described behavior happens when the GUI is connected to juju-core. I just updated the bug accordingly, sorry about that.
<_mup_> Bug #1164593: GUI hangs on the service detail view <juju-gui:Triaged by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164593 >
<bac> frankban: ok, thanks
<gary_poster> benji it worked for me if I went to http leankit.  That redirected to https, and then it worked.  Pretty annoying though
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> didn't really work :-(
<gary_poster> mm, retrying worked
<benji> I finally managed to get in but I'm afraid to click on anything because it might break.  It feels like they have one or more app servers in a LB pool that is acting up
<gary_poster> ah ok
 * frankban lunches
<gary_poster> hey benji. what's the story with the "expose service config information via Go API" card, do you know?  kanban still flaky so can't see description, if there is one
<benji> gary_poster: I'm wondering if it was found to be a duplicate.
<gary_poster> oh cool benji.  so we have service config and constraints in go api deltas, to your knowledge?
<benji> gary_poster: oh, I was (quite) sick Friday, which you may not know because I forgot to put it in the system which I am doing right now.
<gary_poster> kanban board behavior not cool
<gary_poster> oh! ok, benji, glad you are better
<benji> I'm not certain, but I am 90% sure someone (can't remember who) said that it was on Friday.
<benji> [oh dude, was so sick; barely back to vertical now]
<gary_poster> ugh :-/
<benji> I suggest we kill the card and let it raise itself as a zombie if need-be
<gary_poster> sorry
<gary_poster> benji, "it was on Friday" -> what was on Friday?
<gary_poster> kill card...mm...this will remind me to resolve the question, which I need to do :-)
<benji> said "it was [a duplicate] on Friday"
<gary_poster> oh ok
<benji> English, you so crazy.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> ok thanks.  will leave card for now until I get confirmation that service config is done
<mariusko> frankban: nope, stable
<mariusko> I also struggle with with a CSS-less site with "Loading the Juju GUI"
<mariusko> If I don't make the URL different by adding ?something
<mariusko> I wonder if the caching settings are wrong
<teknico> gary_poster, hi, yes, config get and set are in, I don't know what else that card could refer to
<gary_poster> teknico, awesome!  the deltas, though?
<benji> do we need deltas for config?  Are we sure we use them in the app?
<teknico> gary_poster, don't know about them
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, hi! it looks like we are making good progress.  I'm not clear yet on whether we have the config information in the go deltas yet, but AFAICT after quick zooming this morning, that is either done, or the last go-side change we need.  Yay!  On a related note for the future, I have a suspicion that the juju core API for annotations may introduce the possibility of unpleasant race conditions across annotation 
<gary_poster> sources, and this may be a practical concern when we bring Landscape annotations into the fold, for instance.  Specifically, if Landscape annotates an object with Landscape annotations, and we annotate an object with x,y locations, in the Python API (merged updates) there is no chance of a race condition between the two.  In the Go API, IIUC, we must get annotations, change them, and set them, which introduces a rac
<gary_poster> e condition across concerns
<gary_poster> sorry, had to finish that up :-P
<gary_poster> benji, good question.
<gary_poster> We certainly expect them to be on the model
<gary_poster> and config can change dynamically
<gary_poster> as opposed to constraints
<gary_poster> so it would idealy be in the deltas
<gary_poster> mariusko, what charm
<gary_poster> mariusko, the ~juju-gui charm will become the official charm once jujucharms.com is flushed
<gary_poster> We test with that before release, and we run CI tests with it and trunk several times a day
<gary_poster> mariusko, if the problem is when deploying with that charm, we'll jump on it asap.  we have seen neither of the problems you report ourselves though, fwiw.
<gary_poster> (which is definitely not to imply they do not exist()
<frankban> mariusko: you can try removing the appcache from chrome://appcache-internals/ 
<gary_poster> good call on the CSS frankban 
<frankban> gary_poster: FWIW, I bootstrapped a juju-core env ~5 hours ago, and I don't see the settings in the delta stream, nor the status
<gary_poster> frankban, I wrote a novel to rogpeppe above which included a concern about the Go annotation API.  Does that concern make sense to you?
<gary_poster> frankban, ah :-(
<gary_poster> the status we definitely need now
<gary_poster> the config we will need but we *might* be able to do it after 13.04
<frankban> gary_poster: do we also need the constraints? I remember you said we get them from the charm maybe?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: hiya
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm not sure i see why you need to get-change-set annotations
<gary_poster> frankban, no, we get is_subordinate form the charm.  constraints and config have value in the delta stream only when we are viewing them explicitly, and possibly when we are editing them.  We would want to be able to see when the config changed as an alert, I suspect.  also, a nice to have would be to see changes while you are editing them.  We could push both of those off to post 13.04 if what I describe are the on
<gary_poster> ly use cases, and if we already explicitly get/update the constraints and config when we look at them now
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i think we can set x and y without affecting landscape annotations
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, ah ok, I wanted to verify my memory of the API before I bothered you, but I was losing state in my brain so I had to dump :-) .  DO I remember correctly that the Go API is to set all annotations?
<gary_poster> ah no!
<gary_poster> you can set an annotation to null
<gary_poster> and that removes it
<gary_poster> right?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: empty string, but yes
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, ok cool, sorry for the noise on that then.  excellent.  So in terms of status of the deltas:
<gary_poster> - we need status in there
<gary_poster> - config is nice to have
<gary_poster> - constraints is also nice to have, and lower priority
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm getting there; i've done quite a bit of refactoring (the allWatcher is now in its own package) and next up should be the statuses.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, great!  I certanly saw a lot of work from you fly by
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, AIUI this Thursday is the "we really should have everything in Raring now" and next Thursday is "um, sorry, it is too late, you can't even have bug fixes"
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, when would be the soonest to hope for statuses in the deltas?  Also, I take it that these changes are entirely on your plate?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: hopefully by end tomorrow, if implementation goes to plan
<gary_poster> ok cool rogpeppe thanks.  let me/us know if there's something we can usefully put in our plate
<gary_poster> on
<frankban> gary_poster, rogpeppe: I think this is related: bug 1161848
<_mup_> Bug #1161848: Malformed charm metadata error when a charm is deployed using the API <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161848 >
<frankban> more recently, when ServiceDeploy is called, I started seeing juju-core panics
<rogpeppe> frankban: interesting; thanks for the report. related to what?
<gary_poster> thank you, yes frankban.  My understanding is that this is not specific to the API though, right?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, related to us being done successfully, I think :-)
<rogpeppe> frankban: was that against a newly bootstrapped environment?
<frankban> gary_poster: the API call is what juju-core expects. I am grabbing logs about the panic
<frankban> rogpeppe: against an env bootstrapped ~5 hours ago
<frankban> (this morning)
<rogpeppe> frankban: with --upload-tools, presumably?
<rogpeppe> frankban: have you tried doing "juju deploy minecraft" against the same environment?
<gary_poster> frankban, I expected that this error would also happen if you tried to deploy minecraft without the GUI, was my question.  
<gary_poster> (without the API)
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'm surprised there's a difference between the api deploy and the cmd line deploy, actually
<gary_poster> (right, that was what I was trying to say)
<frankban> rogpeppe, gary_poster: the cmd line deploy works well, here is the error and the subsequent panic when ServiceDeploy is called via the API: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5689443/
<gary_poster> ahha
<frankban> rogpeppe: nad yes, --upload-tools was used
<rogpeppe> frankban: ah!
<frankban> s/nad/and
<gary_poster> frankban, so we probably now have two bugs, yeah?  the panic because of the home, and the relation name problem
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, if you want us to get some people to work on these, and consult on you initially for fixes, that would be great by me.
<gary_poster> consult with you initially for fixes
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: that would be great, thanks!
<gary_poster> I noticed my preposition use today was a bit off generally :-P
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i feel a little overloaded right now
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, completely understood.  I'll find some people and send them your way for a pre-imp discussion, and then hopefully we can get out of your hair
<gary_poster> mm... frankban and/or teknico, are either of you up for those?
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, this seems a different bug. but I am confused about "relation name". you mean the charm not found error?
<gary_poster> frankban, your bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1161848) doesn't report a missing charm as I read it ('malformed charm metadata found in state: charm "mysql" has mismatched    relation name ""; expected "shared-db"')
<_mup_> Bug #1161848: Malformed charm metadata error when a charm is deployed using the API <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161848 >
<gary_poster> do I misunderstand
<rogpeppe> frankban: check out recent remarks on #juju-dev
<frankban> gary_poster: yes. so I think we have 3 different issues. 1) CharmInfo returns "charm not found", 2) ServiceDeploy generates a panic and 3) the old bug, that could be still valid
<hatch> gooood morning
<gary_poster> morning hatch
<gary_poster> frankban, ack.  1 and 2 seem related to me, but that's a guess.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: this branch factors out the allwatcher: https://codereview.appspot.com/8458044/
<gary_poster> cool rogpeppe!  So if we want to refactor the allwatcher we will still have that base for what we want.
<frankban> gary_poster: seeing the discussion in #juju-dev, I have the same impression
<teknico> gary_poster, yep
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: exactly. the new package gives the basis for any combined watcher you might want to concoct
<rick_h_> jcsackett: hatch or others can I beg for some reviews today please? https://codereview.appspot.com/8513043 for huw and https://codereview.appspot.com/8488043/ for myself
<gary_poster> great
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: it's the change i was putting off, but it became necessary.
<hatch> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> hatch: ty kindly sir
<gary_poster> ah ok rogpeppe
<gary_poster> frankban, also we can't tackle 3 until 2 is handled, rt?
<frankban> gary_poster: yes
<gary_poster> or at least it will be more difficult
<gary_poster> cool.  you working on 1 and/or 2 then frankban?  If so, suggest with Roger soon, and planned handoff with someone tbd (maybe me and I would rope in someone with more go experience?)if it takes you past your EoD
<gary_poster> suggesting talking with Roger soon, I meant
<frankban> gary_poster: sounds good
<gary_poster> cool thank you
<rick_h_> luca____: howdy, heads up. I promised you and jovan2 an link to view for the config tab on the browser: http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/fullscreen/precise/apache2-2 and click on the configuration tab below
<rick_h_> hatch: did they update getData to look for the data- attribute? I could have sworn that was the big confusion with that when they added it. It didn't work at all with the attributes in the dom
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah a long long time ago
<hatch> it now works for both
<hatch> I forgot about that confusion :)
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, ok. I guess I got in my head that it's never what I expect since so ditched its use.
<rick_h_> hatch: ok cool then. missed that change/update along the way I guess
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks for the look over
<hatch> yeah that's fine - It doesn't really matter which one you use I was just pointing it out
<hatch> no problem
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, good to know :) I'd still not know they changed it.
<hatch> :)
<hatch> does Huw's branch need QA?
<rick_h_> hatch: you can, but it's pretty simple just add a column/not. Not much to it
<rick_h_> no real crazy style/etc stuff to check works correctly. 
<frankban> rogpeppe: please ping me when you are available for a pre-imp call re bug 1166224
<_mup_> Bug #1166224: Panic when calling ServiceDeploy via the juju-core API <juju-core:Triaged> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166224 >
<gary_poster> teknico, thanks for readthedocs improvement :-)
<luca____> rick_h_: cheers Rick, I'll check it out
<rogpeppe> frankban: will do. in a call right now
<frankban> rogpeppe: thanks
<rick_h_> luca____: yea, so feel free then to mark that up and we can update the designs if needed/etc. 
<gary_poster> Makyo, benji, bac, teknico you all have readthedocs privs: thank you for getting me your user names
<teknico> gary_poster, mp, I also put a requirement for Sphinx in there
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: yay
<teknico> gary_poster, yeah, I noticed ;-)
<gary_poster> ;-)
<frankban> gary_poster: my rtd account is, surprisingly, frankban
<gary_poster> frankban, :-P you are added
<gary_poster> :-)
<frankban> :-) thanks
<jovan2> rick_h_: I like the layout of the configuration options. I would put the default value before the explanatory text though.
<rick_h_> jovan2: ok. can move that without an issue.
<rick_h_> I'll drive-by that in the branch I've got going right now
<jovan2> rick_h_ cheers
<gary_poster> Hey bac, thank you very much for reviewing/helping BjornT.  That looks like it was more work for you than I had expected, and I'm sorry about that, but I'm glad he is unblocked
<hatch> rick_h_: ugh I hate how less's mixins look like class names
<rick_h_> hatch: +1 
<bac> gary_poster: it was no problem.  easier to review his changes than to do the work!
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<bac> gary_poster: he made one change that will help us in that it will avoid looking at the archives
<rick_h_> hatch: so when you convert it all over to sass let me know :) 
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> bac, oh excellent
<hatch> I wish sass wasn't written in ruby
<rogpeppe> frankban: ready when you are
<rick_h_> hatch: I'll do the review
<hatch> rick_h_: haha it probably woudln't be THAT much work
<rick_h_> hatch: https://github.com/Kronuz/pyScss is what I use in my projects. python ftw
<hatch> most of the stuff is identical
<hatch> lol of course you do :P
<rick_h_> hatch: well I wasn't going to isntall ruby just for css compiling :P
<hatch> lol good point
<hatch> this machine has so much garbage installed and modified it's a miracle it's even still running
<jcsackett> rick_h_: got a second to chat?
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/02bb45411739e441fe107c9f66e2a8cc36ba4ba7?authuser=0&hl=en#
<hatch> brb
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yep, sure thing
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm goign to kick you
<mariusko> gary_poster: testing it now, but it is broken: "nodejs : Conflicts: npm"
<mariusko> It must stop installing npm, as it is included in nodejs package
<gary_poster> mariusko, I saw that when it landed but it worked for me.  hatch, ^^^.  mariusko I am unhappy that you are encountering issues that we don't see, and apologize. :-(  Send me an email @ gary.poster@canonical.com with the commands you are running, even if they are obvious, and I will run them myself, fix what I can and we can go from there.
<gary_poster> where "going from there" hopefully includes figuring out what we are missing in our QA
<mariusko> It's not anything special, and it is not so easy to reproduce, as it works first, and then fails. It could be too little memory on the machines that causes it to fail
<hatch> rick_h_: what did I do now?
<rick_h_> hatch: I specifically moved that from an ATTR into a function because of your hate for 'empty attrs' 
<hatch> but it's not empty
<rick_h_> hatch: I started out with it as an attr and a getter and moved it to a function before -cr for you :)
<hatch> it would be a flag
<hatch> no?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, it's completely based on the class.name 
<hatch> new charmBrowser({fullscreen: true});
<rick_h_> hatch: no, look at what isFullscreen() does. It checks for a match in the class name
<hatch> mariusko: gary_poster: one of our dependencies doesn't like Node 10 so I had to roll it back to 0.8
<rick_h_> the MainView is extended by SidebarView and FullscreenView to provide the different bits, but they're so common in most places. 
<hatch> is the charm still trying to install 10?
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> I think it's going to be fragile - if someone changes the name and then all of a sudden the fullscreen stops working it's going to be very hard to diagnose
<hatch> don't you think?
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but there's a test that it is correct so the test will fail right away
<rick_h_> hatch: but the render code and the template is shared between fullscreen/sidebar. Only fullscreen template needs to add a column to fill some space. 
<hatch> yeah I saw that....hmm
<rick_h_> hatch: so the best way is to create a simple check var the template can key off of to determine if it can use 'wide view' or 'narrow view' in the process
<hatch> yeah - I suppose it's ok with that test
<rick_h_> hatch: and if I do it manually with an ATTR then every call site has to be kept in sync vs a class name which is safer imo
<Makyo> gary_poster, ping.
<hatch> mariusko: can you check which version of node is being installed? it should be 8.22
<hatch> Makyo: I see you assigned yourself to that odd bug
<hatch> any ideas about what's going on?
<Makyo> hatch, Not yet, adding a ton of logging, though.
<hatch> I spent a few minutes on it and I am almost 100% certain it's a D3 'bug'
<hatch> bug is in quotes because it's probably caused by our code
<hatch> haha
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, there are a few places where position is set and I'm wondering if something's getting knocked around there.  Digging the debugging console at least.
<gary_poster> Makyo, sorry, missed you.  on call
<Makyo> gary_poster, np, two quick questions when you get a moment.
<hatch> frankban: there were no changes with slider in 3.10 so will have to investigate further but maybe once PR2 comes out
<frankban> hatch: sounds good, I don't think is an high priority problem
<hatch> frankban: and for the record I approve of your YUI version restriction :)
<hatch> rick_h_: when you next talk to Huw could you ask him why he is mixing units? re the fix for the button height issue
<hatch> pt & px
<rick_h_> hatch: k, will do. 
<mariusko> hatch: nope, it is 0.10.3-1chl1~precise1
<bac> frankban: i understand the problem with bug 1164593.  when i implemented the go API for ServiceGet i only returned the data required by 'juju get <svc>'.  but the python API included more information.  so now i will add the constraints and other  required bits to the Go api.
<_mup_> Bug #1164593: GUI hangs on the service detail view when connected to juju-core <juju-gui:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164593 >
<hatch> mariusko: thanks for checking - hmm that's very odd because the most recent code in lp uses the legacy repo which I was sure topped out at 8.22,
<frankban> bac: great
<mariusko> hatch: which ppa? The charm itself is an old one for precise
<hatch> mariusko: here is the line in question http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/hooks/utils.py#L81
<hatch> ohh you're not running from trunk
<hatch> sorry I'm still new to this game so I don't know all of the questions to ask yet :D
<hatch> https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js-legacy
<hatch> there is the PPA - so it looks like in trunk it should still be deploying 8.22
<mariusko> bah, now it won't install and then not upgrade or retry
<hatch> :/
<hatch> would you like me to give it a go using latest ?
<hatch> I can spin up some instances but it might take a while :)
<hatch> it's entirely possible that the dependency has been updated to work with 10 now and this is another issue entirely
<teknico> ok
<hatch> bcsaller: did you need another review on your annotations branch?
<bcsaller> hatch: making the changes gary wants now so I can push another soon
<hatch> alright no problem
<mariusko> hatch: hmm, the line is correct: BUILD_REPOSITORIES = ('ppa:chris-lea/node.js-legacy',)
<hatch> mariusko: alright I'll spin up some instances to debug this
<mariusko> great
<gary_poster> Makyo, questions now or in/after daily call?
<Makyo> gary_poster, in would be fine.
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> mariusko: ok instances are being spun up so I'll get back to you once I have something
<hatch> gary_poster: I can't log into the kanban so can you pm me that link?
<gary_poster> jujugui call now
<gary_poster> CalledProcessError: Command '['ssh', 'ubuntu@10.55.61.25', 'sudo', 'service', 'juju-api-improv', 'restart']' returned non-zero exit status 255
<gary_poster> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aia4W3c4fbL-dFlYQm1Zd1dGTVE5S2o4ZUVLam5IMnc#gid=0
<mariusko> hatch: i think there might be some machine reuse going on here. currentry trying a new node
<mariusko>  / instance
<hatch> mariusko: I'm actually getting some 503's on a bunch of other PPA's
 * mariusko got it working now. Let's see how long it lasts.
<bac> Makyo, bcsaller: i just noticed the rendering of the service blocks in FF on OS X is whack.  the inner circle is at the bottom right corner and the indicator ring is outside the box altogether.
<Makyo> bac, anything in the console?
<bcsaller> bac: Is that true after the 1st delta? Its mostly thowing an error before the draw is done
<bcsaller> death before translation!
<bac> [12:30:36.523] Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at ws://uistage.jujucharms.com:8081/ws. @ http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/juju-ui/assets/all-yui.js:28
<bcsaller> I think there would be an actual exception in our code for that to happen
<benji> Is the unit view expected to work with the go backend?  I just get a loading message.  There are no (related) errors in the JS console.
<benji> I can't help but think I'm doing something wrong.  Every time I try to do anything with the gui and go it is a slow, painful process.
<benji> does deploying work with the go backend?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: next CL in the pipe: https://codereview.appspot.com/8487044
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: next up: statuses!
<teknico> benji, the answer is in the mailing list ;-)
<gary_poster> yay! :-)
<teknico> benji, specifically in the "Handing off bug #1166224" message
<_mup_> Bug #1166224: Panic when calling ServiceDeploy via the juju-core API <juju-core:Triaged> <juju-gui:In Progress> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166224 >
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ah, darn, i forgot to write a load of tests
<gary_poster> :-/
<Makyo> I found a work-around for #1159870 but it involves enforcing two-finger dragging.  It works, but isn't very discoverable.  Perhaps something we can tool-tip?
<_mup_> Bug #1159870: Viewing service from popup on mobile causes service svg element to move  <juju-gui:Triaged by makyo> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159870 >
<hatch> Makyo: wasn't two finger dragging the default anyways?
<Makyo> hatch, well, it was the one that worked properly :)
<hatch> haha ok ok
<hatch> so when it's two finger drag it doesn't jump when you view services?
<Makyo> hatch, correct.  It still attempts to fire drag events, but if we go with two-finger drag, we can set a flag to break out of drag if there is only one touch.
<hatch> oh awesome
<hatch> nice find!
<hatch> that was driving me nuts
<Makyo> Meeee too.
<Makyo> Especially because, previously, panning wasn't working.
<Makyo> Is now, though.
<benji> (back from lunch now) teknico: thanks for the info
<teknico> benji, yw
<hatch> rick_h_: any idea why the valuechange woudln't trigger in the browser search tests?
<hatch> 'browser search widget' to be specific
<hatch> the one with the 200ms timeout
<rick_h_> hatch: looking. It's not triggered? 
<gary_poster> intermittently
<hatch> sometimes it even hits the 20s mocha timeout (if we remove the timeout in the test)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: oh hmm, it's based on a _poll time in the YUI code
<rick_h_> so maybe there's an issue with the test/poll interval crossing there?
<rick_h_> value-change is used to detect things like pasting in which doen't fire events like keyup/etc to watch for changes. 
<rick_h_> to do that it runs a 50ms poll by default looking for changes to the value
<hatch> yeah I've never seen it fail in the real world
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I've not seen it locally at all. Second, I'm debugging a failing test for some new code atm and I'll go back and look at that test and see if there's a shortcut/way to tinker with it
<hatch> thanks - I tried wrapping it in a timeout to set the value but no luck
<hatch> maybe if we set it repeatedly
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> hatch: so I'm wondering if we can change the _poll interval on the module to be less/quicker
<rick_h_> actually that sounds familiar
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, so looking at that test I added a timeout to help make sure the poll event had a chance to fire
<rick_h_> hatch: and I'd bet that on slower hardware/etc it's not getting to I guess...
<hatch> well sure but one would think that it should fire in 200ms
<rick_h_> hatch: so maybe we can change this in the test http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/files/event-valuechange_js_event-valuechange.js.html#l44
<hatch> that's a long time really
<hatch> ahh change it to poll faster?
<rick_h_> down to single digit and it'll just poll like mad for the length of the test
<rick_h_> but it's a single one just to make sure the event it wired correctly
<rick_h_> not even the whole suite of tests for that module need it, just the one test
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, just off the top of my head 
<rick_h_> hatch: but yea, with a 50ms poll interval I had thought 4x as long would be good for this
<rick_h_> so maybe it's not the case, but only thing I can think of that would case it to fail intermittantly
<BradCrittenden> guihelp: when using firefox (testing against juju-core) if i'm on the service page and click on constraints attempting to go to http://localhost:8888/:gui:/service/mysql/constraints/ i then get trapped by the unsupported browser warning and then am shown the canvas.  is this a new issue?
<bac> dumb question.  no one has been able to do what i just described until the fix i just made...at least not with go juju
<Makyo> bac, can't get that to happen, but this is on improv
<hatch> rick_h_: what tells the build script to include the widget files?
<benji> bac: no idea; I have a similar problem just double-clicking on a service
<bac> benji: that's the bug i'm working on
<bac> benji: you get a hang or browser trap?
<benji> bac: forever "
<rick_h_> hatch: include the JS of them? or what
<benji> Loading..."
<hatch> yah
<rick_h_> hatch: they're added to the modules-debug right?
<bac> benji: yeah, that'll be fixed soon
<hatch> yep
<benji> yay!
<hatch> rick_h_: basically charm-search.js is not being loaded in prod tests
<rick_h_> hatch: oh hmm. am I missing a YUI.use in that file?
 * rick_h_ looks
<rick_h_> I mean it works sometimes right? so wtf?
<hatch> this is failing all the time
<hatch> charm-search.js is not included in the all-yui.js
<hatch> file
<rick_h_> hatch: second, I've borked things up locally here atm
<hatch> np take your time, we are taking a lunch break
<hatch> lemme know when you're able to take a peek and I'll get you the branch and details
<rick_h_> hatch: k, is there supposed to be something more to it? 
<rick_h_> than adding to modules-debug that is
<gary_poster> hatch, your bug report about PyJujuAPI: same thing!  works in debug, fails in prod, at least for me
<gary_poster> lunch now ;-)
<hatch> gary_poster: yep yep
<hatch> rick_h_: setting describe.only() on browser search widget causes the tests to fail on sh test-server.sh prod true
<hatch> Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'widgets' of undefined
<hatch> rick_h_: lp:~gary/juju-gui/testclean is the branch we are hacking on
<hatch> now I'm lunching
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: cool, will thanks
<jcsackett> rick_h_: so, with the changes to the container, we're left a little unclear on behavior. i'm assuming clicking the little arrow expands and the arrow changes for "less"; does the num in parenthesis do anything? does it show the total, or how many more there are...?
<bcsaller> https://codereview.appspot.com/8315046/ could use another review he says as he heads to lunch
<rick_h_> jcsackett: we can check with luca and jovan (not in channel atm) but I assumed it just showed the total count of items
<rick_h_> jcsackett: so it would not change 
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ok.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: tests now done...
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: *now* for status :-)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, :-) awesome
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: even better, the new tests exposed a significant bug...
<gary_poster> that does always feel good
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: in the new code
<gary_poster> cool
<rick_h_> hatch: when you get back let me know. Your branch lp:~gary/juju-gui/testclean works for test-prod for me, however I was working on lp:~rharding/juju-gui/event_tracker and that was throwing a buildCfg error creating the object definition on charm-search and I can't figure out why. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, to provoke, you do the following:
<gary_poster> ./test-server.sh prod true
<gary_poster> then
<gary_poster> http://localhost:8084/test/index.html?grep=sandbox.PyJujuAPI
<gary_poster> and/or
<gary_poster> http://localhost:8084/test/index.html?grep=browser%20search%20widget
<rick_h_> gary_poster:  cool thanks looking
<jcsackett> rick_h_ and hatch: can y'all look at https://codereview.appspot.com/8488045/
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i didn't update the template for the design we have now in this branch; i did it in a follow up that's on rietveld, but has this one as a dependent.
<hatch> back
<hatch> gary_poster: so any ideas over lunch? :)
<rick_h_> hatch: so the widgets are loaded as part of app.js, not yui-all.js
<rick_h_> hatch: and that's never loaded in the test file links that gary_poster gave me
<rick_h_> hatch: so maybe you can fill me in on the diff between the yui-all and app.js and how that works with tests?
<gary_poster> sorry, missed the first ping
<gary_poster> rick_h_, you have stumbled upon a mystery wrapped within an enigma...or at least something I've forgotten most of :-P
<rick_h_> hatch: I can move widgets in modules-debug to their own category like the others loaded into app.js (things like the d3 and prettify are in yui-all.js)
<rick_h_> but yea, I don't see tests loading app.js, I'm not sure atm how tests do work now that I see this lol
<hatch> ahhh
<hatch> so THAT's why it works when we load everything
<hatch> s/load/run
<hatch> hmm I really don't like that
<gary_poster> well, but why is app.js loading when we run everything
<rick_h_> yea, app.js is loaded when we run everything, looking to see 'who/why'
<hatch> well because we instantiate it in test_app.js
<gary_poster> instantiate?
<gary_poster> the file?
<gary_poster> thsi is in prod
<gary_poster> so everything should be compressed
<hatch> ohhh
<hatch> yes
<rick_h_> some other test/file/etc is loading app.js somehow I think
<hatch> well but that shouldn't matter
<gary_poster> fwiw, I verified that adding app.js to index.html makes everything better
<rick_h_> hatch: so yea, I'm not sure, still working through this
<hatch> because when we include the browser-search-widget module it should pull in everyuthing that it needs
<rick_h_> I mean if app.js isn't in the tests how to the tests for everything juju.. work?
<gary_poster> yeah exactly
<rick_h_> hatch: well, it's not pulling in app.js. That's not a YUI module or the like
<rick_h_> hatch: there's noting in the YUI system to pull/load that in
<rick_h_> I mean http://localhost:8084/test/index.html?grep=juju%20unit%20view fails as well
<rick_h_> because app.js isn't loaded and there's no such thing as Y.juju as far as the test is concerned
<hatch> well that should be loaded in the tests that need it
<hatch> maybe I'm totally missing what you're saying
<gary_poster> app.js is not in modules hatch
<hatch> guichat?
<rick_h_> sec, I've got to get my headset and such
<gary_poster> I'm there
 * Makyo dogs-walk.
<hatch> thanks rick
<jcsackett> is there any way to make lbox/rietveld play nice with pipes/prereq branches?
<rick_h_> hatch: you guys still on?
<hatch> yep
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry, battery died on me mid-call
<rick_h_> k, sec
<rick_h_> jcsackett: -req=lp:.... flag
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ah, ok.
<jcsackett> thanks
<rick_h_> jcsackett: cool thanks for the updates
<jcsackett> rick_h_: yw.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: the charm container/sidebar integration is up as well, as is the followup for the container design.
<jcsackett> https://codereview.appspot.com/8529044/ and https://codereview.appspot.com/8529043/
<rick_h_> jcsackett: looking
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ok, comments on everything
<rick_h_> jcsackett: hatch if you guys get a sec: https://codereview.appspot.com/8491045
<rick_h_> hatch: ^^ is the event tracking extension to auto clean and applied in an initial set of uses
<rick_h_> hatch: I could not find any way in YUI to track anytime someone did a xx.on() to auto catch them :(
<rick_h_> hatch: so not sure it can go upstream, but maybe the 'idea' can. 
<rick_h_> and with that...I'm spent. phew
<bac> a find juju-core branch for review if anyone would like: https://codereview.appspot.com/8532043
<bac> s/find/fine
 * bac -> dogwalk
<jcsackett> rick_h_: do we need to keep the _renderSlider thing? or, honestly, any of the slider code?
<rick_h_droid> no I don't think so. 
<jcsackett> ok, i'm going to start another branch to kill it all.
<rick_h_droid> jcsackett it'll just be another container
<rick_h_droid> jcsackett :-( 
<jcsackett> hatch: can i trouble you for three short reviews?
<hatch> three? wow hah
<hatch> sure
<jcsackett> hatch, awesome, thanks. they build on each other. https://codereview.appspot.com/8488045/ https://codereview.appspot.com/8529043/ and https://codereview.appspot.com/8529044/
<hatch> alright
<rick_h_droid> he cheats with bzr pipes :-P 
<jcsackett> cheats nothing. i am *awesome* with bzr pipes.
 * rogpeppe likes bzr pipes too
<hatch> whats a bzr pipe?
<hatch> jcsackett: reviews all done all LGTM with a couple questions on some
<hatch> gary_poster: so that test is failing because 'scrollview-base-ie' is not being merged into the rollup any longer
<rick_h_droid> hatch the slider and thus scroll view is going away
<rick_h_droid> killed by UX. jcsackett just started a branch to remove it all 
<hatch> oh interesing, what's the ETA? We can't land this branch as-is because that test fails
<rick_h_droid> hatch tomorrow 
<hatch> oh awesome, ok then I won't spend any time on debugging it
<hatch> although maybe I should as this file 'should' be being able to be merged in
<bcsaller> https://codereview.appspot.com/8315046/ could still use a second review
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: unit and machine status now done; just testing, then will propose
<hatch> bcsaller: Ican do it before EOD
<bcsaller> hatch: thanks
<hatch> I wish it would tell me what in my deepEquals doesn't match
<rogpeppe> hatch: i sometime use github.com/davecgh/go-spew/spew
<hatch> that 404'd
<hatch> although I'm not sure something for go would help me with js :)
<rogpeppe> hatch: go get github.com/davecgh/go-spew/spew
<rogpeppe> hatch: ah!
<rogpeppe> hatch: i didn't know js had deepEquals
<hatch> it's part of the assert lib
<hatch> javascript has everything - it's just usually not included by default in the lang :)
<hatch> thats why we have libraries
<rogpeppe> if anyone's waiting on UnitInfo.Status and MachineInfo.Status, i've got a branch proposed that adds them
<hatch> and lots of them :D
<rogpeppe> https://codereview.appspot.com/8534043/
<rogpeppe> hatch: :-)
<rogpeppe> i'm off now
<rogpeppe> night all
<hatch> night!
<hatch> bcsaller: you were saying I needed to try and do some subordinate relationship?
<hatch> got a second to bring me up to speed on what that was about?
<bcsaller> sure
<hatch> guichat?
<bcsaller> joining
<gary_poster> hatch ah, cool.  easy fix?  back later
<hatch> gary_poster: it should actually have already been fixed (see merge-files) for some reason that is no longer being considered. Although rich mentioned that jc is removing that scroll view tomorrow anyways so it won't actually be an issue...but we should still find out why that file isn't being included me thinks.
<hatch> bcsaller: review done
<bcsaller> hatch: thank you
<hatch> going to take a break - I'll bbl to try and hammer our more of the relations stuff
#juju-gui 2013-04-09
<gary_poster> hatch, fwiw scrollview-base-ie is definitely in all-yui.js.  Could this be a yui regression of some sort?
 * gary_poster tries yui 3.9.0
 * gary_poster still gets same or similar errors
<gary_poster> pretty much the same
<gary_poster> so anyways hatch, if you look for scrollview-base-ie in build-shared/juju-ui/assets/all-yui.js, you'll find it
<gary_poster> dunno beyond that :-/
 * gary_poster goes away
<hatch> gary_poster: darn you're right - well without those tests they all pass in IE10 so once jc removes them tomorrow we can land this branch :D
<bcsaller> gary_poster: thanks for the review
<gary_poster> welcome bcsaller :-)
 * gary_poster runs away again
<rogpeppe> frankban: hiya
<frankban> morning rogpeppe 
<rogpeppe> frankban: i've got some branches up for review which give us unit and machine status
<rogpeppe> frankban: if you wanted to have a look, that would be great
<frankban> rogpeppe: yay!
<rogpeppe> frankban: these are the branches: https://codereview.appspot.com/8458044/ https://codereview.appspot.com/8487044/ https://codereview.appspot.com/8533044/ https://codereview.appspot.com/8534043/
<frankban> rogpeppe: will do asap.
<rogpeppe> frankban: ta!
<frankban> rogpeppe: could you please take a look at https://codereview.appspot.com/8566043 ? This is the branch fixing the DerviceDeploy panic.
<rogpeppe> frankban: will do
<frankban> rogpeppe: ty
<rogpeppe> frankban: unit and machine statuses have landed
<frankban> rogpeppe: hah, I was taking a look too, cool!
<rogpeppe> frankban: if you have any comments, please let me know, and i'll address them in the next branch (which adds service constraints)
<frankban> rogpeppe: the delta stream including statuses works great. Am I right assuming StatusInfo is only relevant when a unit or a machine is in an "error" status?
<rogpeppe> frankban: wonderful!
<rogpeppe> frankban: yeah, i'm pretty sure that's true
<rogpeppe> frankban: might be worth double checking with fwereade or dimitern on #juju-dev
<frankban> rogpeppe: I'll do, thanks
<rogpeppe> frankban: in your bug-1166224-service-deploy-panic branch, have you run all tests ok?
<frankban> rogpeppe: yes
<fwereade> frankban, rogpeppe: I would say that all the statuses are "important", but the error status is the only one to which a user might want to respond directly
<rogpeppe> fwereade: it was StatusInfo i wasn't entirely sure about
<rogpeppe> fwereade: not importance
<fwereade> rogpeppe, ah sorry -- count me officially undecided there
<fwereade> rogpeppe, I think there's opportunity for more richness in the future but as it is it's not used much (at all? not sure)
<rogpeppe> fwereade: ok
<rogpeppe> frankban: seems like i wasn't the only one to be unsure :-)
<frankban> fwereade, rogpeppe: that's ok, I think we can show StatusInfo in the GUI only if it's not an empty string.
<fwereade> frankban, sgtm, matches the cli status
<rogpeppe> frankban: that seems like a nice approach
<rogpeppe> frankban: interesting that all tests pass. i guess we never call CharmStore.Get in any non-charm-package tests
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'm pretty sure that if you use that branch for real, you'll get a panic
<frankban> rogpeppe: i tried it for real, just bootstrap and deploy charms via the API, are there any real operations not covered by tests?
<rogpeppe> frankban: it'll work if you do everything via the API
<rogpeppe> frankban: but a command line deploy will panic
<frankban> rogpeppe: trying now
<frankban> rogpeppe: you are right, so it seems that MachineAgent.Run is not called when the charm is deployed via the command line
<rogpeppe> frankban: MachineAgent.Run is only called in the machine agent
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'm just posted a review
<rogpeppe> i've
<rogpeppe> frankban: that suggests the fix that i mentioned yesterday
<frankban> rogpeppe: thanks. so the charm dir can be set by ma.Run OR by InitJujuHome, depending on the code path we follow (i.e. a cmd line call or an API call)
<rogpeppe> frankban: that's right
<frankban> and InitJujuHome goes in conn.go (package juju)
<frankban> rogpeppe: ^^
<rogpeppe> frankban: sounds good
<rogpeppe> frankban: do you think that a set of constraints would be better json'd as a string or an object?
<frankban> rogpeppe: if it's a set than an object would work well. anyway, I am confused about them as a string, an example?
<rogpeppe> frankban: there's a canonical representation of constraints as a string, e.g. "mem=1024M cores=2"
<bac> teknico, frankban: fancy a review? https://codereview.appspot.com/8532043
<teknico> bac, actually right now I'm fancying something to eat :-)
<bac> teknico: a perfect after-lunch activity!
<teknico> bac, indeed!
<frankban> rogpeppe: oic, as they are passed on the command line. We can handle them both ways. FWIW, the object representation seems more appropriate to me, if the implementation is not complex.
 * frankban lunches
<benji> the board is still super flaky
<gary_poster> teknico, frankban sorry we didn't have any one to finish up your bug yesterday.  thank you for bringing it to completion
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, awesome that status is landed, thank you!
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: np
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm now just doing the tests for service constraints
<gary_poster> great!
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: any particular priority on other attributes?
<gary_poster> just reviewing...
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, config and constraints in the deltas are nice to have for 13.04 from our perspective going forward.  we want to focus on bug fixes that require juju core changes, so the current work on bug 1166224, the current work for bug 1164593, a fix for bug 1166222, a fix for bug 1161848, and repeated testing to see what else might be broken are where we need to focus on our side
<_mup_> Bug #1166224: Panic when calling ServiceDeploy via the juju-core API <juju-core:Triaged> <juju-gui:In Progress> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166224 >
<_mup_> Bug #1164593: GUI hangs on the service detail view when connected to juju-core <juju-core:New for bac> <juju-gui:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164593 >
<_mup_> Bug #1166222: Error when calling CharmInfo using the juju-core API <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166222 >
<_mup_> Bug #1161848: Malformed charm metadata error when a charm is deployed using the API <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161848 >
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: what about service config settings changes?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, we want them, and PyJuju provides them, but if we don't have them for 13.04 we can do an acceptable workaround on the JS side
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ok, cool
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: frankban has the ServiceDeploy panic in hand
<gary_poster> right, those first two are in review
<gary_poster> on the juju-core side
<gary_poster> actually rogpeppe, bac might want your review for that second one: https://codereview.appspot.com/8532043/
<rogpeppe> frankban: have you got a reliable way of reproducing #1166222 ?
<_mup_> Bug #1166222: Error when calling CharmInfo using the juju-core API <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166222 >
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: on it
<gary_poster> than kyou
<gary_poster> ugh, canonistack is killing our CI
<gary_poster> jcsackett, hey.  I heard from hatch that you'll be removing the requirement to use the scrollview (and thus the scrollview-base-ie that is causing us problems with a "fix up tests" branch).  Is that already in review?  I'm basically wondering when we might be able to land our branch without having to figure out what why that file isn't being honored in production
<rick_h_> gary_poster: it's the card for today. It'll probably be closer to EOD to get in review/landed 
<gary_poster> ok thanks rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: there's a few cards from yesterday still in reveiw that I imagine will get finished/landed but after that should be a bunch of easy 'rm ...' commands
<gary_poster> rick_h_, :-) cool
<rogpeppe> bac: ping
<bac> hi rogpeppe
<rogpeppe> bac: i'm just wondering if ServiceInfo.Charm should be ServiceInfo.CharmURL
<rogpeppe> bac: that way it can be used to cross-reference to all the charm metadata
<bac> rogpeppe: are you referring to bug 1166222?  if so, that's frankban's branch
<_mup_> Bug #1166222: Error when calling CharmInfo using the juju-core API <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166222 >
<rogpeppe> bac: i don't *think* so. i just noticed the use of Charm when reviewing your branch.
<rogpeppe> bac: i've been just called to lunch. back in a bit!
<bac> rogpeppe: have a good lunch.  i'll have a look
<frankban> rogpeppe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5692278/ reproduces the CharmInfo bug.
<frankban> gary_poster: IIRC I cannot reproduce bug 1161848 anymore. I'll try it again after fixing the current deploy branch, and, if that's the case, I'll mark the issue as fixed
<_mup_> Bug #1161848: Malformed charm metadata error when a charm is deployed using the API <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161848 >
<gary_poster> frankban, fantastic, thanks
<teknico> bac, branch approved
<bac> rogpeppe: i don't understand your question.  ServiceInfo has CharmURL
<bac> teknico: thanks
<rogpeppe> bac: sorry, wrong type. i'm talking about ServiceGetResults
<rogpeppe> bac: in fact, eventually i think ServiceGet should just return a ServiceInfo
<bac> rogpeppe: the names were originally chosen for compatability with the py api.  but we can change them
<bac> rogpeppe: s/compatability/consistency
<rogpeppe> bac: it's not just the name - it's the information that's sent across
<rogpeppe> bac: the url is what we use to cross-reference charms elsewhere
<rogpeppe> bac: the charm meta name can be found from that, i think
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: here's the branch that adds constraints to the ServiceInfo: https://codereview.appspot.com/8568044
 * gary_poster looks
<bac> rogpeppe: with your addition of constraints it does make sense to change ServiceGetResults
<rogpeppe> bac: not quite yet, i think
<rogpeppe> bac: no config available yet
<bac> rogpeppe: i didn't mean solely but as part of the return
<rogpeppe> bac: perhaps.
<bac> rogpeppe: i mean ServiceInfo as a subset of ServiceGetResults
<rogpeppe> bac: yeah
<rogpeppe> bac: i'm not sure
<rogpeppe> bac: it depends how we want to deliver changes to service config
<rogpeppe> bac: if we want to put them in the ServiceInfo, then i think it makes sense to have ServiceGetResults be exactly the same thing as ServiceInfo
<rogpeppe> bac: if not, then perhaps not.
<rogpeppe> bac: is there any other stuff which might go into ServiceGetResults that we wouldn't want in the ServiceInfo ?
<bac> rogpeppe: for the GUI the things in my branch are what we currently need and i don't anticipate that needing to be extended
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, I really like the recent changes to the megawatcher.  I find it much easier to read the setup now for changes like this.  The table tests look like a good set as well.
<gary_poster> Count that as an unofficial LGTM ;-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: cool, glad to hear it
<rogpeppe> pwd
<gary_poster> ~/dev/juju-gui
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: 474 lines in one of those tables :-)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, yeah, even one of the tests is a bit overwhelming but I like the clear division between setup and test and so on
<gary_poster> "overwhelming" is not fair, but I had to stare longer at that code than anywhere else :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: which test was that?
<gary_poster> status is changed if the service exists in the store
<gary_poster> I think the rietveld wordwrap didn't help either
<gary_poster> clearer without, like in https://codereview.appspot.com/8568044/patch/2001/3004
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yeah. there is actually a lot of repetition between the different sets of entries. i haven't worked out a way to factor it out decently yet though.
<benji> bac: heh; something changed the option double-dashes in your blog post into em-dashes
<gary_poster> yeah, and you want to be able to have someone read a single test
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: maybe i should put those MustParse expressions on a separate line
<gary_poster> would be nicer in 80 chars/rietveld certainly :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i think i could probably unindent the whole table by one tab, which would help
<gary_poster> that would be cool
<gary_poster> and honestly this is just a rietveld thing IMO
<bac> benji: it is a little better now
<gary_poster> so low priority in the small (though perhaps an argument for a line length goal for the project in the large?)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the current party line is "if someone has a problem with a line, make it smaller" :-)
<benji> bac: by better do you mean that now there are two em-dashes?  :)  those still aren't hyphens
<bac> ndashes
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, lol, cool
 * gary_poster returns to writing fun rt email about canonistack problems
<benji> true, they aren't quite long enough to be em dashes are they
<gary_poster> benji and bac, you are silly
<gary_poster> and thanks for blog post bac
<bac> gary_poster: you just wait until i get this sorted out.  its going to rock then.
<gary_poster> :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i can't lose the indent without losing those handy section markers
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, +1 on handy section markers
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: unless i use this style: }, /* Annotation changes */ {
<bac> benji: what about now?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: which i'm not keen on
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, agree
<benji> ooh, look at those nice hyphens
<bac> benji: i wish i had need for a"mongolian todo soft hyphen"
<bac> &#6150;
<benji> is that the character mongolian people use when listing out their todos in a text editor?
 * rogpeppe loves the silky feel of those soft hyphens
<gary_poster> lol
<benji> lol
<rogpeppe> frankban: i can't reproduce your bug
<rogpeppe> frankban: one thing: i had to change the charm URL to cs:precise/wordpress-11
<rogpeppe> frankban: presumably someone has updated the latest revision of the wordpress charm
<rogpeppe> frankban: but given that change, the script you pasted above worked perfectly for me
<frankban> rogpeppe: are you using a precise bootstrap node? could it be related to --fake-series?
<rogpeppe> frankban: it's possible. did you bootstrap with --fake-series precise ?
<frankban> rogpeppe: yes, from a quantal juju-core trunk
<rogpeppe> frankban: hmm. presumably you used the wordpress URL that was shown in the status?
<frankban> rogpeppe: at first I just used the URL generated by the GUI
<frankban> rogpeppe: I'll investigate further, in order to give you more details
<rogpeppe> frankban: thanks. a full transcript of it going wrong, including status output, might be helpful
<frankban> rogpeppe: sure
<hatch> good morning
<rogpeppe> so... if i want to try out the GUI, what do i need to do?
<teknico> rogpeppe, how do we test code that calls os.Exit() ? starting subprocesses in tests is not common :-)
<rogpeppe> teknico: in general, you don't
<rogpeppe> teknico: although you can
<rogpeppe> teknico: why is your code calling os.Exit?
<frankban> rogpeppe: this could help: http://jujugui.wordpress.com/2013/04/04/debugging-juju-gui-juju-core-connection/
<rogpeppe> frankban: cool, thanks!
<teknico> rogpeppe, checkJujuHome calls it
<rogpeppe> teknico: ah, it should not!
<teknico> teknico, I guess we can neglect that code path :-)
<teknico> or maybe not :-)
<rogpeppe> teknico: it should be different now that it's a library function
<rogpeppe> teknico: one mo, i'll take a look
<teknico> rogpeppe, thanks
<rogpeppe> teknico: it should probably just return an error
<frankban> rogpeppe: ok, so, we put os.Exit in Main(args []string)?
<rogpeppe> frankban: yup
<frankban> rogpeppe: ack
<rogpeppe> frankban: i hadn't seen the juju-gui blog before. nice!
<frankban> :-)
<rick_h_> hatch: jcsackett https://codereview.appspot.com/8491045/ review plead. hatch let me know if you can think of a better way to track those events for cleanup
<benji> bac: I'm reviewing https://codereview.appspot.com/8532043
<bac> benji: thanks.  i think rogpeppe is looking at it too.  more==merrier
<teknico> so, if I set a title in a post, then it's a regular blog post, while if I set no title, it's microblogging? ;-)
<Makyo> assert.deepEqual(more, merrier)
<hatch> rick_h_ on it
<benji> bac: oh, I won't bother then; there were no tags, that's why I called it out so I wouldn't duplicate work
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks!
<Makyo> teknico, There are different types of entries, too, but I think that's the long and short of it :)
<benji> I'll add a Friday-talk-card so we can have a quick discussion about how we want to handle non-gui-team-project-review-claiming
<rogpeppe> bac: reviewed
<bac> rogpeppe: thanks
<benji> Makyo: what was the outome of the yuidoc comment style cage match?
<Makyo> benji, No asterisks, indented two spaces.
<gary_poster> benji, Makyo sent a great email to list with summary
<benji> cool
<benji> :(  my email volume has apparently reached the point where there is so little of use to me that I don't recognize the things that are of use any more
 * benji finds good email and enjoys reading it.
<hatch> rick_h_ done LGTM- lemme know if you disagree with any of my comments
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks
 * hatch tries to remember what he was doing lastnight
<gary_poster> hey hatch, just as a representative check, did you get the rt email I just sent out a minute or two ago with title "More reliable canonistack usage"?
<gary_poster> I have not yet received an rt reply, and had some trouble sending
<hatch> negative
<hatch> there it is
<gary_poster> oh cool thx
<hatch> good email
<gary_poster> cool thx
<hatch> I think my 'alt' key is going :/ I probably go through one of these keyboards a year
<hatch> it might be time to upgrade
<rick_h_> hatch: time to get a real keyboard. mechanical switches ftw
<hatch> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/p/natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000 is what I have
<hatch> I really like the layout and whatnot
<hatch> a couple of my dev friends swear by these http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/advantage.htm
<hatch> but daymn $300
<Makyo> Yeah, I use these http://www.goldtouch.com/p-1-goldtouch-v2-adjustable-comfort-keyboard-pc-only-includes-usb-and-ps2-connector.aspx Which are a bit much, but still, my wrists and fingers thank me.
<hatch> yeah I used to have wrist problems until I switched to this keyboard
<Makyo> Old boss used one of the Advantage keyboards.  Very, very loud :)
<hatch> loud typing is more h4x0r though right?
<Makyo> If you work alone :oP
<rick_h_> hatch: ugh, I got one of those. mushiest thing ever. :(
<Makyo> Sitting outside my boss's office, it was a little annoying.
<rick_h_> I've got some unicomp that are really loud. buckling spring. I'm using a filco cherry blue right now which is kind of loud
<rick_h_> but my friend got a leopold with cherry blacks that's pretty quiet
<hatch> I'd be worried if I went to something like the kinesis that I woudln't be able to type on a laptop anymore heh
<rick_h_> yea, I've got one of those. 
<rick_h_> the big thing there is that some of the keys like {} and such are hard to hit with the pinky 
<frankban> rogpeppe: I see a test failure in trunk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5692484/
<hatch> ahh
<rogpeppe> frankban: hmm, you're right, i wonder when that happened
<rogpeppe> frankban: 1129
<rogpeppe> frankban: by someone called "Данило Шеган"
<frankban> rogpeppe: danilos
<rogpeppe> bac: i suspect you didn't run all tests after merging and before submitting your last branch :-)
<teknico> frankban, you can read that? I don't even know what language it is :-)
<bac> rogpeppe: but i did
<rogpeppe> bac: hmm, odd
<bac> rogpeppe: what's failing
<bac> oic
<rogpeppe> bac: maybe you submitted at exactly the same time
<bac> let me pull the newest and try again
 * rogpeppe wishes bzr showed timestamps in a consistent way
<rogpeppe> teknico: looks like russian to me
<bac> rogpeppe: yep, i just got a new constraints_test.
<teknico> shouldn't bazaar refuse landing a branch if that branch did not include the latest trunk revno?
<hatch> Makyo bug 1166827 when I was working with the N7 the zoom worked with the slider until I attempted to pinch on the enironment then nothing worked
<_mup_> Bug #1166827: Mobile: zoom does not work <juju-gui:Triaged by makyo> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166827 >
<hatch> just FYI
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, I'm noticing that pan is fragile like that, too - any bumps along the way, and it stops working.  That'll be part of the investigation, though, since it's the same function. Also, a recent branch removes the slider.
<hatch> ohh ok
<Makyo> hatch, mind QAing/reviewing https://codereview.appspot.com/8362048/ at some point?  I want to make sure I didn't get it working on Ubuntu only to break it on Android.
<hatch> sure - can it wait till this afternoon? I've been trying ot get this relations code landed :)
<gary_poster> you could try bother rick too Makyo, because he has an android <shrug>
<Makyo> gary_poster, Ah! Didn't know.  rick_h_ ^^^
<Makyo> hatch, no worries.
<rick_h_> Makyo: yea, I've got an N10 I can test it out on. 
<rick_h_> Makyo: will look in a few min if you need.
<Makyo> rick_h_, Whenever's convenient.  Thanks.
<bac> rogpeppe: so this constraints_test failure doesn't have anything to do with my branch.  do you know what's going on
<rogpeppe> bac: yeah, i've just found out
<bac> and?
<rogpeppe> bac: you need to update your version of goyaml
<rogpeppe> bac: i went into the goyaml directory and did: bzr pull lp:goyaml --remember
<gary_poster> Makyo, I'm going to have to give you a LGTM without QA: phablet keyboard not working today :-/
<Makyo> gary_poster, Alright, know how that goes.  Hopefully it's up for ODS
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> Makyo, was thinking once we find release that works over next two days we ought to both upload it and then not touch it
<hatch> you know what's awesome? When you write code....then go write a test and it passes first try with the correct output :D
<gary_poster> actually, Makyo if we discover a revision that works we can phablet-flash -r REVISION
<gary_poster> do you know the revision of what you have by chance Makyo 
<Makyo> gary_poster, 59 is working well for me, with the only hindrance being that breakpoints in the inspector cause the browser to crash.
<gary_poster> ok will try
<Makyo> But that's a development thing.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: so... i just tried the gui, and i can't log in. is the admin-secret stuff working currently?
<gary_poster> frankban, ^^^
<rogpeppe> frankban: and i now realise that i'm surprised that your script can log in to the API even with a password of "passwd".
<rogpeppe> frankban: this seems... not good. and it must be my fault!
<frankban> rogpeppe: var AuthenticationEnabled = false in apiserver.go
<rogpeppe> frankban: ha!
<frankban> rogpeppe: you should be able to login to the GUI using user-admin and an arbitrary password
<rogpeppe> frankban: it fails
<frankban> rogpeppe: looking
<rogpeppe> frankban: i see the web site
<rogpeppe> frankban: see https://ec2-54-234-173-151.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<rogpeppe> frankban: but it won't let me log in
<rogpeppe> frankban: nice login screen, BTW!
<frankban> rogpeppe: have you deployed the GUI from the latest sources? (juju-gui-source=lp:juju-gui)
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'll have a look
<gary_poster> that's not in your blog post so I bet not
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'm just using the latest version from the charm store
<rogpeppe> frankban: rev 40
<frankban> rogpeppe: I mean, "juju set juju-gui juju-gui-source=lp:juju-gui"
<gary_poster> rogpeppe did you deploy juju-gui or did you do what frankban's blogpost had ($GOPATH/bin/juju deploy cs:~juju-gui/precise/juju-gui)
<gary_poster> our charm is supposed to replace the ~charmers charm once jujcharms.com is flushed, nbut has not been flushed yet.  will check with m_3
<gary_poster> hi m_3 :-)
<gary_poster> forgot you were over here
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the latter
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> then all you need is what frankban said
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i just did the juju set, but i still get the same results.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: do i have to re-deploy the charm?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, it will take a while to build
<gary_poster> follow logs
<gary_poster> or check back in 10 min :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: it takes that long?
<frankban> rogpeppe: you might also want to refresh the browser very hard in 10 minutes :-)
<gary_poster> lol, yeah
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i thought it was javascript!
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, :-) you are building the release, which involves downloading lots of dependencies
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ah, it's downloading
 * rogpeppe wants a --all argument to debug-log
<gary_poster> +1
<rick_h_> Makyo: so I can't tap on a charm in the environment any more to get up the optino to pick details/etc
<Makyo> :(
<Makyo> Can you drag a service with two fingers?
<rick_h_> Makyo: yes, I can drag them around but nothing else it seems. 
<rick_h_> tapping on zoom no good, panning no good
<hatch> I don't think I'll ever understand this linter and it's indenting rules
<Makyo> rick_h_, zoom and pan are a separate bug, yeah, this was just for the service menus.
<rick_h_> Makyo: ok, so yea I can two finger drag but no click
<Makyo> rick_h_, Alright.  Hmm.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1166863
<_mup_> Bug #1166863: debug-log should make it possible to see previous messages <juju-core:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166863 >
<Makyo> Really wish it worked on my phone.
<rick_h_> Makyo: anything else I should test/qa then?
<Makyo> rick_h_, I don't think so.  Was just the clicking and dragging.
 * gary_poster tries to qa Makyo's branch again
<rick_h_> ok, want me to reply in the CR or you cool here
<Makyo> rick_h_, Go ahead and reply just for completeness' sake.
<rick_h_> Makyo: rgr
<rick_h_> Makyo: what do you think of working to setup a Y.log console if something is set in the url or something? and dumping out some event/trace useful for debugging when we qa something?
<rick_h_> hatch: gary_poster ^
<gary_poster> There was something bad about Y.log
 * gary_poster hopes someone else remembers
<Makyo> Logging objects and logging multiple arguments.
<hatch> it doesn't tell you where its being logged from
<hatch> you can log objects and multiple args just fine
<hatch> but I think rick is talkign about YUI debug messages
<frankban> rogpeppe: fwiw, I have a juju-gui instance here: https://ec2-23-22-239-162.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<rick_h_> yea, I want to get a console I can see in the browser to help copy/trace events and such 
<Makyo> Previously you had to pass an array, it wouldn't just console.log(arguments); new perhaps?
<rick_h_> Makyo: in looking at your branch I wonder if the double event check stuff is what's breaking it now
<rogpeppe> frankban: cool
<hatch> hmm odd i've never ran into that issue Makyo
<rick_h_> Makyo: but to verify that I'd want to console.log each event and see if it logged
<Makyo> rick_h_, Yeah, I think so, which has me miffed that the two browsers are so inconsistent.  I don't want to do browser detection.
<hatch> isn't the Ubuntu browser still like pre-alpha?
<rick_h_> Makyo: right, but I can't easily verify without setting up adb, adding the consoles, understanding the code/etc a lot more. So wonder if for QA'ing you could add some debug/trace, ask for a QA, and we could report back some debug info as part of the QA 
<hatch> so it will come up as time goes on I would guess
<frankban> rogpeppe: quantal bootstrap node, fake tools. Just reproduced the CharmInfo error deploying cs:precise/wordpress-11
<gary_poster> Makyo, svg does not render, maybe only when I first log in?
<gary_poster> I only see status circles
<gary_poster> reloading
<gary_poster> (I know that is not what this branch is about, just reporting :-) )
<Makyo> rick_h_, yeah, I'll try for that in the future, or at least something like it, so long as it doesn't take up too much time (have to send the tablet out thursday morning)
<rick_h_> Makyo: oh, :(
<rick_h_> Makyo: hmm, so what's the long term plan for this then? I'd assumed we'd be doing this tracking/testing for a while yet
<rogpeppe> hmm, here's a potential problem
<Makyo> gary_poster, the rest are assets that are downloaded, and may take a second to populate the app cache.
<gary_poster> ok
<Makyo> rick_h_, I'll get the tablet back the week after, I believe, so we can still track, It's just this week is a little tight.
<rogpeppe> what password-oriented hash algorithms does javascript have available
<rogpeppe> ?
<rick_h_> Makyo: ah, rgr
<rogpeppe> currently we use pbkdf2
<rogpeppe> but the client needs to calculate it before sending to the server
<rogpeppe> and if there's no implementation in js, we'll need to choose another one
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, hm, interesting.  Makyo or hatch, do you know anything?  Google gives me https://code.google.com/p/crypto-js/
<rogpeppe> hmm, looks like there are a few implementations
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: and http://anandam.name/pbkdf2/
 * hatch pokes head in
<gary_poster> ah yes rogpeppe 
<m_3> gary_poster: no, flushing isn't enough
<m_3> gary_poster: it looks like jujucharms.com is incorrectly keying off of the owners :(
<gary_poster> m_3, oh ok :-/
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: they both look plausible
<m_3> it might pick it up if we could delete the ~charmers branch
<hatch> gary rogpeppe yes I have used crypto-js but only on node
<m_3> but it's probably an actual jujucharms.com bug
<gary_poster> the anandam seems to work fine in chrome
<gary_poster> Makyo, guichat for a sec to help me qa?
<rick_h_droid> m_3 what's this about juju charms. com bug? 
<gary_poster> m_3, ok.  yeah, rick_h_ will be on the team that might be able to fix it, but they might be swamped.
<Makyo> gary_poster, brt
<gary_poster> thanks
<m_3> rick_h_droid: jujucharms.com/charms/precise/juju-gui should point to the same thing lp:charms/juju-gui does (i.e., owned by ~juju-gui, and not ~charmers)
<frankban> rogpeppe: just update the MP in https://codereview.appspot.com/8566043/
<m_3> rick_h_droid: but I'll file it as an actual bug
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, what's the configuration we need with pbkdf2 to work with what you have now?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the implementation is in trivial/password.go
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the salt is []byte{0x75, 0x82, 0x81, 0xca}
<rick_h_droid> m_3 we've checked and been told time and time again that "reviewed"  == owned by charmers 
<m_3> rick_h_droid: yeah, I know... there's a huge disconnect there
<m_3> hazmat: ^^
<m_3> it's tips
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: 8192 iterations, 18 bytes, using sha512, encoded as base64
<rick_h_droid> m_3 ugh sadness. 
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: hmm, 8192 iterations takes a long time in js
<m_3> rick_h_droid: yeah, it's probably a "list" thing
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: like, 5 seconds
<rick_h_droid> m_3 so what is the bit of data that says "this is reviewed and the approved root charm"? 
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, yeah, duped, 6 seconds here
<gary_poster> 5 that time
<m_3> gary_poster: sorry, so let me know if jujucharms.com pointing to the wrong place is a problem... the store was deploying the correct (~juju-gui) branch, so that's definitive imo
<m_3> rick_h_droid: lp:charms/juju-gui in launchpad atm
<gary_poster> m_3 so that means that juju deploy juju-gui deploys ~juju-gui, even though jujucharms.com says otherwise, right?
<m_3> rick_h_droid:  but kapil and I have to figure that out before you act on anything
<m_3> gary_poster: correct
<m_3> (it had your no-op iirc)
<rick_h_droid> m_3 right but in general how juju charms. com is to determine this correctly? 
 * m_3 checks again just to make sure
<m_3> rick_h_droid: lemme look... it's launchpadlib
<rick_h_droid> m_3 can you expand on that in the ticket you file? 
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 1
<gary_poster> thanks m_3
<m_3> rick_h_droid: lp_charm.setBranch(branch=charm_branch, pocket=OFFICIAL_BRANCH_POCKET)
<m_3> rick_h_droid: but sure
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: it takes 60ms in go...
<gary_poster> ack rogpeppe, I don't think golang on metal and js on the browser is a fair fight :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: no indeed, but it's difficult to know where to make the compromise. we're using this alg to make it difficult to crack the password on bare metal
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the up-side is that i've got it to produce a matching result to the Go version
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: by changing the go version to use sha1 as a hash and an ascii salt
<gary_poster> (sorry on call)
<rick_h_> m_3: right, that's 'setting' the official branch from what I'm trying to see is when jujucharms.com injests the info about a charm what's our indicator that *this* is the official charm to use 
<rogpeppe> frankban: reviewed
<frankban> rogpeppe: thanks!
<frankban> rogpeppe: can I consider this a +2?
<hatch> gary_poster: do you have a minute to help me with this bug? I found out why it's happening but I don't know the best approach to solve it
<rogpeppe> frankban: yeah, i reckon
<m_3> gary_poster: just verified the store deploys the branch tip (i.e., ~juju-gui owned)... jujucharms.com is wrong 2-to-1 :)
<gary_poster> m_3, heh, cool thank you
<gary_poster> hatch, on call but will ping
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, likewise :-) curious to see what you suggest
<hatch> gary_poster: alright - I fixed it but I am looking for some insight so I'll propose and you can review when you have a moment
<hatch> yes...I made it under 800ln diff
<hatch> if just barely ;)
<hatch> bcsaller: could I get a review on https://codereview.appspot.com/8578043/  please
<bcsaller> hatch: of course
<hatch> it's a big one but a lot of tests
<bac> benji: review my blocking branch?  it turns out to be not much: https://codereview.appspot.com/8579043
<benji> bac: sure
<hatch> anyone else need any reviews?
<hatch> bac: review done
<bac> hatch: that's a very passive aggressive review
<hatch> lol that wasn't my intentioni
<hatch> I even put a smiley face
<hatch> maybe it should have been a winkyfave?
<hatch> winky face
<hatch> :)
<bac> hatch: was it a land-as-is or an add a test?
<hatch> well do you think it needs a test?
<hatch> I was just wondering how something so dramatic could be changed but it not fail any tests
<hatch> know what i mean?
<bac> i think a test would be appropriate.  i'm not disagreeing with that.  :)  i was just noting the confusion.
<hatch> ohh ok - /me levels up his review descriptions
<hatch> :)
<bac> no how to craft such a test might be interesting
<bac> now
<hatch> haha yeah that I'm at a loss of as well :)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, thoughts on the login?  that's pretty critical.  is this not over an encrypted channel already?
<gary_poster> the hash is double encryption afaict
<hatch> are you talking about hashing the pw before sending it over the wire? (I have no idea of the backstory :) )
<gary_poster> hatch yes
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the point of the hash is because the admin password gets sent over in the cloudinit script
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: but...
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, can't we send over the real password, and go hashes and compares it?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: well, i'll explain the rationale first
<bac> benji: you did it too!
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: if we send over the real password, then the real password remains around to see for anyone that is allowed to ssh into the bootstrap machine
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, in memory?
<bac> so we're in agreement that we wish it had a test.
<benji> I did esplicitly say "land-as-is" though. :)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: on a web address
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: (you can always retrieve the cloudinit data on a machine)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, no, that's not what I meamn
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: (from that machine only, though, i think)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe scenario is this:
<gary_poster> password hash is sent to cloudinit
<bac> benji: few of those app callbacks are tested.  i'll land now and think about a test after lunch when i can concentrate better.
<benji> +1
<hatch> good with me
<gary_poster> for API, we send *real* password.  juju hashes it, and compares the hash against the one it received from cloudint
<gary_poster> we don't need to hash on the browser over an encrypted channel, and hash can be kept in sync on juju side
<gary_poster> IOW, no change to current cloudinit behavior
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, done
 * bac lunches and thinks deeply about tests
<gary_poster> bcsaller, I had some thoughts on the charm but they might be idle or too late or...who knows.  Any way, I was thinking it would be nice if we could use the arbitrary tarball functionality to also let us point to CDNs.  I was thinking that we would have a configuration for specifying a tarball folder
<gary_poster> the tarball folder would be expected to hold releases following the same naming conventions as our releases
<hatch> oh btw I can't move onto the remove-relation until the add-relation branch lands
<gary_poster> so you would specify the URL of the tarball folder
<bcsaller> hatch: you can branch off it if you're willing to forward merge review changes
<gary_poster> and then you would specify a version the way you do now
<gary_poster> and then it would work
<bcsaller> gary_poster: sounds good, but I'd have to look at that code more deeply to make informed comment
<hatch> bcsaller: won't that totally screw up the diff for it's review?
<hatch> as it's parent won't be trunk
<gary_poster> bcsaller, would be happy to talk through if you'd like.  hatch, you need another review?
<bcsaller> hatch: lbox propose -for lp:juju-gui will fix that down the line
<hatch> gary_poster: yeah https://codereview.appspot.com/8578043/
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: you're right, i think. that approach couldn't work for the mongo connection, but can work for the API connection.
<hatch> sorry it's a big one :)
<hatch> bcsaller: ahh
<gary_poster> cool rogpeppe 
<gary_poster> hatch, ok on it
<hatch> gary_poster: thanks - can you pay special attention to my modification in test/utils.js as it's functionality has now completely changed
<gary_poster> ok
<hatch> it being the fake charmstore
<gary_poster> hatch, cool! that's actually what I wanted it to do when I wrote it, but I didn't need it at the time. :-)  looks good
<hatch> ok excellent :)
<gary_poster> hatch, why don't we subclass instead of monkeypatching though?
<hatch> I've got nothing.... that's a better idea
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> :-) ok cool, will put in review
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm not *entirely* sure it's a good idea to send the password in plaintext, even over an encrypted channel
<rogpeppe> oops, i wanted to delete that line
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ignore, please
<gary_poster> ok rogpeppe :-)
<hatch>  /gobackintime delete
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> wait, was someone talking?
<hatch> *mohohohahaha*
<gary_poster> :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: what i was *actually* trying to say is that we'll need a change to juju-core, because currently you create call AddUser with a password, and that stores the hash of the password in the state. i think we'll need a way of adding a new user with the already hashed password.
<gary_poster> I see
<gary_poster> easy, and hopefully not contentious? :-)
<gary_poster> the number of times I've seen the japanese singer yui in google searches is funny
<gary_poster> ooh, I have spotify!
 * gary_poster discovers what yui sounds like
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: spotify is awesome
<gary_poster> +1!
<hatch> haha
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: this was the weirdest thing i heard today: http://open.spotify.com/track/2k3CKmu9LND5bwi2ENnhog
<hatch> no spotify in Canada :(
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, lol that's awesome! musically adventurous klezmer, or something like that!
<gary_poster> sadly yui's music is not my thing
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: unclassifiable!
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> my favorite
<hatch> holy! a passing CI test
 * hatch goes to buy a lottery ticket
<hatch> yeah...I went there :P
<rick_h_> hatch: buy one for me!
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> hah
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i found it by clicking musician links from a scandi folk/experimental band
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, reminds me of some contemporary classical composer that I'm having trouble remembering...
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: this was the band i got to it from (i actually saw them when we were in copenhagen - a friend was depping for them on the piano) http://open.spotify.com/album/4PkoB95HnTBDomlhoQJVxi
<gary_poster> that's pretty good, rogpeppe .  fwiw composer was kernis http://open.spotify.com/track/6eYyd2wDS6AwCfQvJdC7aG (I love his musica celestis string quartet fwiw)
<hatch> and there goes the CI, I knew I spoke too soon
<gary_poster> :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: cool.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: that goes into my "to listen to" list
<gary_poster> cool, yours too
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: which has everything that i happen to hear or hear about that sounds awesome
<gary_poster> :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: too much to listen to: spotify:user:rogpeppe:playlist:7KEnRbQD0KNXdI4AE2f9OG
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, that's eclectic!  I like it!
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i generally exclude classical and heavy metal into other playlists 'cos they don't work well when played on random
<gary_poster> can see that
<hatch> bcsaller: I don't understand two comments in fakebackend.js "point of consideration" and "directly asserting these code paths"
<hatch> can you elaborate a bit
<rogpeppe> i've reached eod here. g'night all. authentication enabled tomorrow...
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: see ya
<bcsaller> hatch: the pyjuju code doesn't mutate the stored charms to test juju-info, its added when asking the mayReleateTo question
<gary_poster> cool rogpeppe have a good night
<bcsaller> hatch: as for 'directly' I mean invoke and test the fakebackend w/o involving the sandbox, call the methods directly as unittests to be sure they work in isolation
<bcsaller> hatch: for a branch of that side to add nothing to test_fakebackend was scary :)
<bcsaller> s/side/size
<gary_poster> +1 on specific tests to test_fakebackend
<gary_poster> sandbox tests should be reserved to the code specific to that integration, in a perfect world
<hatch> alright will do
<bcsaller> I don't always get that divide correct either, but zero is an easy one :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> yeah I'll add direct unit tests although I don't think that anything other than 'charm:interface' is supported
<hatch> as far as the inferred relation is concerned
<hatch> at least I didn't find anything in the UI that would send that type of data
<hatch> or is that a feature of the pyjuju backend that I didn't notice?
<bcsaller> hatch: the cli works that way so someone missed it
 * gary_poster doesn't know what hatch is talking about.  he just would prefer most tests to be for fakebackend, when possible
<hatch> bcsaller: alright I'll add that functionality as it will fail right now
<hatch> and yes gary I'll add tests to the fakebackend :D
<gary_poster> :-) thank you
<Makyo> Dang, missed the music talk.
<gary_poster> hatch, great work.  Lot's of comments.  Lemme know if you have any questions, and if you doubt what I said please do double check with Ben
<hatch> thanks I'll read now
 * gary_poster needs some lunch.  breaking now
<gary_poster> Lots of tests, I should say. :-P
<gary_poster> I mean Lots of comments.  Maybe some lunch and a nap too :-P
<jcsackett> gary_poster: the code killing the scrollview-ie/slider stuff has landed.
<jcsackett> (since you were asking this morning)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: what do you see when you go to https://ec2-54-234-173-151.compute-1.amazonaws.com/ and log in?
<hatch> jujugui has anyone ever run into the cli tests just stopping before completing? I have ran into it a number of times today and just wondering if it's something with mocha or my system
<rogpeppe> hatch: could you have a look too, please?
<hatch> rogpeppe: NSFW? :P
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, nothing
<benji> hatch: does it ever time out or is it a total freeze?
<gary_poster> I mean, no services
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: right, that's weird
<gary_poster> agree, it should show gui at least
<benji> (we have seen timeouts recently, at the sprint and just after; we raised the timout and they went away)
<hatch> no services here either
<hatch> Uncaught Developers must initialize charms with a well-formed id. service.js:832
<hatch> benji: it ust stops, doesn't hang, just goes back to the prompt
<hatch> so it's timing out?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i ran jujuwatch on the API server and saw this, which looks ok (although i haven't looked in detail) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5693311/
<benji> I can't remember for sure, but that may be timing out.  I would bump the timeout and see.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, the error means that the charm id does not match the regex we expect
<gary_poster> looking
<rogpeppe> hatch, gary_poster: i was about to destroy the environment over night, but thought i'd demo carmen the fancy new GUI first
<rogpeppe> demo effect FTW
<benji> the timeout is in test-server.sh, the -t option to mocha
<gary_poster> :-) ok, two charms, lemme try runnung those through the regex
<gary_poster> they look fine on the face of it
<hatch> benji: alright I'll give that a go
<rogpeppe> FWIW it was working on the same environment earlier
<rogpeppe> hatch: do you want me to leave the environment going?
<hatch> rogpeppe: nope you can kill it
<rogpeppe> hatch: ok, will do, thanks
<hatch> am I supposed to know who Carmen is?
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> darn
<gary_poster> hatch you spoke too soon :-P
<gary_poster> the id is not being passed to the charm
<hatch> aww crud
<gary_poster> it is empty
<hatch> sorry :)
<gary_poster> can't determine whybecause sources are gone
<gary_poster> we can repro easily enough, I suspect
<gary_poster> jcsackett, awesome thank you.  I'll see if I can land my branch now...
<gary_poster> hatch, all tests pass in the testclean branch now, after jc's removal of the slider
<gary_poster> proposing
<hatch> w00t w00t
<hazmat>  just removed charmers from ~juju-gui not sure why they were there.
<hatch> man I wish we could do `[a, b] = myFunction();` in js
 * hatch hopes for ES6 to come soon
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> hazmat, they were there because m_3 requested it as part of converting the !juju-gui charm to be the official one
<gary_poster> ~juju-gui
<hazmat> gary_poster, thanks. i'll follow up
<gary_poster> welcome
<hatch> do I get any points for making code lines exactly 80chars?
<gary_poster> 80 points, hatch!
<hatch> w0000t!
<hatch> the grader is making a mess of my block spreading the snow out to melt faster
<gary_poster> what is this "snow" of which you speak?
<hatch> haha - 4ft pile of white stuff on my lawn after 2 weeks of melt
<hatch> this year we got a huge amount of snow - so many peoples houses are getting flooded
<gary_poster> wow
<hatch> I learnt many years ago to shovel the snow away from the house/garage come spring
<hatch> it's a ton of work, but a lot less work than replacing walls/carpet
<gary_poster> yeah, I bet :-(
<gary_poster> review request for branch that makes our tests more robust, from me and hatch.  paired branch, so we only need one reviewer :-) https://codereview.appspot.com/8580046
<gary_poster> from hatch and me, I hasten to add, lest my children hear me speak ungrammatically
<hatch> isn't it "from hatch and i"
<gary_poster> no
<gary_poster> from me
<gary_poster> so "from hatch and me"
<gary_poster> my parents were English teachers, can you tell?
<gary_poster> :-P
<hatch> haha - I'll accept that you're probably right but I was sure that would be 'I' instead of 'me'
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> 12 comments down....13 more to go
<hatch> then onto tests :P
<gary_poster> :-) thank you
<hatch> the reviews were good so I'm not complaining
<hatch> nothing in there that doesn't make it better code
<hatch> so happy to do it :)
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> I also just found the 'Done' button
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> bcsaller: can you weigh in on the possibility of having a charm relate to itself?
<gary_poster> hatch you mean a service relate to itself I think, but kinda the same
<gary_poster> similar anyway :-)
<hatch> er yes
<hatch> 	 546       if (epAData.name === epBData.name) {
<hatch>  547         return {error: 'Endpoints must be different.'};
<hatch> for your comment on that check
<gary_poster> yeah, thank you
<gary_poster> Thank you for the review Makyo :-)
<Makyo> gary_poster, np.  Finishing up testing and such on the touch branch now that it's up to date with trunk.  Should I merge it with one LGTM and a bug about android?
<gary_poster> Makyo...sure. :-)
<Makyo> gary_poster, alright. Just want to see what else I can get to before ODS.
<gary_poster> yes, +1
<hatch> gary_poster: we should probably have a card for Friday to educate the others on the changes in the testclean branch
<gary_poster> hatch +1
<gary_poster> and a quick blog post or email or something' will do
<gary_poster> looks like our landscape integration is gebroken on trunk :-(
<hatch> card made
<gary_poster> thanks hatch
<gary_poster> uh=oh
<gary_poster> unexposing does not update environment properly either :-(
<hatch> lol gary_poster I love the "when Canonistack isn't doing that for us" comment
<hatch> I lol'd
<gary_poster> juju:-)
<gary_poster> mm, the "juju" was an aborted comment from before :-P
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> computer is being weird, so restarting
<hatch> bac: lol best review comment
<bac> hatch: it was truthful
<hatch> agreed
<gary_poster> two greens in a row on CI.  what is the world coming to?
<benji> heh
<hatch> lol
<hatch> bcsaller: you back yet?
<hatch> gary_poster: I'd be interested to see if our changes stop those retries from happening
<gary_poster> me too
<benji> slightly more picky yuidoc linter is in, along with the 700 line diff to shut it up; the real monster is commented out pending our fight^Wdiscussion Friday
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> we have a nice setAnnotations method that nobody is using...
<gary_poster> oh wait yes they are
<gary_poster> in fakebackend
<benji> if we change our yuidoc comment style the diff will be around 5000 lines, but will be pretty easy to generate programmatically
<hatch> I think it looks better without the *'s
 * gary_poster too
 * gary_poster should be quieter :-P
<hatch> haha it's ok I think we are all way to oppinionated to be swayed that easily :P
<benji> I think it looks better with them.  I think it works better without them (indentation is sainer and less fiddly hand-editing when wrapping, fixing conflicts, etc.)
<gary_poster> heh yeah, hatch
<hatch> haha benji it sounds like you are torn inside about it
<benji> heh; not really, I'm on team function not team form
<gary_poster> argh!!!! chromeis not making me happy
<benji> "chromies" are friends who are made out of metal
<gary_poster> :-P
 * benji updates his Guide to Made Up Etemology
 * benji also updates his Guide to Speling Words Almost Correctly
<gary_poster> ok, who is going to join me in guichat and prevent me from cursing at chrome
<gary_poster> ideally by helping me figure out what the heck is going on :-P
<benji> gary_poster: I have a minute.
<gary_poster> thanks, joining
<gary_poster> I is here
<gary_poster> and in guichat, benji
<benji> gary_poster: I think I'm there too.  :) let me check
<hatch> I think we need a combined but not minified version of prod
<hatch> so when we get prod only errors we can debug them
<gary_poster> hatch we have sourcemap
<hatch> I just threw in debugger statements
<hatch> somehow I managed to break Y.juju.Charmstore
<gary_poster> Makyo, do yoy happen to know why we have to convert annotation keys from hyphens to underlines>?
<gary_poster> must run but that's source of landscape bug
<gary_poster> biab
<Makyo> gary_poster, I think that's a question for frankban. I don't know that we need to.
<Makyo> Finally!  NB, guihelp, must make clean for test-prod to pass, with a recent merge.
<hatch> oh yeah....woops we forgot to mention
<hatch> :)
<hatch> blame gary cuz he is away and can't defend himself
<Makyo> I'll blame myself for not thinking to try that sooner :)
<hatch> it's ok, I Just spent 10 minutes trying to track down a bug which was actually me thinking I Had merged in our test fixes but I hadn't
<hatch> *facepalm*
<hatch> Makyo: are you familiar with how the relationship code is supposed to function?
<Makyo> hatch, here and there, yeah.  The drawing code, at least.
<hatch> alright I'm actually trying to figure out how to implement the juju-info implicit relation stuff
<hatch> know anything about that?
<Makyo> Alas, no.   At least, I've not heard of it before.
<hatch> alright np I'll wait for Ben to come back as this stuff has way to many conditionals that aren't spelled out very well
<bcsaller> hatch: oops, did I miss something?
<bcsaller> hatch: ahh, something related to itself is a peer relationship
<hatch> yeah I remembered that after a while :)
<hatch> so I removed that check
<hatch> but the thing that doesn't make any sense are the Inferred relations
<hatch> how is that even allowed?
<hatch> two charms could relate on multiple levels
<hatch> so not requirng the interface is just asking for complications
<bcsaller> that happens all the time, we have code to allow for the resolution of ambiguous relations 
<hatch> how does it know what to pick?
<bcsaller> there is a menu that pops up when its possible to relate on more than one interface
<bcsaller> you have to pick or be more specific 
<hatch> oh...I've never seen this
<bcsaller> on the cli we list the options and they have to add :whatever
<hatch> that will have to be implemented into this backend too
<bcsaller> in the gui we pop up a menu
<Makyo> Oh, I see what you mean.
<hatch> ok I think that we need to cut the features of this branch down so it can be landed
<hatch> adding support for inferred relations is going to be a whole other amount of work I'm thinking
<hatch> oh that's already handled by the GUI
<hatch> that's not a backend thing
<hatch> unless the backend needs to support it as well
<hatch> bcsaller: can two charms neither of which aren't subordinates have a juju-info relation?
<bcsaller> hatch: they could. for example a monitoring tool might not need filesystem level access
<hatch> ok so if they have no matches on any interface the default is to match them on juju-info?
<hatch> so assuming `juju add-realtion foo bar`
<hatch> and foo and bar have no shared interfaces
<hatch> and neither are subordinates
<hatch> are they automatically connected on the juju-info?
<hatch> or do at least one of them have to require it?
<Makyo> hatch, I think they are automatically connected if the relation isn't ambiguous (that is, there is only one possible relation type)
<rick_h_droid> sinzui can you invite me to the hangout please? I'm on mobile 
<hatch> Makyo: well the issue is that we automagically add juju-info regardless
<hatch> and those rules aren't specified....at least not in enough detail
<hatch> if I'm reading the docs correctly
<hatch> we are only supposed to implicitly add it to the 'provides' so at least one of them needs it in their 'requires'
<hatch> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/implicit-relations.html
<Makyo> hatch, ooh, yeah...wandering out of familiar territory for me.
<Makyo> Is it able to make up its own branch?
<hatch> Makyo: it depends on how deep the rabit hole goes :D
 * hatch doesn't like automagic code
<Makyo> Well, FWIW, I'm all for landable branches.  If there's a way to separate this, I think another card would be fine.
<hatch> well I'm still writing some tests so I'm not blocked yet :)
<Makyo> Alright.
<Makyo> If you hit blocked status, I say re-evaluate.
<Makyo> It's James' birthday, so I'm going to run to the store real quick and grab flowers and such.  Will be back in a few.
<hatch> alrighty
<Makyo> Back.
<hatch> that was quick
<rick_h_> went out back and cut the tulips coming out of the ground I bet 
<hatch> haha
<Makyo> Haha, nah, store just down the road.  Flowers, cream for the pasta sauce, stuff for drinks, and dog food (unrelated)
<hatch> or.....related
<hatch> NSFW!
<Makyo> He can have the dogfood, then, I'll take the pasta in mushroom sauce :)
<Makyo> With truffle oil, if I can figure out how much.
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I don't even know what truffle oil is
<hatch> I thought truffles were mushrooms
<Makyo> Cheaper than truffles, that's for sure.
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> Just olive oil that's had truffles soaked in it.
<Makyo> Still really strong.
<hatch> ohhh gotcha - I don't think I have ever had it
<hatch> :/ these tests are still stopping part of the way through
<rick_h_> hatch: does yui have any date helpers. Seems stupid I can't get a month name for a date :/
<rick_h_> ooh, Date.format
<hatch> rick_h_ Date.format
<hatch> :)
<hatch> I think it's also allows internationalization
<rick_h_> hmm, must be why it wants an obj second param vs just a string
<rick_h_> fugly api
<hatch> bcsaller: gary_poster I have to take off but I wanted to propose my changes in hopes that I could land it as an intermediary branch and then implement the inferred interface stuff in the morning
<bcsaller> hatch: cool, I can take a peek later 
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> I'll be on in a few hours but untill then, have a good night everyone
<rick_h_> see ya hatch 
#juju-gui 2013-04-10
<rick_h_> curses!!!! test pass with .only, fail when run with everything else. 
<gary_poster> :-/
<rick_h_> it's around date formatting...how can that get corrupt? Man.
<gary_poster> yuck
<rick_h_> sorry, just ranting. 
<rick_h_> was hitting -cr thinking I was done for the night :P
<gary_poster> I understand the feeling :-)
<rick_h_> oh well, will look tomorrow with fresh eyes. party on
<gary_poster> :-) ttyl
<gary_poster> fwiw, unexposed issue has gone away somehow, and I fixed Landscape issue.  yay.
<gary_poster> nytol
<frankban> rogpeppe: hi, re CharmInfo error, from a first investigation, it seems to be a GUI error: the GUI calls CharmInfo before the charm is added to state, i.e. before the charm is deployed. makes sense?
<rogpeppe> frankban: that makes sense, but... what charm is it trying to get?
<rogpeppe> frankban: if the charm isn't added to state, why is the GUI trying to get info on it?
<frankban> rogpeppe: because, I suspect, of a bug in the GUI. For example, https://ec2-50-17-53-143.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<rogpeppe> frankban: that all seems to work ok for me
<rogpeppe> frankban: BTW, unrelated remark, shouldn't those service icons show the number of deployed units for each service?
<rogpeppe> frankban: oh, i see, it only shows that when i hover the mouse over it
<frankban> rogpeppe: if you click on top-right "Charms" and then, e.g. "cassandra", and then "Deploy", a charminfo is requested for cs:precise/cassandra-2
<frankban> (before the charm is deployed)
<rogpeppe> frankban: ah, i see!
<rogpeppe> frankban: that seems to argue that you might want a separate PutCharm command
<rogpeppe> frankban: then you can get the API to download a charm and add it to the state without necessarily deploying it
<frankban> rogpeppe: I have to investigate further, who is doing that call, what;s the reason? AFAIK we also have the ability to retrieve charm info from the store
<rogpeppe> frankban: yeah, actually, i was just thinking that
<rogpeppe> frankban: well, i'm glad it's not a juju-core bug :-)
<frankban> rogpeppe: well, me too :-)
<rogpeppe> frankban: nice to see the GUI working, BTW, and with double-clicking on services working too!
<frankban> rogpeppe: yes, very cool
 * frankban lunches
<rogpeppe> frankban: i've just pointed people to have a look at your gui instance
<frankban> rogpeppe: ok, I will use that for a debugging session after lunch, so it will be around for a while
<rogpeppe> frankban: hmm, it's a bit broken.
 * teknico lunches
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, frankban if we are talking about a service from the Juju environment, we should get the charm from the Juju environment IMO.  We have a variety of future stories about proxied charm stores
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: it sounds like this charm info call is happening before the service is deployed. currently there's no way to get charm info from the juju env unless an instance of that charm is deployed
<frankban> gary_poster: I confirm the GUI calls CharmInfo before the charm is deployed (after "deploy" is clicked but before "confirm")
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, ack; just saying that if it is supposed to be getting information about a service, we should ideally make sure that we are asking the environment about it.  ok frankban, thanks
<gary_poster> (rogpeppe, we actually have separate stores for the charm info we obtain from the store and the charm info we obtain from the environment)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: interesting.
<gary_poster> perhaps paranoid, or too future looking
<gary_poster> my fault if so :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, you probably know about the relation.ids that have spaces in them right?  We may need to normalize them
<gary_poster> well, perhaps we can do that in our d3 code
<gary_poster> probably a better place
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: so why is deploy calling CharmInfo before the charm has been deployed? surely it should wait for the deploy to be successful, *then* get info on the charm from the environment?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, 1 sec, writing diagnosis for bug 1167295 :-)
<_mup_> Bug #1167295: graphical link not updated properly (juju core) <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167295 >
<teknico> gary_poster, I don't! I got nutin' to do with 'em! I don't even *like* them! frankban made them, I saw him! he's the culprit! take him, not me!
<gary_poster> teknico, :-)
<teknico> (and I'm lunching anyway, ttyl :-) )
<gary_poster> ttyl
<frankban> gary_poster: aha! the relation keys used by juju-core have spaces on them,e.g. "haproxy:reverseproxy wordpress:website". if we use the key as is in the DOM classes this could be the problem
<gary_poster> frankban, right :-) I just put that in the bug
<gary_poster> (s)
<gary_poster> I was unable to deploy dokuwiki
<gary_poster> no helpful error in gui
<frankban> gary_poster, rogpeppe: maybe an helpful one in the juju logs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5695209/
<gary_poster> ooh, we still convert the ghost to a real service even on error
<gary_poster> oh...
<gary_poster> it actually is in the go environment
<gary_poster> so not a problem on gui side
<rogpeppe> frankban: interesting
<frankban> gary_poster: if you didn't see the "no options to set" growl notification, that's another bug
<gary_poster> ah, I didn't
<gary_poster> Well, I saw *a* growl notification
<gary_poster> which probably correlates to that error
<rogpeppe> frankban: looks like a bug to me. i don't think "no options to set" should be an error
<gary_poster> but I didn't see the message in growl or details
<gary_poster> frankban, I can't dupe the CharmInfo thing.
<rick_h_>  w...t...f...
<rick_h_> so my view module requires the datatype-date datatype-date-format. cool
<rick_h_> but when running tests, it's not loading the en-US module
<rick_h_> unless I require those modules also in my test's .use()
<rick_h_> then it's peachy
 * rick_h_ shakes fist at strange test/setup stuff
<gary_poster> rick_h_, in devel and prod both?  prod that might make sense.  Well, no, not really. :-/
<frankban> gary_poster: I think you duped it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5695226/
<frankban> gary_poster: that problem is not visible in the GUI
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, both. I only noticed that a later test module loaded new date-format files and that the test suite had some date modules in .use()
<gary_poster> frankban, ah! not even with a JS exception
<gary_poster> rick_h_, gotcha. :-( dunno.  I don't see how what we are doing is all that weird, except for instantiating a Y rather than running within the Y's function.  I wonder if that would make a diff
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sorry, just more mean the whole single file stuff I guess. Because when I did my tests with a .only all the modules loaded fine and it worked
<rick_h_> but only when I removed the .only did I have Y problems then it seems. and they were pretty invisible because it just wasn't loading the locale stuff it needed to parse the dates, but the date format module did load so it ran but then bloew up mid-date-parse
<rick_h_> just feels like it's half magic to get the right incantation to get bits to play together. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I agree, and I think we all would.  Do you have any suggestions?  The only one I have is one that I talked about a long time ago and that is probably too late to be practical: switch to the YUI test runner
<rick_h_> all good, tests pass I can -cr and get this landed. Just lost a couple of hours so frustrated atm. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, it's all good until the next time... :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, no. The only suggestion is to isolate tests into own files so that the tests stand alone, but that's probably a lot of work
<rick_h_> while running tests in LP was a pita it was nice that you had a small known world while you were working. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: heh no until next time. Sorry, I'm coming across as whiny to pulling up short. :) 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, not at all, you are trying to be nice about being frutrated :-)
<gary_poster> frustrated
<gary_poster> rick_h_, if we divided up all the tests into their own test runner (that's what you mean, right?) then how would you aggregate?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, in small projects I've just opened them all. I've always meant to look at yeti since it can do some agg and run in diff browsers I believe
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ah ok.  yeah, that would require us to be using the yui test runner/syntax I think :-/
<rick_h_> https://github.com/yui/yeti just uses globbing to file all the .html files and launch browsers to cycle through them
<rick_h_> gary_poster: right, which would be a ton of work from where things are. 
<gary_poster> right :-/
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so yea, I'm complaining without a great solution from where things are atm
<gary_poster> s'ok, doesn't mean problem isn't real or worth talking about
<rick_h_> if I get a sec I might look out for something that works around the current mocha stuff. I'm not as familiar with the other tools around mocha off the top of my head
<gary_poster> cool, thank you rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: hatch review call if you guys get a chance after some coffee and the like. https://codereview.appspot.com/8621043/
<frankban> rogpeppe: filed bug 1167344
<_mup_> Bug #1167344: Deployment via the juju-core API fails with a "no options to set" error in some cases <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167344 >
<rogpeppe> frankban: thanks
<rogpeppe> frankban: and there's another associated bug i've just seen
<rogpeppe> frankban: the service is still created when that happens
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'm just doing a substantial cleanup in that area
<frankban> rogpeppe: the bug includes the output of juju status for that reason
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool, thanks
<gary_poster> frankban, if I create a relation on your instance will that cramp your style?  I want to try something
<frankban> gary_poster: go ahead, no problem
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> teknico: swap reviews?
<bac> https://codereview.appspot.com/8623043
<teknico> bac, sure!
<teknico> "cramp your style", now that's a new one :-)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, do you know offhand what the constraints are for valid names of services, interfaces and relations in juju?
<gary_poster> teknico, want me to review your destroy_service, or wait till you add test Francesco mentioned?
<gary_poster> either way is fine with me
<teknico> gary_poster, probably better wait, also I think bac is reviewing it too
<gary_poster> oh ok teknico 
<gary_poster> thx
<teknico> gary_poster, I'll put the card back in coding
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> teknico: done
<teknico> bac, me too
<bac> teknico: hah on the misspelling.  i meant to look it up.  thanks.
<teknico> bac, I'm actually kind of appalled by the usage stats :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'll have a look; there are some regexps in state
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: a service name must match this regexp: [a-z][a-z0-9]*(-[a-z0-9]*[a-z][a-z0-9]*)*
<teknico> frankban, did you mean that the successful service destroy test should check that the callback is actually invoked?
<gary_poster> thanks rogpeppe!  handling all the various allowable character sets in different parts of the system is...exciting (CSS + HTML + Juju) :-)
<frankban> teknico: yes, with the arguments we expect
<gary_poster> if interfaces and relations have similar constraints then juju will be the easiest
<teknico> frankban, right, will do
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm not sure that there are any current restrictions around interface and relation names
<gary_poster> darn
<gary_poster> ok thanks rogpeppe 
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, +1 on adding some, as restrictive as possible ;-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'll moot the possibility in juju-dev
<gary_poster> service name regex would be great, for instance
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> excluding colons and spaces would nice at a minimum rogpeppe 
<bac> gary_poster: if you're looking to do a review: https://codereview.appspot.com/8623043
<gary_poster> mostly looking to solve a bug, but I need room on the boatrd to actually work on it ;-)
<gary_poster> so happy to review
<bac> gary_poster: that's the way it works...
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: +1
<gary_poster> cool rogpeppe 
<gary_poster> bac you reviewing frankban's bug 1166727?
<_mup_> Bug #1166727: Fix Status/StatusInfo handling in the go delta stream <juju-gui:In Progress by frankban> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166727 >
<bac> gary_poster: no
<bac> gary_poster: i can
<gary_poster> bac cool please do, I'm not done with yours yet :-)
<bac> gary_poster: i will.  ok, sure
<gary_poster> thx
<frankban> bac: thank you
<bac> frankban: done
<frankban> bac: thanks
<gary_poster> bac done.
<bac> thx
<bac> gary_poster: nice: http://jujugui.wordpress.com/2013/04/10/test-tip-whenever-you-instantiate-our-yui-app/
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<hatch> gary_poster: any chance I could get a review on https://codereview.appspot.com/8578043 I'd like to land it as is then spin up another to finish off the final tasks
<hatch> if possible that is
<gary_poster> ok hatch, on it
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> hatch, you prefer typeof over Y.Lang.isString for speed?  (fine by me, just learning your rationale)
<hatch> gary_poster: just a preference really - all Y.Lang.isString does is do a typeof
<hatch> http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/files/yui_js_yui-lang.js.html#l175
<gary_poster> ok cool hatch
<jcsackett> rick_h_ and hatch: can i get a look at https://codereview.appspot.com/8600043/
<rick_h_> jcsackett: sure, otp but will look at in a sec
<jcsackett> rick_h_: no rush.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, what's your expected schedule for turning on authentication, btw?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: [sorry, was in a call]
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i should have a branch proposed by eod
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, yay :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: BTW, do you actually need to see a unit's resolved mode in the API?
 * gary_poster looking
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, we allow resolving (though this doesn't appear to be working/showing up on go side)
<rick_h_> jcsackett: comments replied to
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ok, but do you need to see the resolved mode that's been set?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i suspect not
<rick_h_> jcsackett: loading your review now
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, I don't think so, no
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: in particular i'm thinking of removing the Resolved field from UnitInfo
<gary_poster> looking, three deep in stack now ;-)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, no we do not need it AFAICT thank you
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: cool, thanks
<jcsackett> rick_h_: when you asked me to add "new" to json and sidebar you meant "popular", right? b/c "new" is already there.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: right, sorry the request was more "please look at the wireframes and have all three charm-containers supported" 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: so featured, popular, and new
<jcsackett> rick_h_: that's what i figured, just double checking.
<rick_h_> thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: do you still need my GUI instance? if so, no problem, if not, I'll destroy it and create another one
<gary_poster> frankban, destroy away, thank you
<frankban> gary_poster: ok thanks
<hatch> anyone else need any more reviews?
<rick_h_> hatch: see you in a bit :)
<hatch> hah
<hatch> gary_poster: any closer to letting me know if I can merge what I have? :)
<gary_poster> hatch, I just gave you a ton of comments
<gary_poster> well, not really a ton
<hatch> oh heh
<gary_poster> but some ;-)
<hatch> slow internets there
<gary_poster> no it was essentially simultaneous to your comment, hatch ;-)
<hatch> oh lol gotcha - ok will check again
<gary_poster> so hatch, your goal is to land and then immediately follow up? I'm ok with that.  will mark as such
<gary_poster> hatch, "LGTM to land with immediate follow-ons for other changes as discussed."
<hatch> ok thanks - yeah I want to get this landed because it's getting a little long in the tooth :)
<hatch> I'll make your recommended changes in this branch and then followup with the inferred interface stuff
<gary_poster> cool sounds great
<hatch> anyone else available for a review on https://codereview.appspot.com/8578043 ?
<rick_h_> hatch: I can peek at it in a few min if that works
<hatch> yep it'll take me a bit to make the changes from Gary's review
<rick_h_> hatch: k, hit me up after that then and I'll peek
<hatch> yesterday I educated someone on Google hangouts for meetings - they were blown away by how simple it was
<hatch> they said "with this, why do people need to go into an office?" haha
<hatch> gary_poster: always keeping me on my toes with acronyms :)
<hatch> YMMV - your mileage may vary ?
<gary_poster> hatch, yes, sorry :-)
<hatch> haha np - eventually we'll get english communications down to one big acronym EWGECDTOBA
<hatch> :D
<benji> It appears console.log doesn't work at all in firefox.  Is that a known issue?
<hatch> hmm I haven't seen that before
<hatch> in the console if you type `console.log` does it give you a fn?
<rick_h_> benji: huh? using firebug or in the normal FF debugger?
<benji> hatch: it does (return a function)
<hatch> ok so then console.log still exists
<hatch> question now is why is it not outputting
<benji> rick_h_: normal debugger, we sometimes replace the console object with our own (to smooth over cross-browser issues and to disable logging in production builds) and that is what I suspect as the issue
<hatch> ahhh
<hatch> that could be it
<benji> hatch: nope, it turns out to be a PEBKAC
 * benji tries to get hatch to learn all the acronyms in one day.
<hatch> oh I know that one
<hatch> I've used that one
<hatch> lol
<benji> :)
<benji> it turns out that FF behavior has changed in say the last year since I tried to debug anything with it and the place that console.log messages go is defferent than what I remember, so I was looking in the wrong place
<rick_h_> yea, they've been working hard on their dev tools stack
<benji> silly me, looking at the "console" to see the results of "console.log"
<rick_h_> saw they finally released a network panel in the nightly today
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah but I found out the other day I have NO idea how to open the full debugger lol
<hatch> all I can get is a thick blue bar across the bottom
<rick_h_> well the pain point is they're all different tools 
 * rick_h_ hugs chrome dev channel for best dev tools around
<hatch> yeah I can't get the Safari one
<hatch> it makes less sense to use than the IE one
<hatch> if maybe just barely
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> what's sad is the safari stuff is based on the same webkit stuff as chrome
<rick_h_> they've managed to mess it up 
<hatch> Yeah it may be super powerful but if it's not intuitive it's a horrible tool
<hatch> we have to learn so much new stuff every day, a new dev console is not high on the list
<teknico> benji, is your "More picky yuidoc linter." in Slack Review really under review? or does it refer to the already merged lp:~benji/juju-gui/yuidoc-lint-comment-style branch?
<benji> teknico: it's merged, I'll move it; thanks
<teknico> gary_poster, the build in jenkins after I landed my branch failed, apparently for unrelated reasons, do you want to restart it?
<gary_poster> teknico, done (though you can too, you know :-)
<teknico> gary_poster, yeah, I was reading up the docs and I don't think I yet have the whole VPN setup
<gary_poster> jujugui: experiment: please try updating kanban board now to be up to date with your status it it is not already.  I will review in two minutes.  I will try to then only ask about things I don't think I understand or speciifically want to know more about
<gary_poster> s/it it/if it/
<teknico> (done already, also bothered other people already about it :-) )
<gary_poster> :-) thx
<gary_poster> hatch, duh, I meant map, thanks for correcting my thinko
<hatch> rick_h_ https://codereview.appspot.com/8578043/ so this is an intermediary branch so you should see some TODO
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> gary_poster: haha np - I had to read it a few times before I assured myself it was a typo :)
<gary_poster> yeah, sorry
<rogpeppe> frankban: have you got a gui instance up that i can check something on?
<frankban> rogpeppe: https://ec2-54-224-91-223.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<rogpeppe> frankban: ta!
<rogpeppe> frankban: how does the YAML config file upload thing work?
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'm wondering if it's per-service or for the whole environment
<rogpeppe> gary_poster, teknico, bac: ^
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, on call will be with you soon
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: np
<gary_poster> bcsaller, ready for you :-)
<hatch> rick_h_ able to check out that review now?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: can you peek at it again. Had to make some bigger changes but think it's all better now. https://codereview.appspot.com/8621043
<rick_h_> hatch: will do
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> rick_h_ oh looks like ben already did
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, per service AFAIK
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, just noticed that
<gary_poster> I'm not sure what it would be for environment
<rick_h_> woot! off the hook lol
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, I know that we do upload service yaml
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: apparently the YAML file should contain a map of service names and a set of config attrs for each service
<hatch> rick_h_ lol
<hatch> yay landing that branch....finally
<hatch> lol
<hatch> even if it is bittersweet
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, um. that doesn't sound familiar but on call again will return soon
<hatch> :)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: that's what i've just been told. i haven't looked at the python though.
<hatch> oh darn there is a conflict
<hatch> ugh
<jcsackett> hatch: can you look at https://codereview.appspot.com/8600043/ ? after sorting out your own woes, of course. :-P
<hatch> certainly
<hatch> almost done
<hatch> me hopes
<hatch> :)
<hatch> I love it when merges put methods inside of methods
<hatch> lol
<hatch> jcsackett: all done, thanks for the cleanup
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, the service name map does not make a huge amount of sense to me still given the usage--in the command line and the GUI you specify a config file for a service, at least in pyjuju--but yes.  This is an example of something we were using last year, for instance: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yellow/charms/oneiric/buildbot-master/trunk/view/head:/examples/lpbuildbot.yaml
<gary_poster> we would use that with 
<gary_poster> juju set --config=[FILE] buildbot-master IIRC
<gary_poster> juju set --config=[FILE] buildbot-master
<gary_poster> IIRC
<gary_poster> which makes little sense
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i agree
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: but there's the compatibility issue
<gary_poster> certainly that's what the help suggests (juju set [options] <service>)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yeah, the help is no help :-)
<gary_poster> :-)
<frankban> rogpeppe: looking at the delta arriving to that ec2 instance, it seems that the status of the machines never do the transition from "pending" to something else
<rogpeppe> frankban: that's right
<rogpeppe> frankban: machine agents don't currently set status
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, ah! we used it in deploy
<gary_poster> where it made more sense perhaps
<gary_poster> like this
<rogpeppe> frankban: just proposed: https://codereview.appspot.com/8630043/
<gary_poster> juju deploy --repository=./charms local:buildbot-master --config=./charms/oneiric/buildbot-master/examples/pyflakes.yaml
<frankban> rogpeppe: great!
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: just had first successful live test pass with auth enabled, BTW
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, so the config file format makes more sense there
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: kinda. i'm still pretty meh.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, awesome! no changes needed in GUI?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: none
<gary_poster> whee!
<rick_h_> hatch: see 3.9.1 notes?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, with you on the meh
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, but I say compatibility now, discussions later :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: thanks for your sane suggestion yesterday re: passwords. it pulled the wool from my eyes.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i guess
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, glad the suggestion made sense :-) 
<gary_poster> for config...
<gary_poster> I dunno
<gary_poster> the GUI doesn't have a lot to do with it
<gary_poster> we just pass it to you
<gary_poster> for a given deploy
<gary_poster> I don't *think* we expose doing it for  a set yet
<gary_poster> so do what you think and let us know how it turns out, rogpeppe ;-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ok
<hatch> rick_h_: hmm?
<rick_h_> hatch: release notes for 3.9.1, big handlebars bug
<rick_h_> hatch: I guess we must not hit it much since our tests didn't go boom, but heads up
<hatch> aren't we using 3.9.1?
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, just saw it on the rss feed so assumed it was 3.9.0
<hatch> 3.9.1 was released at the end of Match I think
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, google reader fail...nvm :)
<hatch> :)
<hatch> who are you going to switch to once Reader is nomore?
<hatch> I just use it as an API for gReader
<rick_h_> hatch: no idea. Everything is fail so hoping they get better in the next couple of months
<hatch> isn't Feedly the goto one?
<rick_h_> :(
<rick_h_> needs some major UX help
<rick_h_> same with newsblur
<hatch> ahh, have you seen the gReader app? I really like it (paid $5 for it lol)
<rick_h_> hatch: no, web or bust
<hatch> oh - I only ever read my feeds on my N7
<rick_h_> I do all three, phone, N10, and laptop
<hatch> and it's UI is very functional
<hatch> rick_h_ while we are on the topic of YUI updates...did you see the massive performance gains in 3.10?
<frankban> rogpeppe: EOD, do you want me to leave the ec2 env alive?
<rogpeppe> frankban: no, you can take it down, thanks
<frankban> rogpeppe: ok, cool, have a nice evening
<rogpeppe> frankban: and you
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, looking forward to running the test suite with it :)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: https://codereview.appspot.com/8626044/
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, great :-)
<hatch> bcsaller: so what's supposed to happen if the fakebackend has multiple possibilities for the inferred relation?
<bcsaller> hatch: it has to throw an error
<bcsaller> in Python we threw an ambigious relation error
 * bcsaller looks at what python.js does
<hatch> ok and that's before adding juju-info to the provides?
<bcsaller> hatch: no, because I think that the charms won't define a requires juju-info as an example so it won't automatically match (its provided but not required)
<rogpeppe> i'm off now. g'night all
 * hatch really wishes these rules were documented somewhere
<gary_poster> night rogpeppe 
<gary_poster> hatch, on the bright side, arguably that's what we are doing.  kinda.  or I tell myself this. :-P
<hatch> haha - I still think not requring an interface is wako
<hatch> :P
<bcsaller> requiring an implicit interface always would be bad
<hatch> how do you figure?
<bcsaller> everything would relate to everything
<hatch> oh I misread - I was saying to always require an explicit interface
<gary_poster> Makyo, do you have some time to pair with me on some d3 stuff?  If you're in the middle of something, np
<Makyo> gary_poster, Sure.
<hatch> oh awesome I found a new feature in Sublime....
<gary_poster> thanks Makyo guichat
<hatch> 'New View Into File'
<hatch> allows you to open up the same file in multiple windows
<hatch> w00t I always missed that feature from Netbeans
<rick_h_> *cough*vim*cough*
<hatch> rick_h_: if it was in vim I never would have found it because it would have been under some obscure config property that I'd need to enable :P
<hatch> s/obscure/obsure and undocumented
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> hatch: not if you watched: http://lococast.net/archives/category/screencast :P
<hatch> haha oh boy
<rick_h_> hatch: see the first one in the list. Guy that does those is pretty good hehe
<rick_h_> well, last in the list, first released
<hatch> bcsaller: is ['wordpress:db', 'mysql'] allowed? or if you specify one you have to specify the other interface?
<bcsaller> hatch: knowing one side can force a match on the other, its allowed
<hatch> ok and one more...are subordinate relations always juju-info?
<BradCrittenden> guihelp: i've deployed the charm against juju-core.  can't login.  tried the admin-secret password from environments.yaml.  what've i missed?
<gary_poster> bac, not sure, it has worked for me with passwd and random stuff
<gary_poster> rogpeppe has branch coming that actually turns on authentication but has not landed I think
<benji> bac: did you change the user name to "user-admin"?
<gary_poster> ah right
<bac> benji: that is what it is fixed to.  cannot change
<gary_poster> that should be automatic
<rick_h_> hatch: https://codereview.appspot.com/8618044 is the second branch of the day. Huw's overnight work if you get a chance. 
<benji> oh, for the charm; I always forget to do it when hand-editing the config 
<bac> gary_poster: so you were able to use just any old password?
<bac> benji: charm from charm store
<gary_poster> bac you may need to edit charm config? not sure
<gary_poster> user-admin was in francesco's version today
<hatch> bcsaller: are subordinate relations always juju-info?
<hatch> or can they be anything?
<bcsaller> hatch: they can be any container scoped interface, but often juju-info implying that the principal service wasn't aware of the subordinate in any special way
<hatch> bcsaller: ok I think I have all of the possibilities as per the documentation and your responses http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5696204/
<hatch> can you check that over and let me know if I missed one
<hatch> oh darn you can't edit these pastes
<bcsaller> hatch: that looks good though
<bcsaller> I believe when you show that fakebackend will cover our usecases
<hatch> ok great I'll link to that list from somewhere so we have a list of valid inputs documented
<bcsaller> the tests can self document that pretty easily
<hatch> rick_h_ done
<rick_h_> hatch: ty much kind sir
<bac> gary_poster: what did you mean by "edit charm config"?  you mean 'juju set' one of the variables?
<gary_poster> bac, no, ssh to the machine and mutate the config 
<gary_poster> bac, I think we probably ought to handle this in the login; not sure why we are not 
<gary_poster> because I think "user-" is supposed to always be prefix
<gary_poster> and should be hidden from end user
<bac> gary_poster: any particular part of the config you have in mind?  the name is presented as 'user-admin'
<gary_poster> bac, what is your ec2 instance?
<bac> https://ec2-184-72-198-219.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<gary_poster> I like the cows
<bac> gary_poster: note i already poked at 'login-help' to see if i could mutate things with 'juju set'.  the current help is not very helpful now.  :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> cows are nice, but not helpful
<gary_poster> bac, I don't know.  I saw it working this morning. :-(  You could try frankban's script from his blog to make sure that the old recipe for logging in works at all
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676102/
<gary_poster> bac you could also use debug log to verify that GUI is sending what you expect, again per his blog
<bac> gary_poster: i used debug log but didn't see anything interesting
<gary_poster> bac did you see the authentication attempt?
<bac> gary_poster: i did this time.  it returned an "invalid entity tag"
<gary_poster> bac...uh. oh.
<gary_poster> bac did you try frankban's script?
<gary_poster> bac you could also try roger's authentication branch of go
<gary_poster> I think he got experimental success with that
<bac> gary_poster: yes, francesco's script seems to login using user-admin/passwd
<gary_poster> bac, ah! what's the diff in the debug log?
<bac> gary_poster: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5696289/
<gary_poster> bac, weird.  EntityName -> AuthTag?
<gary_poster> Try hacking gui bac?
<bac> gary_poster: login in go.js already sends AuthTag
<bac> or so it says
<gary_poster> bac, why does debug log say differently then?  yeah
<bac> gary_poster: charm is different?
 * bac looks at log
<gary_poster> bac did you deploy with juju-gui-source=lp:juju-gui ?
<bac> gary_poster: no.
<gary_poster> bac that's it then
<bac> gah
<bac> gary_poster:  you don't mean "deploy with" you mean deploy and then juju set, correct?
<gary_poster> bac correct, you can do it now, go out and get some tea, and then come back
<bac> an iced tea would be pleasant
<bac> with a nutty chocolate treat
<bac> gary_poster: ok, now that works.  unfortunately i've now forgotten what i was trying to do
<gary_poster> bac, you were trying to have some tea
<bac> no, i've done that
<bac> :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> I predict it had something or other to do with bug 1167344
<_mup_> Bug #1167344: Deployment via the juju-core API fails with a "no options to set" error in some cases <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167344 >
<gary_poster> I'm psychic
<hatch> just wrote 125lns.....'pass my tests maybe?'
<hatch> :)
<hatch> or syntax error, that's cool too lol
<gary_poster> hatch or anyone, any idea why the heck the yui3-g class has -0.31em letter-spacing?
<hatch> yup
<gary_poster> pray tell!
<hatch> to get rid of inline block spacing
<hatch> sorry eating an apple...typing with one hand :)
<gary_poster> lol hatch we have some ugly rendering now in a variety of places.  what's the recommended way around that
<gary_poster> I mean I can think of plenty :-)
<gary_poster> but I figure there's a suggestion
<hatch> yeah generally people just reset the letter-spacing back within their elements
<gary_poster> hatch is there a place to read what the intended use of various classes is (e.g. yui3-u-1)
<hatch> yep sec
<hatch> http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/cssgrids/
<gary_poster> perfect thanks hatch
<hatch> no problemo
<hatch> ugh was just totally burnt by if (myvar) instead of if (myvar === ...)
<hatch> figures i'd get caught breaking my own rule
<bcsaller> that how we make the rules
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I coudlnt find any documentation but does Mocha have a test return status for 'todo' or 'wip' instead of fail?
<hatch> so in the output they would show as such but not cause a failure?
<bcsaller> hatch: pending tests? allowing you to TDD
<hatch> yeah exactly
<bcsaller> it('should do xxx'); // no function
<hatch> ahhh nice!!
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> brb taking a break, maybe grab some lunch
<gary_poster> benji, anecdotal and I'm trying to finish something up so not investigating, but it seems doc linter did not complain when I added new function without doc.
<benji> hmm, that's not good
<benji> I swore that the next time I touched it I would add tests.  I didn't though.
<gary_poster> bac did you have to manually change user id in config?
<gary_poster> review request: https://codereview.appspot.com/8640043
<gary_poster> back later
<bac> gary_poster: no, i just 'juju set' to the lp:gui source
<hatch> ooo soo close to getting this done
<hatch> annnnnnd done
<hatch> now to document and clean it up
<hatch> so....many....tests
#juju-gui 2013-04-11
<gary_poster> another review, though no rush: I plan to go now :-) : https://codereview.appspot.com/8647043
<bac> hi frankban.  i'm trying to reproduce bug 1167344 but can't do it right now
<_mup_> Bug #1167344: Deployment via the juju-core API fails with a "no options to set" error in some cases <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167344 >
<bac> when i try to add dokuwiki i get a ghost service but then the service never fully deploys and i don't see the error you reported
<rogpeppe> bac: is this with trunk?
<bac> rogpeppe: i'm using a local branch based on trunk from ~1700UTC yesterday
<bac> trunk + some debug messages
<frankban> rogpeppe, bac: I bet this is fixed in trunk
<frankban> bac: I just succeeded in deploying docuwiki, which was one of the problematic charms
<rogpeppe> bac: hmm, i think i fixed it in rev 1139
<bac> frankban: ok, i'll update and try again
<bac> rogpeppe: thanks!
<rogpeppe> bac: but i'd be interested to know if you're running a version before that
<rogpeppe> bac: because perhaps i didn't really fix the problem...
<bac> rogpeppe: actually i was running older than that.  looks like 1130
<rogpeppe> bac: hmm, i'm a bit surprised it doesn't fail for you
<rogpeppe> bac: but that bug doesn't have much info on how to reproduce it...
<bac> rogpeppe: we'll see what happens now
<gary_poster> rick_h_, fwiw the jenkins failure we just had (in IE) was browser search widget: should support search change events: timeout of 200ms exceeded.  I am guessing that's an intermittent one, unfortunately.  retrying, but if you all have ideas on making that more reliable it would be fab
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ok, hatch and I were talking about it a little bit the other day. There's one idea to try out on it. I'll file a bug/card for it.
<gary_poster> cool thanks hatch
<gary_poster> bah
<gary_poster> cool thanks rick_h_ 
<benji> gary_poster: I commented on the ID-munging branch not realizing that it had already landed.
<benji> I think the things I noted are worth another branch.
<gary_poster> benji, thanks for safe id review comments.  This is landed already, so I passed them on to Francesco, who is working in a related part of the codebase in his current branch.  FWIW, my choice of underlines only within the .replace was conscious--in fact, I initially had what you describe.  I decided I wanted a dash to separate the replaced value from the hash value, and to have the division between the two visually c
<gary_poster> lear by not usuing hyphens elsewhere.  I don't think the decision is problematic (unlike, potentially, your comment about needing to not start with a number--actually in html 5 you can, and in html 4 you can't but you also can't start with a dash, and I forget about the CSS rule but it is in the bug, but anyway it sounds fine to me).  Francesco and I agreed that he would add the character, and I said that he ought t
<gary_poster> o do whatever he wanted with the dash stuff, which IMO is entirely stylistic.
<gary_poster> benji, I started writing the above not realizing that you would write about it here before I finished.  Or that I would write a novel. :-)
<benji> heh
<benji> sounds like it's being handled
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> frankban, rogpeppe: ok, with juju-core trunk i can now deploy dokuwiki.  frankban did the error in bug 1167344 happen frequently?  was there any way to trigger the failure?
<_mup_> Bug #1167344: Deployment via the juju-core API fails with a "no options to set" error in some cases <juju-core:New> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167344 >
<frankban> bac: the only way to dupe I know is deploying dokuwiki from the GUI.
<bac> frankban: how often did you see the failure?
<hazmat> interesting migration comparison story of backbone style to angular .. http://www.localytics.com/blog/2013/angularjs-at-localytics/
<rogpeppe> bac: in trunk you should not get that error because that error no longer exists...
<frankban> bac: IIRC, it always failed
<bac> rogpeppe: ok.
<benji> I am getting a connection refused error when connecting to the juju websocket; is this a known issue?
<bac> gary_poster: do we want to keep bug 1166153 around since we aren't using YUI 3.10 and it may be a bug in their code which is a pre-release version?
<_mup_> Bug #1166153: The env view slider does not work in YUI >= 3.10 when the thumb is used to zoom in/out  <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166153 >
<gary_poster> bac, how bout mark as Incomplete
<bac> gary_poster: but keep the card in the lane?
<gary_poster> bac no
<gary_poster> delete card
<bac> gary_poster: +1
<gary_poster> thank you for the gardening
<bac> ugh, if you destroy a service and deploy another juju-core doesn't re-use the existing machine but creates a new one.  rogpeppe did pyjuju work that way?  is there a plan to re-use machines?
<gary_poster> pyjuju reuses
<gary_poster> pretty sure
<rogpeppe> bac: reusing is bogus, i'm afraid
<rogpeppe> bac: because a service has a right to assume it's being started on a pristine machine
<bac> rogpeppe: yuck.
<rogpeppe> bac: well, in a pristine *environment* anyway
<rogpeppe> bac: when we implement containerisation, we'll be able to reuse machines
<gary_poster> containerisation will be the default deployment behavior then, is the plan?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yes
<gary_poster> cool
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: (probably)
<gary_poster> yeah, assuming it is stable enough etc :-)
<rogpeppe> bac: in the meantime, there's this in the offing: https://codereview.appspot.com/8520043/
<gary_poster> frankban https://codereview.appspot.com/8657043/ LGTM
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, thanks
<gary_poster> Makyo, could you please send a quick email to hazmat documenting what you think he can show off on the tablet? To re-re-reiterate, "pretty picture only" is completely fine, per re-re-reconfirmation yesterday from Robbie via Deryck
<Makyo> gary_poster, Sure.
<gary_poster> thank you
<hatch> morning
<rick_h_> hatch: once you grab a coffee I wanted to see if you could block out some time to chat url adjusting, dispatch, etc for subapp/app/etc. 
<hatch> sure thing....10mins/
<hatch> ?
<rick_h_> sure
<gary_poster> very small review request for small sandbox fix (card is in story A/review): https://codereview.appspot.com/8663043
<bac> gary_poster: i'll do the review but i don't find the card
<gary_poster> bac thank you. I sometimes have to reload? "Fix sandbox setconfig and speed up test"
<gary_poster> i stitle on board
<benji> I have to resize my root partition, it has reached capacity.  I'll (hopefully) be back soon.
<frankban> guihelp: could anyone confirm bug 1167967? thanks, if it's confirmed I will create a card
<_mup_> Bug #1167967: The GUI hangs when a service is destroyed from the service detail view <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167967 >
<frankban> (not related to juju-core)
<bac> frankban: yes, i see that problem on uistage
<frankban> bac: ok thanks
<bac> after destroy it tries to stay on the service view, an error pops up, and the main canvas still shows the service.  after reload the service is gone
<frankban> bac: I'll add this info to the bug. card created in High-Priority Maintenance
<Makyo> gary_poster, alright if I land the add relation touch branch?
<gary_poster> frankban, y
<gary_poster> sorry Makyo y
<Makyo> gary_poster, thanks
<gary_poster> bac thanks.  one more review of https://codereview.appspot.com/8663043/, anyone?
<gary_poster> It's so small!  so fast!
<Makyo> I'll take it.
<gary_poster> ty :-)
<benji> I now have more (unwanted) experience recovering from grub boot failures.
<hatch> anyone need any reviews?
<teknico> hatch, a little birdie (well, not that little actually ;-) ) told me you're a node.js expert and I have a few questions, how about a quick hangout when you have time?
<frankban> rogpeppe: I see juju failing to destroy some services, maybe those in an error state, but not sure. Is it a known issue? if not do you want to try to dupe?
<rogpeppe> frankban: what are the symptoms?
<frankban> rogpeppe: the service is still there after a "juju destroy-service" call
<rogpeppe> frankban: for how long?
<rogpeppe> frankban: does it remain forever?
<frankban> rogpeppe: it's about five minutes now. in the delta, I've seen a "change" entry but not a "remove" entry. everything works well (and fast) for other services.
<frankban> rogpeppe: the only difference is that the failing service (buildbot-master) is in an error state. could you try to dupe? just 1) bootstrap an env, 2) deploy buildbot-master, 3)wait till status says 'hook failed: "install" and 4) destroy buildbot-master
<rogpeppe> frankban: interesting
<rogpeppe> frankban: will try to dupe
<frankban> rogpeppe: btw, the error state could be a coincidence
<rogpeppe> frankban: maybe...
<teknico> bbiab
<hatch> teknico: lol...damn birds! I'm just eating some breakfast right now :) chat in 5?
<teknico> hatch, yes, five or so, back soon
<gary_poster> bcsaller, we need to deliver the charm for IS by tomorrow.  If you need additonal hands on task, please let me know.
<gary_poster> We can improve charm next week, but we need functionality tomorrow
<bcsaller> gary_poster: good info, I'll let you know at the meeting one way or the other
<gary_poster> cool thx bcsaller 
 * gary_poster takes ubuntu touch tablet to UPS.  biab
<teknico> back. hatch, when you're ready, no hurry
<hatch> sure now works
<hatch> guichat
<gary_poster> jujugui, like yesterday.please update kanban board to reflect reality in next few minutes.  I will review 3 or 4 minutes before call to try to expedite call
<hatch> gary_poster: can you fill us in on the canonistack stuff? The email didn't include any details :)
<gary_poster> hatch, oh, right!  I meant to advertise widely.  summary: canonistack is not meant to be reliable.  if you want something reliable, you have their blessing to look elsewhere.  deryck is verifying
<gary_poster> to make sure they say the same thing twice :-)
<gary_poster> but that's what they said
<gary_poster> so we can switch to ec2 or hp cloud
<hatch> well there is a difference between reliable and not even able to start....but ok :) lol
<rick_h_> yea, thought reliable was 'your instance can go away' not 'no instances for you ever'
<hatch> but if we can switch that's also good news
<gary_poster> rick_h_, hatch, heh, yeah, I said we could work with 95% reliable but not with <10% reliable :-)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> jeesh we could even work with 75% reliable :D
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2; reviewing kanban
<gary_poster> 3, that is
<rick_h_>  jovan2 luca__ you guys have a minute? 
<jovan2> hi rick_h: sure
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5fea451cd85e565fc97faa543c4f904f4c39dac0?authuser=0&hl=en jovan2 luca__ 
<bac> hatch: tomorrow's meeting i go to the roof!
<hatch> haha is the weather that nice there all the time?
<hatch> does anyone know of any two charms with multiple possible relationships?
<hatch> jujugui ^
<hatch> save me from having to write out a fake charm data
<Makyo> hatch, hadoop to itself.
<Makyo> 8 possible relations.
<hatch> nice
<frankban> hatch: mysql-mediawiki
<Makyo> Yeah, that too, should have a slave and a db.
<hatch> ooo I missed tests for peer relations
<hatch> thanks Makyo :)
<Makyo> hatch, well, this was one hadoop instance to another, but hey, bonus :)
<hatch> mysql and mediawiki don't have multiple possible requires=provides interfaces :(
<hatch> Makyo: can hadoop actually relate to itself? it doesn't share any of the same interface names in it's provides/requires
<hatch> it has namenode, ganglia, jobtracker vs secondarynamenode, datanode, tasktracker, mapred-namenode
<Makyo> hatch, I see 8 possible relations (well, four, but going both ways) on uistage
<hatch> *EXPLICIT* *EXPLICIT* *EXPLICIT* *EXPLICIT*
<hatch> so it relates on the interface type not the interface name :/
<hatch> ugh
<hatch> so now I'm totally confused - why are there multiple ways to specify the same interface?
<hatch> hadoop for example has secondarynamenode, datanode and mapred-namenode all pointing to dfs
<hatch> are each one handled by a different hook?
<hatch> for example serviceA:foo could relate to serviceB:bar if their interfaces are the same
<hatch> the name is irrelevant
<gary_poster> hatch, bcsaller is the one to talk to.  Everyone else will be guessing at least in part (at least I would be)
<bcsaller> hatch: the name of what you call the relationship in your charm determines what hook get called. Each relationship has its own hooks.
<hatch> ok so serviceA:bar could relate to serviceB:foo as long as their interfaces are the same
<hatch> even though they are named something totally different
<bcsaller> hatch: yes, its the interface that is important, not what the charm calls it locally. Sorry if that wasn't clear
<gary_poster> benji, your current work is, partly or completely, in juju core/go?
<benji> gary_poster: I think everything I need to do is constrained to the gui
<benji> (but I have to get juju to run to actually see it work)
<hatch> ctrl+a del
<gary_poster> cool thanks benji.  did you get help from rogpeppe?
<benji> gary_poster: we're in the middle of diagnosing now; he and mgz seem to have tracked it down, but it doesn't sound like a quick fix
<gary_poster> uh oh
<gary_poster> jujugui, heads up: AIUI, Tuesday is the last day to make any changes to Juju Core.  Hopefully we are set *now*, but if we are not, the sooner we discover a bug in Juju Core the better.
<rick_h_> jovan2: ping, is the font color for the "Recent activity" line in the charm token that orange color used in links?
<rick_h_> jovan2: it's blocked out as "(Charm activity info?)" and I wondered if that orange was part of noting it, or actual for the text
<jovan2> rick_h_: no it should not be orange
<rick_h_> jovan2: the reason I ask is that otherwise the recent activity blends into the description below
<rick_h_> jovan2: so I was trying to see how to seperate it visually
<jovan2> rick_h_: greg has done some work on the visual design today and hope to issue it to you tomorrow after review with Alehandra
<rick_h_> jovan2: ok, I'll leave it as is for now then. http://uploads.mitechie.com/lp/recent_activity_blends.png is what I mean for the record
<jovan2> rick_h_: yeah I see it's a problem but leave as is for now
<rick_h_> jovan2: k, thanks
<rick_h_> doh and he's gone
<hatch> AssertionError: expected 'No shared interfaces.' to equal 'No shared Interfaces.'
<hatch> umm
<hatch> anyone else see a difference there?
<hatch> oh
<hatch> nm
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> case matters ftw
<hatch> I swore I read that line 20 times and didn't see that hah
<hatch> it could also be that i'm "hate coding" right now because I'm sick of rewriting this relations code :D
<hatch> good news is that it gets better every time....well avoiding the fact that it was done to the wrong spec the first two times
<hatch> s/avoiding/ignoring
<hatch> :D
<rick_h_> hatch: got a second for a quick review? https://codereview.appspot.com/8561048/
<hatch> sure
<rick_h_> thanks
<hatch> donezo
<rick_h_> awesome, appreciate it ( jcsackett ^ )
<jcsackett> rick_h_: oh, thanks.
<benji> is anyone else seeing "[14:30:34.429] The connection to wss://ec2-72-44-32-91.compute-1.amazonaws.com:17070/ was interrupted while the page was loading. @ http://localhost:8888/juju-ui/assets/javascripts/reconnecting-websocket.js:80" when connecting to the go environment?
<Makyo> benji, I got that when I rebootstrapped, and had to go delete the certificates from FF, then re-accept them manually.
<benji> unfortunately, I have already gone through that procedure... no wait!  I have rebootstrapped, thanks Makyo
<Makyo> Hmm.  It appears that destroying a service while it's pending removes the service and unit(s), but not the machine(s).
<Makyo> And destroying a service that is stuck in pending or in error fails silently.
<Makyo> Not having any GUI-core communication issues, though.
<gary_poster> great Makyo.  please file those juju core bugs and maybe put them in our tracking?  Also, benji or Makyo, would be cool to see that rebootstrap thing in the blog notes, like Makyo's earlier helpful blog.
<gary_poster> review request: small changes, and would particularly like bcsaller to look because I touched the router. https://codereview.appspot.com/8680043
<bcsaller> gary_poster: reading it now
<gary_poster> thank you
<Makyo> I'll do the blog thing real quick, then bugs.
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<bac> any one up for a review of destroy_service addition to fakeness? https://codereview.appspot.com/8684043
 * bac -> dw
 * gary_poster will if he has time before dinner
<gary_poster> Makyo, you still around to review https://codereview.appspot.com/8680043/ by chance?  (hatch, I'd ask you, but I bet you are trying to get your branch wrapped up)
<hatch> I can do it
<Makyo> I'm around, too.
<hatch> ok you can do it
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> (bac I decided not to review yours till after you replied to Ben)
<gary_poster> ok thanks, hatch, Makyo :-)
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  thanks for the review bcsaller
#juju-gui 2013-04-12
<bcsaller> gary_poster: sorry that review resulted in such struggle 
<frankban> gary_poster: morning
<gary_poster> morning frankban.  Thank you for qa'ing and finding those two missing go.js implementations
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks for the review. re: the add_unit branch you just reviewed: the GUI requires juju-core AddServiceUnits to return the names of the newly created. Right now the API call just returns an error or nil. If rogpeppe agrees, I'd work on a branch for fixing that in juju-core
<gary_poster> frankban, ah! eek.  ok thank you.
<rogpeppe> frankban: sounds good.
<gary_poster> yay :-)
<frankban> gary_poster, rogpeppe: cool
<bac> jcsackett: is sinzui going to be around today?
<jcsackett> bac: i don't recall him saying anything about not being around.
<rick_h_> bac: yea, he'll be around in the next hour
<bac> thx
<gary_poster> frankban, to be clear, I was wrong about my first comment to the relation id review.  I have a few other comments that I think are legitimate but overall LGTM
<frankban> gary_poster: ack. And I like your solution (space in rel id) more than my current NaN check.
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> uh-oh: node.js has an update...
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so the question is if the legacy ppa is getting updated then :/
 * rick_h_ checks if we're still using the legacy ppa due to the broken dep
<frankban> gary_poster, rogpeppe: FYI, the authentication works great!
<gary_poster> frankban, yay :-)
<gary_poster> and thanks to rogpeppe!
 * frankban -> late lunch
<rogpeppe> frankban: good to hear, thanks!
<rogpeppe> frankban: BTW i found out the problem with your service not being destroyed
<teknico> rick_h_, we are, according to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/hooks/utils.py#L81
<rogpeppe> teknico: dave cheney said he'd fix it
<teknico> rick_h_, do you reckon we could move to the non-legacy ppa and use node 0.13.4 in charm on precise too?
<teknico> rick_h_, I'm trying to understand if we can use the same dep versions in the charm and in dev
<teknico> rogpeppe, he'd fix what exactly?
<rogpeppe> teknico: the fact that the package from the mongo PPA doesn't apt-install correctly under quantal
<rogpeppe> teknico: perhaps you're talking about something different though?
<teknico> rogpeppe, yeah, it's about the nodejs ppa actually :-)
<rogpeppe> teknico: ok, bad assumption...
<rick_h_> teknico: the issue hatch found was that a dep didn't work with the new mongo
<rick_h_> teknico: I'm not sure if he ever figured out which one
<teknico> rick_h_, wait, are we talking about nodejs, mongo, or both? :-)
<rick_h_> teknico: nodejs sorry 
<rick_h_> teknico: having too many convo's at once 
<teknico> ok :-)
<gary_poster> To Whom It May Concern: I'm starting bug 1168310.  However, there's a decent chance I won't be able to finish it, because I'm booked straight in meetings + lunch starting 11:30 or 12:00.  Hopefully somebody (bac, benji?) will be ready to take it from me by then, if I'm not done.
<bac> gary_poster: likely
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<benji> I hope so.
<benji> or Brad will
<gary_poster> hatch, I feel bad that your very impressive efforts on add_relation have proven to be such a bunch of rework. Let me know if you want to pair with someone or somehow have more access to resources.  Maybe you could let someone else work on remove_relation?
<teknico> gary_poster, time for a quick hangout? I need some more guidance
<gary_poster> sure teknico 
<gary_poster> teknico, guichat
<teknico> ok
<bac> gary_poster: what is the story with add_relation in fakebackend?  is it broken in trunk?
<gary_poster> bac partially implemented
<bac> or did hatch just land a fix?
<bac> gary_poster: it is blocking me from doing what bcsaller requested
<gary_poster> bac, on call will talk soon
<bac> ok
<bac> hatch: ping me when you're around
<gary_poster> bac hi, ready
<gary_poster> bac, IME it works when you add a relation to something that has multiple explicit relations
<gary_poster> like mediawiki -> mysql
<gary_poster> bac, you could work with that, I suspect, even though it might be annoying
<gary_poster> bac, or you could maybe build off off hatch's upcoming branch (wherever it is) if that makes it easier
<gary_poster> off of
<bac> gary_poster: i'm adding an explicit relationship, fetching one of the services and checking service.rels.  it is always []
<bac> i added this to the test for adding relationships and it fails:
<bac> +          var mysql = fakebackend.getService('mysql').result;
<bac> +          assert.lengthOf(mysql.rels, 1);
<bac> so i think it is busted
<gary_poster> bcsaller, possibly simplifying and cleaning assumption for your work, but ignore if it doesn't help deliver on time now: we could make a single PPA that had all of our charm's dependencies, and only have the charm install this.  Then, when people (like IS) want to see what they have to have available, they can look there.  Slightly nicer alternative that probably fits in nicely with what you are already doing: we ma
<gary_poster> intain specific PPAs for the specific use cases (base deploy with charmhelpers, deploy release, deploy from build, deploy against improv, deploy with sandbox) and then if someone like IS only is interested in a particular use case they can see exactly what they need, and our tests verify that our "documentation" (the specific PPAs) is accurate (because the charms use the PPAs and don't bust)
<gary_poster> bcsaller, talking through that made me think "don't bother bcsaller with this; we'll look at this later, and it will fit in nicely with what he is doing already."  So nm. :-)
<gary_poster> bac, I don't know details; maybe.  Maybe he didn't know he needed to keep that data structure up to date--he probably does not need it for the use cases he's explored so far.
<gary_poster> bac, you probably need to wait till he is around, but once he is, I would not be surprised if you ought to add maintaining that data structure
<gary_poster> assuming you need it
<hatch> bac: it's entirely possible that the version in trunk doesn't work as it's supposed to it was using the interface 'name' not the interface 'type' to relate on
<hatch> right now I'm trying to tie up the edge cases with the relationships on the (hopefully) final refactor
<gary_poster> hatch, did you even have a use case for keeping up the rels attribute on services--does your current code do that?
<frankban> rogpeppe: what's the problem with services now being destroyed?
<rogpeppe> frankban: if a unit is an error state, it can't be destroyed until the error is resolved (using juju resolved
<rogpeppe> )
<benji> is anyone able to deploy any service and get it into a non-pending state?
<frankban> rogpeppe: ah! this was handled differently in pyjuju, correct?
<rogpeppe> benji: yes, it worked for me against tip an hour ago or so
<rogpeppe> frankban: yes - myjuju was very slack about clean teardown
<rogpeppe> s/myjuju/pyjuju/
<benji> rogpeppe: thanks, I'll update and try again; which charm did you deploy?
<hatch> gary_poster: the only thing the add_relation code does outside of parsing the various types of data is add a relation into the this.db.relations object - they also need to be stored on each service?
<rogpeppe> benji: wordpress
<bac> hatch: or it could be getService is broken when it retrieves the relations
<gary_poster> benji fwiw it works fine against improv.  I'm assuming you are asking about juju core
<benji> rogpeppe: thanks (I assume you deployed it like so: "juju deploy wordpress")
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<rogpeppe> benji: yup
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> hatch, that's what I thought.  bac, hatch, guichat?
<hatch> sure
<frankban> gary_poster: please see Roger comments above. interesting different behavior of juju-core: it does not allow a service in a error state to be destroyed until the unit is resolved. maybe in the future the GUI should reflect this
<gary_poster> frankban, ah, ok, thanks
<benji> rogpeppe: another quick question: are there any known issues with constraints?  When I set a constraint with the API the RPC just hangs forever
<rogpeppe> benji: no AFAIK
<benji> k, thanks
<rogpeppe> benji: bug reports gratefully received
<rick_h_> sinzui: heads up bac was looking for you this morning. 
<benji> sure (I'll make sure it is not something I've done wrong first)
<rogpeppe> benji: particularly if they come with a reliable way to reproduce :-)
<benji> :)  yep, I have a script
<frankban> could anyone please review https://codereview.appspot.com/8706043 ?
<rick_h_> luca____: howdy, Huw landed the change log styling overnight so http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/fullscreen/precise/apache2-2 is an example. I wanetd to bring up if we should be truncating or adding some lines to help break up the commits. 
<rick_h_> luca____: http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/fullscreen/precise/ceph-2 is a better example with the longer commit message lines
<luca____> rick_h_: I see what your talking about
<luca____> rick_h_: we might have a solution for that, we have some visuals which greg is just about to complete.
<rick_h_> luca____: cool, adding a note in that running docs. Maybe even a simple weighting of the date would help
<rick_h_> luca____: cool, just noting/tracknig as I come across things and that is 'complete' on our end so feel free to edit/go after it
<luca____> rick_h_: yea, hopefully you can expect them within the hour
<rick_h_> luca____: very cool, look forward to it
<benji> frankban: looking
<frankban> benji: thanks
<frankban> benji: thank you, I'll add your tag to the card
<benji> frankban: I thought I already did...
<frankban> benji: sometimes it seems the board needs to be manually refreshed
<benji> yeah, it's not quite as rock-solid as one might like
<hatch> gary_poster bac it dropped me
<gary_poster> hatch, yeah, ok
<gary_poster> hatch, brad will make that one change to the creation
<hatch> alright
<gary_poster> he will not change the return argument of the call
<bac> yep
<gary_poster> so hatch you still need to fix the return arg
<hatch> gotcha
<gary_poster> (one way or another)
<gary_poster> hatch, if you want to pair on that, happy to.  lemme know.  bcsaller, when you get in please ping hatch and me so we can make sure we are clear on fakebackend addrelation goals
<bcsaller> gary_poster:, hatch: I'm kind of here if you have questions
<hatch> bcsaller: does the gui ever not send explicit interface names with the relations?
<hatch> I have never seen it send anything but serviceName:InterfaceName
 * hatch waves at Goodspud
<gary_poster> Whoa, Goodspud left Canonical and capitalized his name!
<Goodspud> Hey all.
<rick_h_> he's been king'd
<gary_poster> Hey :-)
<gary_poster> heh
<Goodspud> Thought I'd pop in and say hi 
<hatch> how's the vaca going?
<rick_h_> phew Goodspud, glad you're here. Let me get my list of questions for you to go through. :P
<hatch> lol
<Goodspud> Bwa ha ha 
<bac> hi Goodspud.  you traveling?
<Goodspud> Vacation is good. Mostly been relaxing. 
<bcsaller> hatch: the env view currently does map to endpoints :-/
<bcsaller> had to check the code
<Goodspud> I'm helping out a friend for a couple of days at an agency dealing with fashion brands 
<hatch> bcsaller: no more ambiguous terminology!!! :P
<Goodspud> While I'm surrounded by attractive women and get to look at models, I miss you guys 
<Makyo> More fun than Canonical? :)
<Goodspud> But back to holiday again next week 
<hatch> bcsaller: so it /always/ includes the serviceName:interfaceName ?
<rick_h_> jovan2: ping, question for you. In the sidebar the editorial is "new this month" and in the fullscreen it's "new or updated" 
<bcsaller> hatch: you can help verify that, but grep for add_relation and remove_relation does seem to be passing endpoints
<gary_poster> Goodspud, your sacrifices (attractive women, models, etc.) for the good of UX are admirable
<rick_h_> jovan2: it's come up we shold split new/updated and determine if we are only going to show new?
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 9.  please update kanban board now
 * hatch scowls at bcsaller....lol
<hatch> I guess the good news is I now know how relations work
<hatch> rofl
<bcsaller> hatch: sorry,  I knew it was a requirement of the proper backend, I didn't remember it being that much different code wise 
 * gary_poster removes himself from bug 1168310: he never had a chance to start it
<hatch> oh it's dramatically simpler code if I don't have to deal with the missing interfaceName
<hatch> it's alright
<hatch> while writing this i may have stumbled uppon the code to Inception so it wasn't all for naught
<hatch> :P
<jovan2> rick_h_: I think New is probably best - in the same sense as *recent* activity, i.e. the time can vary if we need it to.
<jovan2> Goodspud Hi!
<hatch> teknico: Node 0.10.4 was just released ( if you wanted to test the latest Node)
 * gary_poster looks at kanban. jujugui, call in 3
<teknico> hatch, thanks, but that's not what I'm doing atm :-)
<rick_h_> jovan2: so we're giong to run with showing 'new' charms that did not exist before in those spaces for now. Sound ok?
<Goodspud> jovan2 Hey dude 
<hatch> teknico: allllllllllrighty then! :)
<jovan2> rick_h_: sounds ok
<rick_h_> jovan2: awesome. Thanks
<gary_poster> Makyo, starting without you (everybody's here)
<benji> bcsaller and rick_h_: re. leading asteriskes in vim comments: give ":set formatoptions-=r" a shot 
<rick_h_> benji: trying
<rick_h_> benji: k, works. Indent doesn't fall right but can work on that seperate
<rick_h_> and getting it local to juju-gui
<benji> cool (yeah, I noticed the indent thing, but like you, figured we could fix that too)
<benji> yep
<rick_h_> benji: what are you using out of curiousity?
<benji> using for... what?
<rick_h_> editor
<benji> oh, vim, vim, and more vim
<Makyo> Alright, running to the coffee shop.  Hoping the dogs are tired enough to just sleep for the next few hours.
<rick_h_> ah ok, so it's more a style preference then vs a function/easy thing ?
<bac> hatch: if you can review this real quick i can land it before lunch.  https://codereview.appspot.com/8713043
<benji> I actually really like the asterisks for aesthetic reasons, but I just barely like the non-asterisk version a bit better because the indentation is saner, specifically continuation lines (with stars you end up with one oddity or another indenting continuation lines)
<rick_h_> benji: ok. just curious. I've never run across the *-less way and was interested in how it came to be.
<rick_h_> benji: but thanks for poining out format options. Looks like lots of goodies in there from the dosc. 
<benji> I hope one day to be a full-time vim consultant.  Could there be a better life?
<rick_h_> benji: heh, when I was doing screencasts I got asked to do a class. Almost was interested
<rick_h_> benji: but then I decided how I work isn't going to be for everyone. :)
<rick_h_> as demonstrated here. 
<rick_h_> benji: do you think there'd be approval to work out a file in tree like this? http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=441
<benji> rick_h_: there might be; it's nice that using it would be opt-in
<benji> depending on how you use vim, there might be an easier way.  Do you generaly start vim in the project directory and then use that one instance for the duration of a work session?
<rick_h_> benji: right, just trying to work out to follow along nicely as this method doesn't mesh with the rest of the projects worked on and need some way to trigger/conditional trigger it for the gui
<rick_h_> benji: yea, I tend to workit to a project dir and gvim from there. Why I was trying to fnid some sort of local vimrc override I can stick in that dir
<benji> rick_h_: in that case you can inspect the pwd or the existancce of a particular key file in your .vimrc and make settings accordingly
<bac> benji: would you have a moment to look at https://codereview.appspot.com/8713043/
<benji> bac: sure
<rick_h_> benji: yea, I'll look into that. I'd rather not have projects in the vimrc as it's shared/global everywhere, but that's better for sure. 
<bac> benji: it'll be quicker than reformatting a single yuidoc block
<benji> bac: is the card for that branch "fix fakebackend addRelation"?
<bac> sí
<teknico> gary_poster, hatch, possibly others, have a look when you get a chance: https://codereview.appspot.com/8714043
<bac> thanks benji
<benji> my pleasure
<gary_poster> teknico, we are still talking but you know addRelation code in Go...could you join us in guichat?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, is it true that addRelation will return endpoints in a normalized order, which we think is [providing service, requiring service]?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yes, normalised. will just check the order.
<gary_poster> thank you
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: requirer first
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, ok cool thank you
<frankban> rogpeppe: the branch making AddServiceUnits return unit names is up for review: https://codereview.appspot.com/8716043 . could you please take a look at that?
<rogpeppe> frankban: currently in the midst of another review. will look after that.
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool, ty
<hatch> bcsaller: can you plz check in the python add relation code and let me know where it's returning the relation endpoints? I need to find out the order [provides, requires] or [requires, provides]
<rick_h_> jovan2: ping, looking ast slide 9 what's "text wraps at 3rd column" ?
<jovan2> rick_h_: the screen is divided in to 4 columns, the panel on the left is one column wide.
<rick_h_> jovan2: ah, so the opened charm details fills the full screen then vs the 1/2. Sorry missed that in looking at it
<jovan2> rick_h_: yes that's right
<jovan2> rick_h_: but  the text does not go all the way across. Charm details takes up 3 columns in total now. The text only takes up 2 columns.
<rick_h_> jovan2: right, understand now. Thanks
<benji> frankban: do you (or anyone else) know if service constraints got added to a watcher?
<frankban> benji: it seems so, in ServiceInfo
<benji> thanks!  (it seems it is not being updated in the model, I'll take a look)
<teknico> benji, do you know how to remove the control buckets via the aws console?
<frankban> benji: you mean, in the GUI model? if so, that's correct, it's not handled at all. there should be an XXX
<benji> teknico: go to http://console.aws.amazon.com/, click on S3, go into the bucket and remove all its contents (it won't let you remove a non-empty bucket) then go back to the top list and then remove the bucket itself
<benji> frankban: right
<teknico> benji, oh, S3! I was looking at EC2 :-) thanks
<benji> my pleasure
<teknico> benji, does juju create the control bucket, or do I need to create it manually? (I think you recently dealt with these matters, if not feel free to buzz me off :-) )
<benji> teknico: :)  yeah, it will create it
<teknico> gary_poster, I'm not being able to test the charm with my branch, and time is running out
<teknico> gary_poster, if you or hatch or anyone could try, it would be great
<gary_poster> teknico, on call, sorry
<teknico> ok
<gary_poster> teknico email handoff
<teknico> will do
<hatch> node 0.10.4 is now in the chris-lea ppa fyi
<rogpeppe> frankban: enormous review finished. i'll have a look at yours now!
<frankban> rogpeppe: thanks
<hatch> bcsaller: are you around? Just wonderinf about the endpoint ordering in python
<bac> bcsaller: i made the changes you requested to my destroy_service branch:  https://codereview.appspot.com/8684043 .  please have a look when you have a moment
<bcsaller> bac: I'll review it.
<bcsaller> hatch: whats the question?
<hatch> bcsaller: can you plz check in the python add relation code and let me know where it's returning the relation endpoints? I need to find out the order [provides, requires] or [requires, provides]
<bcsaller> hatch: it shouldn't matter 
<hatch> in the go side it's being returned as [requires, provides] and it matters for the arrows which will be coming
<hatch> the 'relationship arrows'
<bcsaller> hatch: you still have to look at the role to draw arrows, but those arrows are meaningless in practice
<bcsaller> they might model application data flow but don't mean anything to the orchestration layer
<bcsaller> and thus bad UI :)
<hatch> the role isn't used right now
<hatch> it's hard coded in the UI
<bcsaller> because we don't use it for anything, but if we wanted to use it for something like that ordering is less explicit than role, don't you think?
<hatch> but the go always returns in the format [requires, provides]
<hatch> so right now (for fakebackend) I need to know if the python does the same, or if it's reversed, or doesn't care
<bcsaller> hatch: I'll peek, but I don't think we have a hard rule for that, at best it was a convention
<rogpeppe> frankban: reviewed
<hatch> alright thanks, I tried to follow it but my pyfoo is weak :)
<hatch> I got lost lol
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool, I'll make the changes on monday, have a great weekend
<rogpeppe> frankban: and you
<bcsaller> hatch: I read through, I don't see any such convention
<hatch> ok so it is just returning whatever it's passed
<hatch> that's what I thought but wasn't sure
<hatch> in that case I'll implement the go order
<hatch> thanks!
<Makyo> Alright, heading back home
<Makyo> Fingers crossed for good dogs.
<gary_poster> review requiest for Makyo's branch: https://codereview.appspot.com/8721043/
<gary_poster> request
<hatch> gary_poster: I'll take one
<gary_poster> ty
<gary_poster> hatch, hopefully half hour
<hatch> sure np, the roofers are coming in 2h so I'll need to step out for about 15min then but other than that I'm open
<hatch> review done, tag added
<benji> here's a wierd one: has anyone had a (juju gui) test fail and then the expected/actual output shows no differences?
<rick_h_> benji: usually I find those with &nbsp rendering issues
<benji> rick_h_: I'm running the tests from the command line so I'm not sure that applies
<rick_h_> benji: yea, I only saw it due to looking at the sources of the two strings in teh browser
<rick_h_> when yuo dump that to the cli you don't see the html there
<BradCrittenden> bcsaller: thanks for the review.  i figured out why the tests were passing despite the name change.
<bcsaller> bac: thanks for checking that 
<bac> Makyo: i'm reviewing your branch.  would you have time to do a second review on mine?
<Makyo> bac, sure.
<bac> in a quid pro quo sort of way.  :)
<bac> Makyo: done
<bac> Makyo: i'm pushing the envelope on the comment style wars
<Makyo> bac, Hahaha, I say the body of thecomments should be python style.
<hatch> I like pythons """ """ that's pretty cool
<hatch> but #'s are ugly :P
<hatch> in js you could do /** \n # */ :P
<hatch> rofl I just looked at our npm-shrinkwrap.json and it's over 1000 lns
<Makyo> bac, yuidoc is fine with no @return if it's undefined.
<hatch> yeah js fn's return undefined by default
<Makyo> hatch, Yeah, this was more whether or not yuidoc-lint would be okay with a missing @return
<hatch> ohh gotcha :)
<hatch> has anyone else noticed that the linter doesn't complain about unused vars?
<hatch> do we have that turned off?
<bac> cool, thanks for checking Makyo.
<rick_h_> hatch: got a sec?
<hatch> sure
<hatch> guichat?
<rick_h_> yes please
<rick_h_> hatch: http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/files/app_js_app-base.js.html#l988
<hatch> wha'ts up?
<rick_h_> hatch: comments on there. Each time the `activeView` is set via `showView()`, the previous view will be removed from this node,
<hatch> Ohhhhhhhhhhh
<hatch> right
<hatch> I didn't even think of that
<hatch> the details view needs to be rendered
<rick_h_> so changing charmDetails to never do a showView and just render manually
<hatch> manually, not via showview
<rick_h_> since it always goes 'with' another view
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> :)
<bac> Makyo: i think you have a good point about the machines/units.  i'll see that those are removed.  thanks.
<gary_poster> benji, if you get fast turnaround on reviews, will you land, or should we just wait till Monday?
<benji> gary_poster: I'll land it if reviews go well
<gary_poster> ok, on it
<hatch> gary_poster: I THINK that the gui bug is caused by deploy...the add_relation code isn't called at the point the relation is created when it throws the error
<hatch> does that sound possible?
<gary_poster> hatch, trying to put context back in my head...
<hatch> I should check trunk out first before jumping to conclusions i guess
<hatch> oop roofers brb
<gary_poster> hatch, no, I don't know what you are talking about. :-) What are you talking about? There was a bug when I tried to view a unit that had a sandbox relation, but that doesn't sound like what you are talking about
<hatch> alright couple minutes and I'll try and repro on trunk
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> bcsaller, I'll send a note to IS that charm will be ready Monday unless you tell me otherwise
 * Makyo dogwalk
<benji> I'm going to step away for a minute.  I'll check on the branch when I get back.
<hatch> back
<gary_poster> ok benji
<gary_poster> benji LGTM
<gary_poster> https://codereview.appspot.com/8728043/
<gary_poster> ^^ needs one more review
<hatch> I should have known that once the roofers got here there would be no chance the dogs would be quiet lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> ok with trunk I get a different error than I do in my branch
<gary_poster> hatch do you need help?I need to go soon
<hatch> umm I should be able to track it back
<gary_poster> ok cool hatch
<gary_poster> might be back later to try and help teknico
<hatch> I just need to figure out why the sandbox has the service endpoints in a differnt format
<hatch> I don't know what I would do without the callstack section of chrome heh
<benji> hatch: I saw the endpoint format change recently, maybe the sandbox is out-dated
<gary_poster> the format sent over python is the same
<gary_poster> the format that was sent to python.js env changed
<gary_poster> but the output is the same (and that's what we care about here)
<hatch> I need more stacktrace
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, recent CI failure was on IE in BrowserCharm test: tracks recent commits in the last 30 days.  expected 1 to equal 3
<gary_poster> I'm trying it on local IE now
<gary_poster> rick_h_, it fails in chrome actually
<gary_poster> trunks tests are broken
<gary_poster> yay CI
<hatch> yay CI
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ok, will check it out
<rick_h_> oh hmm, fails in chrome too?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, passes in IE oO
<hatch> ok somehow the data is being munged from the `this.get('client').receive(data)` to when it's being used after the relation
<gary_poster> locally
<hatch> sooooo confused
<gary_poster> rick_h_, -r-10 still shows error...weird
<gary_poster> -r-15 does...
<gary_poster> -r-25 doesn't have test at all
<gary_poster> neither does -20 or -18
<gary_poster> exists and fails in -16
<gary_poster> introduced in -17, and fails.
<gary_poster> trying make clean-all
<gary_poster> nope, still fails
<gary_poster> will clear browser cache
<gary_poster> nope, still fails
<gary_poster> rick_h_, can you dupe?  This seems pretty weird from the outside--IE passing, chrome failing, and failing since the test was introduced, even with make clean-all and clearing browser cache
<gary_poster> if you can dupe I won't worry about it
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sorry, in the kitchen making dinner awtm. I can try to dupe later today after the boy goes to bed
<gary_poster> rick_h_, no worries
<Makyo> gary_poster, duped.
<gary_poster> Thanks Makyo 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, the recent_commit_count valueFn is being called on instantiation, rather than after the commits are modified.  Also the test data is a bit off AFAICT. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702985/ fixes it for me, but maybe changing the valueFn to a getter is bad.
<gary_poster> (The munged dates from the test were all in February, so they were not included in the value)
<hatch> gary_poster: we need a sample.json equiv for the sandbox :)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: that's strange on both accounts. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ok, I'll look at the stuff there in just a second. I wonder why it passed at all if there's really strange logic/loading stuff like that. 
<hatch> async sucks....lets redo this whole thing in PHP
<rick_h_> I had thought the '' around the field would make it lazy so it wouldn't load on instantation
<gary_poster> rick_h_, it was a timebomb I think.  test data is old
<gary_poster> hatch, aieee!
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> gary_poster: right, but thought the date adjustments got away from that but just realize it only set the 'day' part of the date
<gary_poster> exactly
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so yea, my munging was done wrong
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> what about valueFn vs getter?
<gary_poster> And do you want me to land this as is?
<gary_poster> Or you can shoot me a mail later
<gary_poster> and do family things now :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so I tried to do it as a lazy loaded valueFn since it only needs to get calc'd once
<gary_poster> yeah I figured
<rick_h_> if it's a getter, it'll redo the math each time, which isn't horrible, but one more thing
<gary_poster> but didn't work even when I explicitly provided the lazyAdd
<gary_poster> you could cache it I suppose, but it does sound like a yui issue on the face of it
<rick_h_> yea, but I wonder if that's just due to my date edits vs the value itself
<rick_h_> if the date edits in the test are 'correct' I wonder if it works
<gary_poster> but why would it be calculated at instatiation time?
<gary_poster> It doesn't rick_h_ 
<hatch> boo yeah, GUI relations appear to be working properly
<gary_poster> I mean, I tried my date changes, ples valueFn
<gary_poster> awesome hatch
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hmm, ok. Then yea, a getter that works > *
<rick_h_> gary_poster: can you push your branch up and I"ll pull it down and finish landing something up here. I'm heading back to the office as soon as I put the boy at the dinner table
<rick_h_> just link me the branch to pull down. Thanks for looking through it. Sorry you got stuck dealing with it. 
<Makyo> Gah, second time mysql has failed to deploy all the way with core.
<gary_poster> cool sounds good rick_h_ .  lp:~gary/juju-gui/testfixis branch.  Will send email too
<gary_poster> lp:~gary/juju-gui/testfix
<hatch> test cleanup and then I can land this damn thing
<hatch> finally....
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> yay hatch!
<hatch> land being propose of course :)
<gary_poster> hatch I will try to check in later if you want, but if you want to leave review till Monday sounds good to me too :-)
<gary_poster> either way
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ah, it's because I pass in an object of data 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: and it has to resolve if it should use the valueFn, the value passed in
<rick_h_> so it hits in on init
<rick_h_> hmm, actually no. Since I renamed it, no field in the json object matches. Oh well :/
<hatch> ugh linter
 * hatch shakes the linter
<hatch> gary_poster: rick_h_ I just ran through my tests and got the mentioned browsercharm test failure
<rick_h_> hatch: merge trunk
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> ok great! I wasn't sure if you had done that yet
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> yea, replied to gary's email but does't look like it's made the rounds yet. 
<hatch> well thanks for sticking around to fix!
<rick_h_> just got it up. now to go eat my diner for a little bit
<hatch> :)
<hatch> having the fake charmstore pulling in json data via io is really slowing down the tests on my machine
<hatch> sometimes causing the tests to fail all together
<gary_poster> really! wow.  they are pretty fast for me
<gary_poster> I suppose we could cache the files?
<rick_h_> hatch: what's your address. an ssd is on the way
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> well they are fast here too but sometimes they hang
<hatch> haha I do have an SSD :)
<rick_h_> yea, maybe we need a json registry to read them all in and then pull them in as needed for requests
<hatch> yeah that's a good idea
<Makyo> Working on a hunch here, but I think adding a relation to a service (or at least mysql) before it'
<Makyo> Before it's 'started', causes it to get stuck in pending.
<Makyo> Can't resolve units, can't destroy service, have to destroy environment, or machines from console.
<Makyo> Other than that, GUI's checking out against core.
<hatch> kewl
#juju-gui 2013-04-13
<rick_h_> hatch: man, I'm getting things working but requiring a lot of moving of code around. 
<rick_h_> hatch: might need to ask a favor to help me get reviewed a giant diff through as there's no way to do this in 800 lines
<hatch> hmm I didn't think it was going to be THAT much work
<hatch> but yeah I can definitely help review :)
<rick_h_> heh, well so far I've created two new views, templates, and removed a ton of code
<hatch> removed code.....awwwww yeahhhhhh
<rick_h_> and since sidebar and fullscreen shared code I can't change one without needing to update the other to match
<rick_h_> but I do like how things are getting simpler
<rick_h_> 60 line sidebar Y.View with comments :)
<hatch> egggcelent - so now that you have put in all of this work, do you think that this was the right approach?
<hatch> :D
<rick_h_> yea, there's still a couple of hacky things to work out at the subapp level
<rick_h_> I'm not a fan how you can only showView() one and not the others because there's these 'routes' that don't work like normal routes
<rick_h_> but at least the fugly is contained
<hatch> yeah that's been on the drawing board for a while - being able to define multiple containers and then showview into those containers under a single app
<rick_h_> not done yet and only working on sidebar 877 lines (+373/-280) 8 files modified
<hatch> haha - is it possible to break it up into logical components to make the review a bit easier?
<rick_h_> I'll do my best but it's kind of a house of cards to rework how dispatch through the views worked
<hatch> yeah I understand :)
<hatch> it's ok - but now I have to run for supper
<hatch> have a good night
<rick_h_> party on
 * gary_poster sees new review but needs to stop tonight.  Might try to sneak in review tomorrow but mostly will be weekending.  have a great weekend everybodt
<gary_poster> y
<Makyo> You too
 * Makyo out too, owes James dinner.
#juju-gui 2014-04-07
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<rick_h_> frankban: do you still need a review? If so can you shoot me the link and I'll look.
<frankban> rick_h_: thank you! https://codereview.appspot.com/84630043
<rick_h_> thanks for the link
 * frankban lunches
<hazmat> what's the status of icons and local charms?
<rick_h_> hazmat: on the board for this week hopefully
<rick_h_> hazmat: got delayed due to juju 1.18 changes messing with quickstart a bit
<hazmat> rick_h_, i need to discuss that a bit more.. we're using local charms for a demo.. afaicr.. gui was still fetching icons from the store based on what the store told it, but apis where put in place to fetch from state server?
<hazmat> er. demo this week
<hazmat> er. apis on the state server where put in place to fetch/return files from a charm.. 
<rick_h_> hazmat: yep, that's the work we've got to do to hook to those
<rick_h_> hazmat: free if you want to chat now
<rick_h_> hazmat: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/weekly-gui
<rick_h_> or https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/weekly-gui?authuser=1 for the second account business if you need
<hatch> morning all
<rick_h_> morning hazmat 
<rick_h_> err hatch
<rick_h_> damn tab complete
<hatch> haha - I'm so close to finishing this darn url parser 
<hatch> man we have a lot of urls
<rick_h_> hatch: very cool
<hatch> http://www.regexr.com/ it's like regex pal but "modern" :)
<hazmat> rick_h_, grabbing coffee, 1m
<rick_h_> hazmat: rgr
<hatch> rick_h_ I can't seem to boot ubuntu with an external monitor plugged in - have you tried that with yours yet?
<rick_h_> nope
<rick_h_> my only monitor is my 4k on the desktop 
<rick_h_> so no spares around
<hatch> ahh ok - it just kernel panics so I'll have to do some digging
<hatch> one of these days I'll get it working hah
<hatch> usually I wait a few months before trying out a new version, this is very out of character :)
<hatch> jujugui lf two reviews on the url request to state parser https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/225 plz and thanks (no qa)
<rick_h_> hatch: will look in a bit
<hatch> it's *snif* beautiful 
<rick_h_> frankban: are you looking for reviews? kadams54 or bac  might be able to help?
<kadams54> hatch: taking a look
<hatch> thanks
<frankban> rick_h_, guihelp: yes, I need one review for https://codereview.appspot.com/84520047 (quickstart). thanks!
<rick_h_> frankban: heads up, after quickstart we've got a important thing to try to get local charm icons for this week. Will bring it up on call today
<bac> frankban: i'll look
<frankban> rick_h_: ack
<hatch> I can look
<frankban> bac: thank you!
<hatch> oh
<hatch> too slow :)
<hazmat> what does token mean?
<rick_h_> hazmat: it's the widget used in the browser
<hatch> rick_h_ kadams54 I'm purposefully leaving out reviewer comments because I wrote it to try and be as easy to read as possible - let me know if I failed in that :)
<rick_h_> for search completion suggestions, sidebar, etc
<hazmat> rick_h_, ic.. not to be confused with auth token etc
<rick_h_> hazmat: correct
<hazmat> rick_h_, thanks
<hazmat> rick_h_, iotw a viewlet by another name/impl ?
<rick_h_> hazmat: sure
<rick_h_> hazmat: it's pre the viewlet work and the charm tokens were done as YUI widgets. so it was a non 'widget' word
<hazmat> gadget is open ;-)
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> go go gui gadget!
<hatch> "gadget all the things!"
<frankban> jujugui: during the weekend I had some fun writing a little juju plugin which allows deploying charms hosted on github. Maybe it can be useful for someone: https://github.com/frankban/juju-git-deploy
<hazmat> frankban, hatch i saw that one..
<rick_h_> frankban: sweet
<kadams54> nice
<hazmat> frankban, very nice ++ 
<hazmat> was trolling pypi looking for juju this morning and came across it
<hazmat> s/trolling/trawling
<hatch> frankban awesome! 
<hatch> hazmat oh c'mon you were trolling it :P
<frankban> hazmat: yeah, uploaded this morning, I wanted to hack something with python3
 * kadams54 tries to imagine what trolling pypi would look like
<frankban> hatch: thanks, I used your ghost charm for examples
<hatch> kadams54 someone uploaded a bunch of null packages to npm as barack_obama ..... that's trolling...I think? lol
<kadams54> lol
<kadams54> Yeah, that qualifies
<hatch> frankban I hope it was good enough quality :)
<frankban> hatch: it deploys... good enough ;-)
<hatch> lol
<hatch> If I could just figure out haproxy I could get it back in for review
<hatch> I can't seem to get haproxy to proxy anything ( even wordpress ) so I'm guessing I'm doing something wrong
<kadams54> hatch: that's a lot of code. What's going to be replaced?
<kadams54> loadRequest…
<hatch> kadams54 yeah loadRequest and anything loadRequest calls
<rick_h_> chunks of routeView
<rick_h_> lots of browser.js stuff
<hatch> that too
<hatch> yeah
<kadams54> Filter?
<hatch> filter doesn't technically exist right now
<hatch> it's old code there
<rick_h_> ?
<hatch> we don't filter anything anymore
<kadams54> this.filter.update(query) <- line 261 in loadRequest
<rick_h_> k, will look into it. Thought we still needed it
<hatch> ohh I thought that we didn't use this because we only used search now
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10, kanban please
<rick_h_> hatch: it's used in search still
<hatch> you can't select by series and whatnot any longer
<kadams54> So is state.js taking on functionality that had previously existed in browser.js?
<rick_h_> kadams54: yes
<rick_h_> kadams54: well, the plan is it'll exist in state.js and statecontroller (not there yet) soon
<kadams54> All of the new functionality seems like a good for state.js, so I approve :-)
<hatch> yay!
<hatch> rick_h_ kadams54  I was pretty sure that the only line in use in filter was `this.set('text', data.text);`
<kadams54> Still not sure we need a state manager… I started down that route but decided it was overkill
<frankban> bac: thanks for the review. +0 == <shrug>, correct? ;-)
<hatch> after the call we can chat and you can educate me on this filter class
<hatch> maybe I missed the functionality somewhere
<hatch> kadams54 entirely possible....the functionality is still required, just weather it's required in a capacity that requires a whole new class :)
<hatch> whether even 
<kadams54> ;-)
<hatch> good afternoon luca__ 
<luca__> good morning hatch 
<hatch> we need to invent some cross-timezone greating 
<hatch> greeting
<hatch> bleh I can't type
<kadams54> Good day to you, fine [sir/madam].
<hatch> old-english has to have something that would sound awesome
<luca__> Good post-pre noon
<hatch> haha that's not very old-englishy
<hatch> kadams54 is so far winning
<kadams54> A merry Greenwich morning!
<luca__> rofl
<luca__> old english isn’t my forte
<hatch> what? Isn't everyone in England fluent in old english?
<hatch> just like all Canadians live in igloos 
<kadams54> It's just English, only all olde timey, right?
<luca__> hmmm, don’t think so
<hatch> english is a melting pot of other languages that's why it's such a mess lol
<kadams54> My wife was a Chaucer nut, so I had some exposure Middle English.
<luca__> though its the best language melting point
<hatch> clearly - it's winning, that must mean it's the best
<hatch> right? right?
<hatch> ...
<luca__> I think Mandarin is winning
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1
<hatch> luca__ but outside of their borders too? 
<luca__> hatch: think so, and then it’s spanish
<rick_h_> kadams54: standup please
<hatch> hmm, it sounds to me like I'm grossly misinformed
<hatch> which woudln't be the first time
<kadams54> tech diificulties, one moment
<kadams54>  *sigh*
<kadams54> "It's taking too long to connect you to this video call. Try again in a few minutes."
<hatch> I'll review/qa huws branch 
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks
<hatch> ohh rick_h_ did you want to educate me on the filter stuff?
<rick_h_> hatch: let's plan that for later in the day? I want to go through the branch before my call at noon
<hatch> yeah sure np
<rick_h_> hatch: and I've got to review myself. I remember kadams54 and I talking about it and there was something there 
<rick_h_> but hazy memory atm
<hatch> ok sure - take a peek at it when you get a chance, I'm pretty sure it's not being used anymore with the exception of that one line
 * frankban bbiab
<rick_h_> hatch: comments added, have one big note I'd like to chat on
<hatch> ok looking
<rick_h_> hatch: setup a link when you're ready. Would like to chat pre-call in 30. That's a 2hr call so will be afk for a bit
<hatch> yep almost done replying
<hatch> rick_h_ replied, generating hangout 
<hatch> rick_h_ https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjkvbtggmqe4fcb1apod8cs?authuser=1&hl=en
 * hatch puts thinking cap on
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry to throw wrenches, duck harder lol
<hatch> haha - no this is good, we definitely need the state to be coordinated by UI 'section'
<rick_h_> hatch: but <3 the well thought out series of urls/parsing/etc. Exactly what we need
<hatch> I am thinking of a way to parse it and allow for expansion/modification easier 
<rick_h_> know that was a pita to go through but it'll save so much time later
<hatch> great
<rick_h_> should actually have jcastro look at it and go "here's your new urls" :P
<jcastro> hatch, show me!
<hatch> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/225/files#diff-2a3133ac229f3cbcee63940b2d270c50R300
<hatch> 100 lines of supported urls lol
<hatch> will chrome stream .ogg files by default? I'm trying to test before it's up but the file 'could not be found'
<Makyo> hatch,  I don't think icecast is up yet
<hatch> any idea if chrome will stream .ogg?
<Makyo> It will
<hatch> ok cool
<Makyo> There it goes.
<hatch> I just didn't want to be scrambling to find a plugin heh
<hatch> oh there we go
<hatch> elevator music
<hatch> cool
<hatch> I feel like I'm in a uk sitcom
<Makyo> Haha
<hatch> oh billy go grab my trunk from the boot
<hatch> haha, that's all I got
<Makyo> You're weird. :)
<hatch> truth!
<Makyo> This coffee shop is playing country - it's a weird mix.
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> jujugui remember this call is internal and keep any notes/discussion in internal irc
 * rick_h_ puts away paranoid boss hat
<hatch> :)
<hatch> rick_h_ I think I figured out a good way to do this state thing - I'll throw it together after this call
<bac> so don't mention the facebook buyout offer?
<rick_h_> hatch: cool
<hatch> lol - that was such a poorly executed april fools joke
<rick_h_> ok, 2hr call ended
<rick_h_> well cancelled
<rick_h_> so yay me
<hatch> rick_h_ before implementing I wrote a proposition in the PR, check it out when you can
<rick_h_> hatch: will load it up
 * Makyo runs back home real quick.  Back on there.
<rick_h_> hatch: replied
<rick_h_> kadams54: appreciate your feedback based on your state understanding as well please
<hatch> thanks - I'm trying to think/read/listen at the same time heh
<hatch> brain isn't built for three tasks 
<rick_h_> hatch: understand, same here
<hatch> ok call done, now back to single tasking
<hatch> rick_h_ I'm going to keep replying in the PR so that others can get in on the convo/stay up to date on it...ok?
<hatch> it's kind of an important architecture part of the app
<rick_h_> hatch: I suppose, but let's not go an hour typing what we can talk in 10
<hatch> haha for sure
<rick_h_> hatch: what I'm looking for is the example realistic use case that requires the dual state purpose
<hatch> sure
<hatch> typing also helps to think things through before hitting send
<hatch> :_
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> rgr
<hatch> rick_h_ ok replied, after you read through that if you want to chat on it fire me a link
<rick_h_> reading
<hatch> I think I prefer typing then discussing....helps flesh out ideas before trying to stumble through them in a call first :)
<rick_h_> hatch: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjlm8eiil44q1btqpkg163o?hl=en
<rick_h_> kadams54: ^ if you'd like to join
<rick_h_> or anyone else
<rick_h_> jujugui if anyone has any questions from that call today let me know and happy to see if I can answer or get answers. 
<bac> jujugui: i'm going to be starting late due to dr appt tomorrow.
<rick_h_> bac: rgr, thanks for the heads up
<hatch> Makyo have you had any luck getting the tests to pass in vagrant?
<hatch> I haven't...
 * hatch crys
<Makyo> hatch, not even in test-server?
<hatch> Makyo yeah test-server works, but it's over 4x slower :)
<hatch> "ain't no body got time for that"
<Makyo> It's not THAT bad, yeesh.
<Makyo> At least, not for me.
<Makyo> Also, xchat's broken for me, sorry if I don't see replies right away.
<hatch> oh yeah it's about 20s in test-debug, and in the browser it's ~100s
<hatch> so I guess that's 5x heh
<Makyo> Hasty, hasty :)
 * rick_h_ runs off to get boy from day care. Have a good evening all
<hatch> lata
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> rick_h_ I ran into a slight glitch with this new object, ping whenever you get a chance
<hatch> we actually have three sections, sidebar (sectionA), machineView(sectionC), and charm details(sectionB)
<hatch> ^ kadams54 
<hatch> unless the charm details is in section C
<hatch> I'd create the new section...but I'm not sure if there are any new designs which have the charm details go into the machine view area
<kadams54> Sorry, context switching is hard… we're talking about sections (substrings) of the URL, right? Not sections (panes) within the UI?
<kadams54> Also, I haven't seen any designs that incorporate pulling details up in machine view… FWIW.
<hatch> sections in the UI
<hatch> ok then in that case we 'need' three sections
 * hatch puts foots down
<hatch> I guess when rick_h_  returns he can tell me to undo it all lol
<kadams54> From what I've heard, details would be in the sidebar?
<hatch> when you look at all of the information in the charm details pane, don't you think that would be hard to make legible in the sidebar?
<hatch> especially considering bundle examples
<hatch> well really it's pretty trivial to change in my code, just a pita to change 100 url results in the test
<kadams54> Ah, yeah… some of my conversations two weeks ago with Rick are starting to come back
<kadams54> We talked about three sections: sidebar, content, and canvas
<kadams54> Well, maybe canvas was default content
<kadams54> So then it would just be two
<hatch> then the charm details would go over the canvas, like the machine view?
<kadams54> So details would display in the content section
<kadams54> Content section would display these: canvas, machineView, details
<hatch> ok our current UI requires three states though
<kadams54> Sidebar would display these: search/browse, inspector, ...?
<hatch> I doubt he would have had that UI change also done by vegas
<kadams54> Not sure what you mean by three states
<hatch> sidebar: search/browse/inspector
<hatch> details: charm details
<hatch> content: canvas/machineview/networkview
<kadams54> I'm not following why details can't be just another type of content
<hatch> the state needs to be organized by UI blocks so that we can parse this state to generate urls
<hatch> so each block that can be rendered at the same time needs it's own 'section' in the state object
<hatch> so since search, charm details, machine view can all be rendered at once, that's three sections
<hatch> yup that's it....that was the defining argument - thanks mr sounding board :)
<rick_h_> hatch: ping
<hatch> pong
 * hatch points to the scrollback
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, there are designs to make all details go into the machine view area by making it full size
<hatch> ok but that's not coming before.....
<rick_h_> and there's designs trying to find a way to make a mini-details in the sidebar
<hatch> whatever the conf coming up is called
<rick_h_> hatch: well, if it's easier to do that than deal with it as a 3rd component then yes
<rick_h_> which I think it might be eaiser to just make the thing full width
<hatch> from my end here it's really easy to add another section
<hatch> the harder part is writing all these darn tests
<hatch> heh
<hatch> as in, it took me about 15s to add another section :)
<hatch> maybe less
<rick_h_> right ,but then you have to test that as a 3rd combination of sections
<rick_h_> vs just showing the view or not showing the view
<rick_h_> which is a dispatch problem really and not for this branch
<hatch> yep
<rick_h_> it makes this branch simpler, and dispatch has to destroy machine view and show details view
<hatch> no I'd render it overtop
<rick_h_> I'm not seeing what the big work is, it's some CSS to adjust the width, which doesn't have to happen right away
<rick_h_> that's an optimization when we get there
<rick_h_> right now they're two views, we show one or the other
<hatch> well the toggle buttons need to go to a 'blank' state, then when you click on it needs to hide the details
<rick_h_> no, because details have a close button
<rick_h_> you can have 'machine' clicked due to the url or your activity
<rick_h_> and when you close it, the url updates, and it renders the machine view
<hatch> and what happens if the user clicks the machine/canvas buttons?
<hatch> it will need to close the details
<rick_h_> the url updates, dispatch determines there's nothing to do
<hatch> (if it's full screen)
<rick_h_> because you've not closed details
<rick_h_> it's part of the priority/ "should show XXX" work in dispatch
<hatch> that feels like a bug to me
<rick_h_> at least for machine view 1.0 
<rick_h_> sure, then we can work on the bug, but adding a 3rd state right now is asking for trouble we don't need
<hatch> call?
<rick_h_> sure
<rick_h_> link
<hatch> on it
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpiv3m6of4d4nfejfu4or3ns?hl=en
<bac> hey rick_h_, you're back.  what was the ES book you found to be good?
<rick_h_> bac: looking
<rick_h_> bac: I think it was http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BAOC2KQ/ref=oh_d__o08_details_o08__i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<bac> rick_h_: ping me if you discover it was something else.  thanks
<bac> bbiab
<rick_h_> bac: that was the one
<bac> rick_h_: cool.  now i have light reading for the evening
<hatch> bac are you going to be our ES expert?
<hatch> so the console version of mocha doesn't output the assertion failure message to the console....
<rick_h_> mocha is fail
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I wonder if jasmine would fix the mocha bugs
<hatch> probably will fix the mocha ones and introduce others
<hatch> lol
<huwshimi> Morning
<huwshimi> I wish our tests would all run :(
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<hatch> huwshimi so the trash can is a different size and colour? Can you just pick one and use it for both then? kind of odd to have two trash cans that are so similar but different
<huwshimi> hatch: How about we make all our fonts the same colour and size as well?
<huwshimi> hatch: Ooh, ooh, we could do the same with our charm icons too!
<hatch> we don't need to load in multiple fonts to change the size
<hatch> we also don't need multiple trash cans to change the size either :P
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, it's a sprite, not a whole lot of extra bytes
<huwshimi> hatch: You could bring it up with spencer if you feel strongly about it.
<huwshimi> hatch: I'm not even sure where we use delete.png
<hatch> relation delete dialogue
<huwshimi> Ah
<hatch> I just remember when we had you go through the sprites and clear out all the old unused junk
<hatch> that's going to happen again unless we keep on top of the assets
<huwshimi> hatch: Sure, but it's a bit crazy to say that things shouldn't be different sizes and shapes
<huwshimi> erm sizes and colours
<hatch> no - but you can scale images down
<hatch> so a single asset becomes multiple
<huwshimi> hatch: Not with our spriting system you can't.
<huwshimi> hatch: Also recolouring rasters is not fun.
<huwshimi> We're at least not set up to do that either
<hatch> OH KAY then
<hatch> just trying to look out for the future!
<huwshimi> hatch: Additionally these are rasters so you can't do any pixel hinting on resize.
<hatch> we can't do a css scale transform on the element?
<huwshimi> hatch: Not with any pixel hinting
<hatch> what's pixel hinting?
<hatch> css blend modes are coming soon
<hatch> that's gona be cool
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, if you scale an image you'll end up with blurry edges as they won't line up with the pixel edges, that's why images are redesigned, or at least recreated for different sizes.
<hatch> yeah I suppose, I figured they were so small it wouldn't matter
<huwshimi> hatch: The smaller the image, the more this matters.
<huwshimi> hatch: Or at least, the more you will notice it.
<hatch> hmm interesting
<hatch> well then they should be the same asset then lol
<rick_h_> if they're different size then they're png's. We should be able to size somewhat
<rick_h_> if they're different colors we need to address with UX
<rick_h_> that seems like an issue and we've got a lot of trash cans coming in the machine view
<rick_h_> so better to get it straight
<hatch> so much garbage
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> however, it's fine to land until we get answers, but we should get an email out at the very least and bring it up on comingsoon
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, the point is that they need to be different assets as you need to recreate them for each size so you can get the pixels in the right places.
<hatch> huwshimi yeah I am not saying your arguments aren't valid
<hatch> I'm saying that we should probably use the same one in both places
<hatch> like...change the design
<huwshimi> hatch: But that's what I'm saying, that argument is like saying all the fonts should be the same size.
<hatch> well no, it's more like saying all the fonts should be the same font
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: did you review/qa the rest of the branch? 
<rick_h_> trash can aside?
<rick_h_> e.g. is it ok to land and bring up with UX 
<hatch> rick_h_ trying to do it while cooking supper
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, thanks. I can look in a bit as well after the boy goes to bed
<huwshimi> hatch: You want to change the design for technical reasons, but it is more than logical that the icons might be a different size to fit with different UI elements.
<rick_h_> but let's agree we need to communicate with UX and not debate on it here. We can't move it forward without involving them and their wireframes
<rick_h_> and from my pov, the change of color/etc is more interesting to debate than the size. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: The colour may be because of the background it is on.
<huwshimi> it may well be because of outdated colours too.
<hatch> huwshimi are you firing events for some reason? Or just to allow for testing?
<hatch> deleteToken, selectToken for example
<huwshimi> hatch: I assume we'll want to interact with the token somehow...
<hatch> ok - I wasn't sure if there was an actual reason or if it was just put there as a sort of placeholder
<hatch> I'm not sure how we would interact with it tbh
<hatch> events do seem to be a good way though
<huwshimi> hatch: I actually don't know what will happen with those events yet...
<hatch> code looks good with some tidbits, just qa'ing now
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Should I move onto the container token next?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: yes please
<rick_h_> huwshimi: and you should be able to wire up the click on the machine token to fill out the containers. You might need to talk with kadams54 about that at some point
<huwshimi> rick_h_: ok sure
<rick_h_> huwshimi: and I want to make sure you see https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lvdydgiu7jeuuso/7MlRX5-IPu#lh:null-05.4-container.png
<rick_h_> that folder has a list of container-y wireframes
<kadams54> huwshimi: I'll be around if you want to chat. Working on taxes right now. (Yay.)
<rick_h_> including the container token stuff
<rick_h_> kadams54: yay you
<rick_h_> I'm so glad to get that over with, always hangs over my  head
<rick_h_> huwshimi: check out 8 of 22 and 7 of 22
<rick_h_> in particular for a start
#juju-gui 2014-04-08
<huwshimi> hatch: We've had the anchor div conversation so many times...
<hatch> huwshimi when it makes sense yes
<hatch> but in this case, it doesn't :)
<huwshimi> hatch: Why not? This is a navigation item...
<rick_h_> what's the case here? Is it going to viewNavigate?
<hatch> because pjax is such a bucket full of issues since we don't use it
<hatch> rick_h_ it probably will end up doing something along those lines
<rick_h_> huwshimi: hatch actually, these tokens shouldn't nagivate on their own. THey should fire events that the machine view panel dispatches
<rick_h_> this is part of why I like dumb widgets, it helps break down the questions of too-intelligent UI components
<huwshimi> rick_h_: They currently do fire an event
<hatch> huwshimi if you REALLY don't want to switch then you need to change all the event handlers to use e.halt()
<hatch> because we need to basically stop anything and everything that makes them anchors else they will break the app in weird and fun ways
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ok, yea. If it makes sense to appear clickable, I'm fine as long as there's a direct test that the event does not propogate
<rick_h_> we've been bit by it before
<hatch> oh...except the pointer....that's the only <a> related thing that needs to stay
<hatch> so...many...times
<hatch> I'd rather not have them at all
<rick_h_> hatch: alt text? I guess you can alt text anything
<rick_h_> I kept thinking there was something else
<rick_h_> oh, tab/selectable
<huwshimi> hatch: And make it tab-able. 
<rick_h_> it breaks that UI badly
<hatch> tab select is never going to work with the app anyways
<rick_h_> I'm not 100% sure how much we NEED it here though as it's not really a form and I'm not sure how you'd select into the space to expect a good tab experience
<hatch> we'd need to somehow maintain a tabindex order across all "widgets"
<hatch> I've thought about it
<hatch> it's possible
<hatch> maybe for V5 :P
<rick_h_> hatch: huwshimi I'd vote implementers choice noting the need for explicit stop test if the implementer chooses to go on with <a> 
<rick_h_> hatch: lol
<hatch> ok ok I'll settle for a test checking to make sure the event does not bubble outside of it's container
<rick_h_> sound acceptable huwshimi ?
 * hatch says that like he has some kind of authority in the matter
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: well I'm saying 'vote'
<rick_h_> we can make it a friday card, we've been down the road before and we've done both in the code base. 
<rick_h_> I don't know either is 'wrong' but we've been bit and need safety checks
<hatch> nope, actually huwshimi is correct in using it imho, but we don't use pjax....but we have pjax....so it's just a bug trap heh
<hatch> maybe one of these days the yui guys will split router up so we can use only the parts we want
<hatch> it's been on the books for a long time though
<rick_h_> yea, and our app is a bit unique
<rick_h_> it's not your standard CRUD app
<hatch> we probably could do pjax with this new state stuff
<rick_h_> create our own mold wheeee
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> yea, if we could start over we could do things a bit diff for sure
<hatch> 2.0.0 total greenfield? 
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> oh the lines of rewritten code
<rick_h_> isn't the rule 'never rewrite' though?
<hatch> honestly though once we get this state stuff done, the only real 'legacy' stuff is the double dispatch
<rick_h_> I know I've fought that rule on my bookmark app a few times
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, and mocha and the awful test setup
<hatch> lol....that doesn't exist
<rick_h_> next up...combo loader :P
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> let's set our sights on the really hard fun changes :P
 * hatch waits for design to add fullscreen back in
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I think the new state stuff will make it easier to do when they do though lol
 * hatch turns off code brain
<hatch> I think urls are making me bitter
<rick_h_> hatch: all good, almost through
<hatch> yeah maybe watching tv tonight I'll finish the tests
<hatch> the code is all done and about 1/2 of the tests
<rick_h_> mmorning
<frankban> hi rick_h_ 
<frankban> rick_h_: quickstart 1.3.1 is out, Robie should work on that today
<rick_h_> frankban: awesome, thanks for the quick turn around on that. PPA-land here we come! :)
<frankban> :-)
<rick_h_> frankban: I've got maas and OSX support for quickstart on the list of topics/work items for the next cycle
<rick_h_> frankban: let me know if there's anything else we should look at trying to do. I can't recall anything off the top of my head
<frankban> rick_h_: we have some "nice to have" fixes, i.e.: bug 1292167, bug 1302382, bug 1255635 and bug 1287876
<_mup_> Bug #1292167: apt-http-proxy needs to be documented <docs> <hs-arm64> <juju-core:Triaged by thumper> <juju-core docs:Fix Released by sinzui> <juju-quickstart:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292167>
<_mup_> Bug #1302382: Support lxc-clone in local provider <juju-quickstart:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302382>
<_mup_> Bug #1255635: Allow passing constraints to juju <juju-quickstart:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255635>
<_mup_> Bug #1287876: support optional extra config for bundle deployments <juju-quickstart:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287876>
<frankban> but maas and osx are more high priority
<rick_h_> frankban: cool, some some maintenance time would be cool
<rick_h_> but as far as bullet features for the planning it looks like those two
<frankban> rick_h_: for maas, we'd need an infrastructure where to test it. for osx, I think we'll need some brew hacking
<rick_h_> frankban: yep, I started a conversation with someone from server yesterday about maas
<rick_h_> frankban: it sounds like it works in a vm world 
<rick_h_> frankban: and he's going to send me some notes on some hardware suggestions
<frankban> cool
<rick_h_> frankban: I was thinking of getting 3 or 4 intel nucs to setup a GUI test lab
<frankban> rick_h_: so, my understanding is that "maas support" for quickstart means "supporting the creation of maas entries in the envs.yaml", and not "support deploying maas", right?
<rick_h_> frankban: http://marcoceppi.com/2012/05/juju-maas-virtualbox/ 
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: frankban I really need to amend that post
<rick_h_> frankban: its: 1) support it as a configurable provider 2) support deploying the gui to it 3) support deploying bundles
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: cool, yea we're going to be trying to cut our teeth on maas so looking into the beginner stuff atm
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: that's not the way to go
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: heh ok good to know
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: virt-manager + maas is way better experience
<marcoceppi> I've got a blog post written up about it
<frankban> rick_h_: ok, so you already have a maas, and quickstart allows you to configure a juju environment on your maas provider, bootstrap juju, deploy the GUI and bundles
<marcoceppi> but not finished
<rick_h_> frankban: yep, that's the goal anyway. I've got a note to 'investigate what's required to implement' 
<rick_h_> frankban: and maas does have an api so there might be a stretch goal or two when we get in there. 
<rick_h_> frankban: we might need to do things like use the api to make sure you've got unallocated nodes or the like
<rick_h_> since you can't bring up new machines you don't have/etc
<frankban> rick_h_: I see, so we need at least one node for bootstrap node + GUI and a machine for each unit in the bundle (assuming they are not co-located,in which case we would need to also parse the bundle)
<frankban> marcoceppi: sounds great, looking forward to reading that article
<rick_h_> frankban: that's my understanding of maas at the moment. It's a very vague understanding though I'll admit :)
 * frankban lunches
<frankban> rick_h_: re local icons in service blocks. This might require some changes on the guiserver in order to handle the case the local charm does not include an icon.svg, right?
<frankban> rick_h_: in that case, a 404 is returned and the block would display a broken image I guess
<rick_h_> frankban: I thought we could have hte files in the charm model
<rick_h_> frankban: and only request it form the guiserver if we already know the charm has one
<frankban> rick_h_: where in the code files are currently populated?
<rick_h_> frankban: looking
<rick_h_> frankban: for the stuff we get from charmworld there's a files attr from the apio
<rick_h_> frankban: if we don't fill that during our unzip of the local charm we can add it? hatch do you recall when you worked on the unzip stuff around charms?
<frankban> rick_h_: I am not sure we unzip the files when uploading local charms, and even in that case, we need to handle local charms deployed from outside the GUI, or after a refresh
<rick_h_> frankban: true
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, well in the case that the guiserver can't find a charm icon, it can redirect to manange. It's got solid urls for the default and the category icons
<rick_h_> hate to duplicate that, but worst case it can 302 to the right url
<rick_h_> does the guiserver know the charm's config for the charmworld url?
<rick_h_> the root hostname and all that?
<frankban> looking
<frankban> rick_h_: the charm passes the charmworld url to the gui server, yes
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, so the default icon is always /static/img/charm_160.svg
<rick_h_> frankban: and we've got category one's as well, but not sure if we have that data
<rick_h_> as that's going to be metadata.yaml info for the charm in question
<rick_h_> frankban: what do you think of just "if no icon found, 302 to charmworld's default"?
<frankban> rick_h_: we can start by just redirecting to the default icon
<frankban> yeah
<rick_h_> frankban: oh, doesn't the api send the file list? 
<frankban> rick_h_: so, if 404 on the gui server, just redirect to charmworldURL://static/img/charm_160.svg
<frankban> rick_h_: yes
<rick_h_> frankban: I recall we had a / that would give us the list of files?
<frankban> it does
<frankban> rick_h_: yes
<rick_h_> so we can popualte the file list on reaload/etc...but it's not automatic/delta/etc so it's an extra call already
<frankban> rick_h_: yes, it's an HTTPS call, not a WebSocket one
<rick_h_> sorry, thinking this through...had in my head we'd have the same files: [somelist] on models like we do from charmworld
<frankban> rick_h_: so, it's not in the delta
<frankban> rick_h_: yes, we have that list returned as JSON by a GET call to /charms/?url=charmURL
<rick_h_> hmm, ok well let's do this for now due to the demo urgency, but I'd like to revisit and see if perhaps we should try to do something with that data on local charms 
<hatch> sorry I missed the ding....
<frankban> rick_h_: we'll need that data for the README
<rick_h_> maybe there's some way (annotations?) or something we can shoe-horn this into place to be better long term
<rick_h_> frankban: right, but the readme loads async anyway so it's not as big a deal
<rick_h_> it's not as painful to get a spinny wheel and get 'no readme found' 
<hatch> ok I don't understand the question
<frankban> rick_h_: exactly, the icon is instead just a source reference, a path to a file somewhere
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, I'm adding a card in the backlog to revisit the files list some more, but for demo we can just hard code 302 to charmworld from the gui's config
<rick_h_> in case they run a local charmworld instance or something for offline-ness
<rick_h_> hatch: all good, frankban got me straight. There were bigger issues than I had in my head at the moment
<hatch> oh ok cool
 * rick_h_ puffs some more air up in that head to make more room
<hatch> haha
<hatch> last night I got wifi working on ubuntu, and they fixed the shutdown bug
<rick_h_> woot
<hatch> now the only real 'deal breaker' is that it burns through the battery in about 1.5h
<hatch> lol
<hatch> on idle, osx 7, ubuntu 1.5
<hatch> something isn't quiiiiite right there
<hatch> lol
 * bac is back.  survived first encounter with PR health care system.
<rick_h_> bac: whoa, hope all is well
<hatch> is it cheap there or still way overpriced?
<bac> seems about the same as US.  but they don't want to mess with our insurance, even though they are listed in the BCBS network.
<hatch> I saw a really interesting show which outlined why the US healthcare is so expensive vs others even taking govt subsidies out of the equation. It came down to each office being it's own instead of negotiating in a large group to purchase things
<bac> SHUT UP!  WE HAVE THE BEST HEALTHCARE SYSTEM IN THE WORLD, MAYBE THE UNIVERSE.
<bac> i know, i heard it on tv
<hatch> lol
<bac> don't mind those pesky "outcome" metrics.
<hatch> if it makes you feel any better ours spend $27M to learn how to do lean....and then they claimed that it woudln't work....
<hatch> *facedesk*
<hatch> no that wasn't extreme enough
<hatch> *facefloor*
<bac> rick_h_: that ES book must've been something in the original Polish.  the English translation is a head-scratcher at times.  but, everyone says it is the best available, so i'm happy to have it.
<hatch> heh
<rick_h_> bac: hah
<bac> i guess "editor" is not a job description at those pulp houses
<rick_h_> yea, I mean it at least got my head around ES better 
<bac> rick_h_: did you send away for the free code samples?
<rick_h_> but yea, sometimes tough to read
<rick_h_> bac: no, the book had enough in the book for me to figure out commands to run to help debug stuff
<bac> cool
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10 kanban please
<hatch__> kadams54 call
<kadams54> Yup
<lazyPower> rick_h_: so, i have it on good authority you know of a magical flag that allows me to view icons in the GUI that dont come from the charm store
<rick_h_> lazyPower: ssssh I'm not telling anyone
<lazyPower> oh
<lazyPower> so
<rick_h_> lazyPower: it doens't work atm
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> and we're working on local charms getting icons right now for high priority stuff that should be done be Wed
<lazyPower> i have it on good authority this flag doesn't exist, and i will poke at you for additional details of said non-functioning freature
<lazyPower> ;)
<rick_h_> lazyPower: I started the feature, but it doesn't work and have not had a chance to follow up the feature as it's been a slack time thing and I don't know what slack is
<rick_h_> lazyPower: but it's something we want to do, and one day will do, and until they jorge can throw rocks at me
<rick_h_> local charms will work this week though
<lazyPower> I understand the feeling all to well my friend. I'll resync after release, its got a good application during the review process
<lazyPower> xdg-open and dragging it over the canvas doesn't really give a good overview of how it looks
<rick_h_> lazyPower: well, if it's a local after this week you can just drag a zip of it over in a live env :)
<lazyPower> and we're getting some really *gnarly* icons... complete with neon color schemes. its like an 80's dance party in the queue.
<rick_h_> which you need for review anyway I assume?
<lazyPower> i do the repository flag +  local: prefix. No zipping here 
<rick_h_> lazyPower: well, we can change that :)
<bac> jujugui: trying to build charm-tools i'm seeing pip die with SSL errors trying to fetch bzr from launchpad.  i suspect it is due to the re-keying, fallout from the OpenSSL problem.  just a fyi in case you see similar.
<rick_h_> bac: rgr thanks for the heads up
<hatch> rick_h_ ok updated
<hatch> kadams54 I'm going to hop on getting huw's branch landed
<hatch> hmmm rick_h_  how do you pull down someone elses branch and then update the PR?
<hatch> I tried my usual method but no luck...
<hatch> do you need to clone their repo?
<hatch> lazyPower there has been an update to http://askubuntu.com/questions/445025/cannot-deploy-local-charms-after-juju-upgrade I think it's a bug that he is experiencing...it  should work...
<hatch> Makyo in Ubuntu my laptop sounds like your system76, 1000000% fan speed lol
<lazyPower> hatch: Error: storm not found in charm store
<Makyo> Yikes :)
<lazyPower> interesting - i cant charm get it
<hatch> lazyPower he is deploying a local charm...
<lazyPower> needs more info, di dhe write it? did he branch maarten ecctors charm? whats his repository layout look like?
<lazyPower> i've deployed from local repo using 1.18.x for the last 2 days without issue - so i'm pondering on vectors of failure
<hatch> ahh, well the error message seems to show that he is using an old version of juju....if he actually is using that command
<hatch> so it is confusing
<lazyPower> theres a series mismatch on that too
<lazyPower> does precise now download the saucy package?
<Makyo> hatch, got a second for a hangout?
<hatch> Makyo you bet, link?
<Makyo> One se
<Makyo> c
<Makyo> G+ is slooooow
<hatch> oo 19 forks of the juju-gui
<hatch> a couple I dont' recognize...
<Makyo> hatch, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpj2bofe2256ukgemgsuge24?hl=en
<hatch> crap CI hung again
<hatch> jujugui does anyone know how to update someone elses PR?
<rick_h_> hatch: take it over
<rick_h_> git qa-pr, change it, push to your origin
<hatch> oh push it to my origin
<hatch> ok cool
<hatch> hmm there was some way to update the actual PR
<hatch> now I have to create a new PR....which is fine I suppose
<hatch> I know you've done it before....just don't know how haha
<hatch> ok new pr created
<hatch> rick_h_ I know you're busy but if you could try and squeeze some time to look at my branch so I can move onto the next step that would be awesome......(whatever the next step is...)
<rick_h_> wil to hatch 
<rick_h_> next step is statecontroller dispatcher stuff
<hatch> oh ok, new card..
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, more of the old card work, tag unsched
<hatch> ugh CI!!!!!
<rick_h_> hatch: did it hang?
<rick_h_> hatch: off my call if you want to chat still
<hatch> twice now, the first time was a sauce labs hang, the second time was ERADDRINUSE
<rick_h_> hatch: ah, I've got ot kill it then sec
<hatch> oh...ok it's running the next tests now
<rick_h_> it's supposed to kill it but seems not to
<hatch> sure we can chat about this state controller, I've got a few ideas
<rick_h_> hatch: k, linky
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpitdd3kur5rdfi9bkaqgbms?hl=en
<rick_h_> jujugui going afk for food stuffs biab
<lazyPower> hatch: confirmed its a bug in 1.18
<hatch> todaso
<hatch> lazyPower ever seen trailer park boys?
<lazyPower> only bubbles vs the bible salesman
<hatch> lol
<hatch> ahhh such a good series
<lazyPower> hatch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1303880
<_mup_> Bug #1303880: After upgrade to 1.18, can not deploy local charms <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303880>
<hatch> ouch that's a doozie 
<lazyPower> hatch: workaround is to add series to the deployment
<lazyPower> juju deploy --repository=$SOMEPATH local:precise/mysql for example
<hatch> ahhh - woops I totally missed that in his command
<hatch> I always use the series....I didn't know it was optional heh
<hatch> I should answer the question and steal the points
<hatch> mohohahaha
<rick_h_> lazyPower: isn't that related to the work on the charm store and prep for charms declaring series?
<rick_h_> e.g. not really a 1.18 thing but a charm store thing (is that pulled out yet?P
<rick_h_> )
<lazyPower> rick_h_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/445025/cannot-deploy-local-charms-after-juju-upgrade/445101#445101
<_mup_> Bug #445101: package openoffice.org-filter-binfilter (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 <apport-package> <i386> <openoffice.org (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/445101>
<lazyPower> _mup_: you have failed me for the last time *forcechoke*
<rick_h_> lazyPower: gotcha cool
<lazyPower> rick_h_: yeah it doesn't appear to be. A mistaken landing of the new CS code - should be an easy fix. That or a doc update to clear up the ambiguous url bits. I assume that behavior is coming back, but i dont really know.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: yea, there was supposed to be some default logic in teh store to handle it I think. Maybe a bug in that, or the updated store didn't get deployed to prod yet
<rick_h_> lazyPower: it'd be something to talk to casey about
<lazyPower> Right. Marco and sinzui and natefinch are on it. I dont want to dogpile him :)
<rick_h_> yep all good
<rick_h_> I was just responding to the idea of 'big bug in 1.18' as I kind of thuoght it was almost expected behaviour, but I'm not up on the latest/greatest of what made 1.18 and what did not
<hatch> rick_h_ I copied the state object wholesale
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, noticed
<hatch> so it's all the same code as before which I'll remove/replace as needed
<rick_h_> sorry, I dived in to review everything in green and started to go "this isn't right"
<rick_h_> hatch: all good, I'm to the good parts now
<hatch> sounds good
<rick_h_> hatch: looks like one big miss in the branch atm. I'll keep going but I'm not repeating it for each instance. Let me know if we need to chat on it
<rick_h_> hatch: or if the comment makes sense
<hatch> hmm ok checking
<rick_h_> hatch: aside from that looks great!
<rick_h_> <3 the tests
<hatch> rick_h_ comments replied
<rick_h_> hatch: looking
<rick_h_> hatch: it seems I thought our conversation went off a different way. 
<rick_h_> hatch: call? 
<rick_h_> hatch: I fear that this is going to break once we do chamge objects as a change to sectionA will have to know to touch section B. You'll end up rendering both which I thought we agreed not to do
<hatch> sure
<hatch> sec ill make a link
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpim020konevo66n5lf10fqs?hl=en
 * Makyo ducks out to appointment, will propose shortly after.
<kadams54> #1 peeve: spending time debugging a one character typo
<kadams54> destory != destroy
<hatch> haha yeah that does suck
<hatch> *caugh*typescript*caugh*
<hatch> rick_h_ still around?
<rick_h_> hatch: yep
<rick_h_> call in 10
<rick_h_> what's up?
<hatch> https://gist.github.com/hatched/10185566
<rick_h_> ooh, purdy
<rick_h_> <3
<rick_h_> happy with it?
<hatch> excellent, I'll finish it up
<hatch> yup
<hatch> much better
<hatch> thx
<rick_h_> cool, thank you for the clean up, much nicer to read imo
<hatch> yeah - I think I like this api design too, it could also be _addToSection('a', 'charmbrowser', this._parseCharmUrl()) but I think the explicit vars is nice
<rick_h_> yep
<hatch> wish js had real named params
<hatch> but oh well
<hatch> this works
<rick_h_> and works well
<rick_h_> so all good
<kadams54> jujugui heading out to take a sunshine break. Will be back in a bit.
<rick_h_> kadams54: have fun
<kadams54> Solar powered coding
<rick_h_> woot
<hatch> haha
<hatch> it's still way to dirty/dusty out for outsideness here
<hatch> in a week or so I -may- be able to start washing things
<rick_h_> I want to hire a street cleaner to come by
<rick_h_> it's a mess out
<hatch> yeah - we live pretty close to a high traffic road so the salt/grime settles in the snow and when it all melts then it leaves a gross film over everything
<hatch> 3PM, it's mewzaq time!
<hatch> hmm lots of edge cases being exposed now
<hatch> jujugui do we have a method somewhere for building a nested object? leaving values which currently exist alone?
<hatch> ex) var a = { b: {g:{}}}; someMethod('a.b.c.d'); ?
<hatch> in case anyone is wondering Y.namespace.call(rootObject, 'path.to.create'); works like a charm
<hatch> and those darn urls are finished
<hatch> landing that branch finally!
<Makyo> That's cool, hatch.  A little magical, maybe, but neat.
<hatch> Makyo yeah the key is right here http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/files/yui_js_yui.js.html#l1375
<Makyo> Awesome
<Makyo> While I'm at it, I have the inspector stuff working as we discussed, but have been puzzling over tests for a bit.
<Makyo> There don't seem to be many tests for _deployCallbackHandler, so I'm starting from scratch.
<hatch> hmm darn
<Makyo> Or, well, any.
<Makyo> But I'll get it proposed tonight with at least the test for what I've written.
<Makyo> I think that's an artifact of the move to inspectors.
<Makyo> i.e. the rest of the functionality is tested in a more functional/less unit type of testing
<Makyo> The problems of testing async code, I guess.
<hatch> ahh - I think that's old code too
<hatch> man we really need a better test suite heh
<Makyo> Yeah. The file is new, so blame is off, but it's obviously been moved from other locations, since it's some of the original notification code.
<hatch> maybe for xmas 2014 we'll be able to give ourselves a new test suite haha
<hatch> ahh yeah
<hatch> this looks amazing
<hatch> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/healbe-gobe-the-only-way-to-automatically-measure-calorie-intake
<hatch> if it's real/works.....
<Makyo> Rock on!
<hatch> I'm super tempted to pick one up....
<Makyo> A friend of mine is all jaded about the quantified self movement.
<hatch> yeah? I think it's so darn cool
<Makyo> He works at Mozilla, but used to work at Linden Labs on Secondlife, so he's jaded about quite a bit.
<hatch> I want to be able to query all my vitals in a db lol
<hatch> rofl
<Makyo> He was recently railing on http://www.factmag.com/2014/03/28/lightwave-wristband-tells-djs-if-the-crowd-are-having-a-good-time-and-is-a-stupid-stupid-idea/
<hatch> I never did understand secondlife
<hatch> lol! 
<hatch> they could use that to see how much E is being sold....lol!
<Makyo> It's such a bitter article :D
<hatch>  (warning: contains strong Electric Daisy Carnival vibes):
<hatch> haha
<Makyo> Not quite sure what to make of Fact. I found http://www.factmag.com/2014/04/07/stream-eric-holms-astonishing-new-subtext-album-andoya/ through it, which is ridiculous, and somehow also awesome.
 * Makyo anyway, back to work.
<hatch> liiiistening
<Makyo> If you're into ambient, the albums linked to early on are also great.
<Makyo> Sort of...Stars Of The Lid does drums.
<hatch> annnnd nope!
<Makyo> Hahaha
<hatch> maybe if I was just chillin out, but I don't do that often
<Makyo> No, you don't :)
<hatch> rick_h_ also my horizontal two finger scroll works in Ubuntu....(you mentioned you had issues with that) so maybe you should do a update/upgrade and it may work now
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<hatch> your branch has been landed
<hatch> we weren't sure where you left off last night 
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah, great, thanks :)
<hatch> make sure you update the board so we know which card we can't take in the morning :)
#juju-gui 2014-04-09
<hatch> Makyo still around?
<rick_h_> he ran away
<rick_h_> I would :P
<Makyo> hatch, yeah
<hatch> lhaha
<Makyo> Ohhhh no :S
<rick_h_> huwshimi: did I get your card right? You're working on the container token?
<hatch> Makyo I think that you borked up the commits
<Makyo> hatch, They look right to me on my other comp, gimme a sec
<Makyo> Oh, ffs.
<Makyo> I had a local conflict on my develop.  Let me see what I can do.
<hatch> :) sorry
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yep, that's right
<rick_h_> huwshimi: k cool
<huwshimi> rick_h_: We don't currently have that data available though right?
<Makyo> hatch, fixed
<hatch> Makyo cool thanks :) 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: well you should have data for 'bare metal' if you deploy a service
<Makyo> hatch, did rebase develop, instead of rebase juju/develop
<rick_h_> huwshimi: but I don't think we've got a way to build data for the lxc/etc containers
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Ah ok, I'll have a poke around.
<hatch> ahhh, that's a good idea, I always pull down and update develop then rebase develop
<hatch> I'll have to remember that
<hatch> don't have to switch branches that way
<hatch> Makyo I'll review/qa tonight, looks good at first glance though
<hatch> hmm
<hazmat> so can gui display the name of the environment instead of the type of environment?
<hatch> hazmat rick_h_  is working on that card now
<hazmat> hatch, thanks
<hatch> no problemo
<hatch> Makyo sorry I found a QA issue
<hazmat> should be straightforward name comes back on env.Info() call
<hatch> hazmat I think the card he was working on was to add the ability to set the env name to whatever you want for demo
<hazmat> hatch, um.. 
<hazmat> hatch, setting the env name to the actual env name would be good and preferrable
<hazmat> as in what the gui should be doing anyways
<hatch> I haven't been partial to all of the discussions...I think there were some issues with doing that right away
<hazmat> rick_h_, ^ can we talk about this tomorrow
<hatch> it's 11 there, might be best to email
<hatch> sorry, I've been pretty head down, so much going on atm hah
<Makyo> hatch, why does destroyed remain true when init is called agian?
<hazmat> hmm.. found a gui export bug.. always does series as precise.
<Makyo> Will just add my own attr, nevermind.
<hatch> Makyo I don't think a class instance can be 'un-destroyed'
<Makyo> That's what we're doing with the inspector.
<Makyo> I'll just add my own attr.
<hatch> well...shoudln't we be destroying and creating a new inspector entirely?
<hatch> just sharing the model?
<Makyo> hatch, Apparently not :P
<hatch> hmm ok we should look into that
<Makyo> It's too late here. Ping me tomorrow morning?  I'm out of brain.
<hatch> yeah I'm the same :)
<hatch> yeah lets investigate in the am
<Makyo> +1
<hatch> hazmat hmm yep that's definitely a bug, please do file a bug thanks :)
<hazmat> done
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> hazmat: rgr let me know. I was told they wanted special strings for demo vs something real so just hacking a branch
 * frankban lunches
<rick_h_> frankban: when you get back ping me please
<rick_h_> afk taking boy to day care
<rick_h_> back
<frankban> rick_h_: I am back
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews + QA for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/228 (local charm icons). Thanks!
<rick_h_> frankban: the only other icon I think we HAVE to have for local charms in this case is in the inspector
<rick_h_> frankban: as they'll pull that up in demos, but probably not the details page and you won't see a charm icon for it right now
<frankban> rick_h_: the branch includes the inspector header icon
<rick_h_> frankban: oh, you rock. One step ahead of me thanks!
<rick_h_> frankban: will look, bac kadams54 please help with a second. This is very high priority
<kadams54> frankban, rick_h_ : sure, I'll take a look.
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks, where is the details icon? I don;t see that
<frankban> thank you both
<rick_h_> frankban: there's a second card for the charm details and the charm tokens for local charms
<rick_h_> frankban: but upon reflection don't think we need it for the demo
<frankban> rick_h_: what's the case when a local charm has a token?
<rick_h_> frankban: machine view and such. We'll have tokens with local charms that will need the icon
<frankban> rick_h_: OIC
<rick_h_> frankban: and the token and details shares a common method in the charmworld store
<rick_h_> frankban: so making it work in the charmworld store will make it work in all places anyway
<frankban> rick_h_: I am still not sure about icons in the charm details panel, I am not able to find an icon even for cs scharms
<rick_h_> frankban: this is from the juju environment?
 * rick_h_ isn't following
<frankban> rick_h_: I mean, maybe I am looking at the wrong place, but if I open the charm details of a cs charm deployed on a real env, I don't see icons in the details panel
<rick_h_> frankban: oh, no you're right
<rick_h_> but that might change as well, though I'm not sure I guess. It shares the same details view as the normal charm browser details but it gets cut down. 
<frankban> rick_h_: but I guess that's not so important for now, I am going to work on the follow up branch for fallback icons in the gui server, shoudl be able to propose later
<rick_h_> frankban: right now the header is turned off because of space/the way it flies out from the inspector
<rick_h_> frankban: yep, I'll move that other card down from urgent, thanks
<frankban> rick_h_: can we move down also the card about non-icon files?
<rick_h_> frankban: yes
<frankban> rick_h_: thank you. also this morning I QAed the final trusty quickstart package, Robie uploaded it and it should be ready soon
<rick_h_> frankban: awesome!
 * rick_h_ will be glad to get trusty behind us
<frankban> yeah
<frankban> rick_h_: is 1.18 the final trusty core release?
<rick_h_> frankban: I'm not 100% sure. There's talk of a 1.20, but I don't think it's making it. 
<rick_h_> frankban: but the changes shouldn't effect us. I'm trying hard to keep an eye on the code reviews and such of core. 
<rick_h_> some interesting stuff in the pipes, new constraint types/etc. But nothing jumpout out as worrisome to us
<frankban> rick_h_: cool, ok
<rick_h_> frankban: there's talk of a CME? or some new type of exception to get an HA juju into trusty, and it was mentioned we might be able to use the same to get joyent into quickstart 
<rick_h_> but that would be post-release
<rick_h_> post-release of trusty that is
<frankban> ack
<rick_h_> bah, /me drinks more coffee
<rick_h_> cursed toddlers and not sleeping right
<frankban> rick_h_: so the ghost charm has a mysql icon?
<rick_h_> frankban: it's just how I tested it
<rick_h_> I stuck the mysql icon into my local zip of hatch's ghost local charm and uploaded it
<frankban> rick_h_: oh, ok :-)
<rick_h_> hazmat: ping, so to verify the desire is to not have the ProviderType but the Name in there correct?
<hazmat> rick_h_, g'morning.. sleep provided enlightenment.  ideal is env annotation for name, with fallback to actual env name. actual env name is fixed at bootstrap.
<rick_h_> hazmat: so I've got two things I can do for you at the moment. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226275/
<hazmat> rick_h_, hmmm okay
<hazmat> rick_h_, also if i'm using  a branch.. i need the charm to be able to use a release tarball within itself
<rick_h_> hazmat: so right now we're shooint for you able to use trunk 
<hazmat> rick_h_, ie. lp and archive net access only.
<rick_h_> hazmat: and maybe even a release
<hazmat> rick_h_, well.. having the charm support using a tarball within itself would be useful
<rick_h_> frankban: has icons landing, he's updating the charm as well, if I can get something in shortly you can use we'll have a full release
<hazmat> ie.. build  hook style.
<rick_h_> hazmat: it does do that, it's part of releaase
<rick_h_> well, we have a releases directory
<rick_h_> it's all self contained
<hazmat> rick_h_, cool
<rick_h_> thus the desire to just make a release today if we can
<rick_h_> and find a quick solution for your naming issues so that can push forward
<rick_h_> had hoped to do a release tomorrow anyway
<rick_h_> jujugui need a review and qa please. Requires a live env to complete qa https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/229
<hatch> rick_h_ I can do it
<rick_h_> hatch: ty sir
<rick_h_> kadams54: how goes the check of frankban's branch?
<hatch> did you say my ghost charm has a mysql icon? I was pretty sure the svg I created used their real icon....
<rick_h_> hatch: I needed a live icon to test that it was picking it up
<kadams54> Working on getting a live env up and running for it. juju-quickstart is working its magic right now
<rick_h_> so saved the mysql svg and stuck it in the zip to test with :P
<rick_h_> kadams54: awesome thanks
<hatch> rick_h_ ohh ok so it wasn't picking up the one in the actual charm
<hatch> gotha :)
<rick_h_> sorry to press, kadams54, just wnat to make sure we can start release process after standup
<kadams54> Yeah, no problem
<hatch> should probably do heavy qa just in case some of our new flagged work broke anything else :)
<rick_h_> reminds me, Makyo qa day gentle reminder
<rick_h_> hatch: definitely, hopefully some recent qa days help some and trying to qa some more while I wait for review
<rick_h_> hatch: but think a release before your next few branches go in will be a good point of safety :)
<hatch> a----greed!
<rick_h_> :P
<kadams54> So the QA instructions say to deploy a local charm. Is there someplace I can get my hands on a charm? Or do I need to create one?
<hatch__> kadams54 download my ghost charm
<kadams54> link?
<rick_h_> hatch: maybe get one with a custom icon already?
<hatch__> https://github.com/hatched/ghost-charm
<rick_h_> skip the update step I did
<hatch__> it has a custom icon
<kadams54> k
<rick_h_> oh, /me must have had an old download then
<hatch__> rick_h_ https://github.com/hatched/ghost-charm/blob/master/icon.svg
<hatch__> it's been in there fo eva
<hatch__> 5 months ago
<hatch__> yours didn't have that file?
<rick_h_> it had a file but didn't show as custom 
<rick_h_> showed as grey default
<rick_h_> so that's why I dropped the mysql one on there
<rick_h_> to make sure it was in fact getting a custom icon from teh charm itself
<hatch> hmm
<rick_h_> hatch: oh hmm I do see it locally
<hatch> I don't have anything that can open a svg right now
<rick_h_> well 'in my file browser'
<hatch> does that icon in there look like the ghost icon?
<rick_h_> kadams54: so ignore me, go with hatch 
<rick_h_> hatch: no
<kadams54> Oh, I do that by default.
<rick_h_> ruh roh
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, well not sure what I did then. 
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah the icon in the downloaded zip is the proper ghost svg icon... just tested in Ubuntu
<hatch> so not sure what happened there....
<rick_h_> hatch: yep
<hatch> ^ kadams54 if you don't see the ghost icon then there is a bug in the branch
<kadams54> OK
<hatch> my vagrant image somehow deleted my .juju folder
<hatch> ....
<rick_h_> or the gui hates hatch's charm
<rick_h_> that's ungood
<hatch> impressed I am not
<hatch> well it passes proof so... that means there is a bug somewhere :)
<hatch> rick_h_ looks like you forgot to update the selenium test for the environment
<hatch> http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/694/console
<hatch> that might be the only real thing the selenium tests are actually testing lol
<hatch> brb
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, already have another run going
<frankban> rick_h_: this can be interesting: https://github.com/frankban/juju-git-deploy/issues/1
<rick_h_> frankban: yes, I've been following that conversation. I didn't worry about it right now because we force users to select a series on upload of local charms
<rick_h_> frankban: and we'll have to support that on ingest in charmworld soon as charms start to define it
<frankban> rick_h_: yes, for the GUI right now is a nice to have IMHO
<rick_h_> frankban: yep, but definitely on the radar and we'll have to make some adjustments going forward
<rick_h_> that just got landed in 1.18 so we're still reacting
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10 kanban please
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<kadams54> frankban: wrapped up QA. Looks good.
<frankban> kadams54: cool thanks
<rick_h_> jujugui oh was supposed to bring up release after frankban and my branches land. Will start gui releaase with a charm release after frankban's current branch lands for the demo
<kadams54> rick_h_: I can take a look at 229 now, since I setup a full env for frankban's branch
<rick_h_> kadams54: k
<rick_h_> kadams54: yea, should be able to just change the source branch again and see it in action in a live env
<frankban> rick_h_: charm branch almost done, it would be nice to include that in the release
<rick_h_> frankban: yes, will do
<frankban> rick_h_: great thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: I'll just start the gui release once our branches land, and will get gui release after the WIP. 
<frankban> rick_h_: sounds good
<rick_h_> frankban: we've got until noon est tomorrow I think? but will try to get it to hazmat by tonight sometime
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah, if you don;t have time today, and the the GUI release is done, I can take care of the charm release tomorrow morning
<rick_h_> frankban: rgr 
<hatch> rick_h_ sorry, for whatever reason this vagrant image has 0 juju bits so it's taking a bit to get set up then I'll finish the QA
<rick_h_> hatch: k, I think kadams54 volunteered to do qa
<rick_h_> hatch: so if you want to split review and qa with him I'd appreciate it
<hatch> ok awesome
<hatch> I'd like to get on to working heh
<hatch> codereview done
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, have fun
<rick_h_> thanks for the review
<hatch> rick_h_ can we maybe remove the id then? It's just a little confusing 
<hatch> I prefer classes anyways :)
<rick_h_> hatch: maybe, there's some login stuff that hits that specifically as an id
<rick_h_> hatch: I'll add a note to the follow up card to generate better looking names
<hatch> ahh ok cool np
<kadams54> QA is good
<rick_h_> kadams54: awesome ty much. What did it read for you?
<kadams54> "test on ec2"
<rick_h_> cool
<kadams54> That would've been really embarrassing if I'd named my environment something like "I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK"
<rick_h_> :)
 * hatch is changing his environment to be "the empire"
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> "the empire on ec2" had a nice ring to it
<hatch> right?!
<frankban> guihelp: high priority branch ready for for review: https://codereview.appspot.com/86100043 (charm/python). Anyone available? thanks
<bac> frankban: i can review but not qa atm
<bac> nah, i can QA too
<rick_h_> frankban: will look/qa
<rick_h_> or bac has it
 * bac has it
<frankban> heh, thank you!
<hatch> does anyone know if there are any side effects to comparing two objects by converting them to json?
<rick_h_> hatch: potential ordering issue?
<hatch> that's valid
<hatch> bleh I really don't want to write a recursive object comparison method
<hatch> maybe the internets have something
<hatch> YUI is always missing something
<rick_h_> hatch: what do we need to compare?
<hatch> previous/parsed state
<rick_h_> hatch: but typically we check a single thing right? not mass changes in nested objects?
<hatch> when the url changes I need to know if the state object generated is different in order to dispatch or not 
<rick_h_> hatch: always dispatch and the dispatch methods are smart 
<rick_h_> the dispatch methods have to be anyway
<rick_h_> so not saving any code on that end
<rick_h_> the only case you're saving is if "nothing at all changed, don't do anything" you still need to check if 'this one thing changed, or that one thing did'
<hatch> well I was only going to dispatch the changed items
<rick_h_> but the decisions are more complicated than that
<rick_h_> check out the existing stuff
<rick_h_> you can't just dispatch the one thing, you have to know what did/didn't in concert, at least that's the experience so far
<rick_h_> I thought the point was to dipatch to two controllers, one for each section, that then decided what to draw/render/destroy?
<hatch> yeah I was trying to write something smarter than that
<hatch> s/trying to write/writing/
<hatch> apparently my s/ stopped working
<hatch> ok I can do a 'dumb' dispatch
<rick_h_> maybe start dumb and look for refactoring chances as the patterns emerge?
<rick_h_> but try not to think too far ahead of what we need to move forward
<rick_h_> ?
<hatch> it's that thinking that got us into all of our messes haha
<hatch> ok question
<hatch> if the state 'changes' to the exact same state, does previous still get set to current? then previous and current will be the same
<rick_h_> I don't quite think that's fair. as the mess isn't to do with that pattern of code/refactor
<hatch> inspector issue was lack of foresight for sure
<rick_h_> hatch: how does the change end up the exact same state?
<rick_h_> say you click on the machine view button again and again
<rick_h_> ?
<Makyo> hatch, branch updated.
<hatch> there's that...but if you say have a /fullscreen/ url and then navigate to the 'proper' url the outcome state will be identical
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, exept you'll dispatch the new url which will have fullscreen removed
<hatch> so I don't think I should update the previous state unless they truly are different
<rick_h_> hatch: so the state is the same, but the url is updated for the user
<hatch> exactly, the state didn't change....but the current code will update the previous state to the current state which is the same
<hatch> Makyo thanks, I'll take a look in a bit
<rick_h_> and in that case the prev/new state are the same, but who cares. If you hit the back button nothing changed because there was nothing to change to
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but to what damage? the only way to get a fullscren url is to enter it or go to a bookmark
<rick_h_> there's no prev state to mess with anyway
<rick_h_> so there's no harm, no complication, or issue with updating the prev state
<rick_h_> that I can see atm
<hatch> i suppose if the user clicks back and the url changes but nothing in the UI changes that would be alright
<hatch> they are old/invalid urls now anyways
<rick_h_> I agree. It's not worth a primary concern/test case. It's deprecated behavior. It should 'work' but the odds of hitting it and the experience detriment to the user is minimal. 
<rick_h_> frankban: if you get a few min can we chat about guiserver?
<frankban> rick_h_: sure, now is ok
<rick_h_> frankban: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpjuub3p0v5iljobcmvkevb8?hl=en thanks
<frankban> bac: thanks for the review, are you QAing it?
<bac> frankban: yes
<frankban> cool
 * rick_h_ goes to make lunch before starting the release launch process
<bac> frankban: doing QA everthing is getting the default icon.  i deployed a zip with mongodb which has an icon.svg but it gets the default as does a local charm with no icon.
<frankban> bac: juju version?
<bac> frankban: hmm, handbuilt from 1.18
<bac> r2262
<frankban> bac: should be ok, is develop correctly installed?
<frankban> bac: I mean, the GUI trunk
<bac> correctly installed where?
<frankban> juju-gui-source=develop, it takes some time
<bac> yes i did that
<bac> and that causes it to fetch it anew, correct?
<frankban> bac: yes it builds a release from trunk
<bac> right.
<hatch> jujugui could I get another set of eyes on this WIP https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/230 before I write the tests....It's the dispatcher implementation for the state manager
<kadams54> hatch: Taking a look
<hatch> kadams54 thx
<kadams54> My eyes! They burn!
<frankban> bac: some browser cache?
<hatch> Makyo ok looking at your branch now
<hatch> kadams54 lol - hey this is a lot simpler than the original implementation I had planned :)
 * frankban bbiab
<bac> frankban: that was it.  cleared cache and then mongo got its icon
<bac> upon next deploy
<bac> QA-AOK.  lunch commences.
<kadams54> hatch: am I correct in thinking that sectionA == sidebar and sectionB == content?
<hatch> yup
<kadams54> So the dispatch stuff - is that pulled over from browser.js?
<rick_h_> kadams54: some of it yes, the routeView and such turns into this state dispatch work
<rick_h_> kadams54: the actually dispatch methods are app logic that can live in browser.js still I think, but not 100% sure on hatch's plan 
<jcastro> hey rick_h_
<jcastro> local bundles working and whatnot, that's EOD today still?
<rick_h_> local bundles don't work, local icons getting shown is landed and I'm about to start a gui release that will include it
<rick_h_> jcastro: I'll be on the 3:30pm call to update and with progress, but trying to get an updated gui release/charm with the changes required right now
<hatch> rick_h_ yep you're dead on, I figured the view rendering logic should be in the browser not in the state manager cc kadams54  
 * jcastro nods
<rick_h_> send beers to frankban in quantity
<hatch> yeah that was a solid branch frankban in such a quick time
<hatch> ^5
<rick_h_> speaking of
<rick_h_> jujugui release process is starting. Please no :shipit: until done 
<rick_h_> sorry for the blockage
<hatch> roger
<kadams54> hatch: review doen
<kadams54> done even
<hatch> cool thanks I'll take a look in a second
<hatch> Makyo review and qa done
<hatch> kadams54 I don't understand the context of your last comment
<frankban> rick_h_: charm branch landed! have a nice evening
<kadams54> hatch: Sorry, review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/230 is done
<rick_h_> frankban: woot thanks, 1.0.2 is built so working on charm now
<hatch> kadams54 I mean the context of your last review comment
<frankban> rick_h_: cool
<kadams54> hatch: state used to be stored in raw objects (_current and _previous), now it looks like you've moved to a Model… was wondering what advantages prompted the change?
<hatch> ohh I moved it to an attribute
<hatch> we cna chat about it in a bit though
<kadams54> Hangout?
<hatch> yeah just in a call now
<kadams54> OK, ping me when ready
<hatch> kadams54 when r u back from pycon?
<kadams54> 4/17
<hatch> kadams54 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpjpk8lfbqkkqmr8ram0gglc?hl=en
<rick_h_> kadams54: make sure that if you cna't finsh your branch you get it handed off before you EOD so that it won't hang for the week away please
<kadams54> Yup
<Makyo> jujugui I have graze box invites if anyone wants.
<bac> i do!  (what is it?)
<bac> oh, no i don't
<Makyo> Hahaha
<Makyo> No snack boxes?
<hatch> ??
<Makyo> https://www.graze.com/us/products
<bac> Makyo: they'd probably be stale and soggy by the time they got here
<bac> super paranoid?  check out the chromebleed extension
<Makyo> Yeah, I'm curious to see how it works over the summer.
<hatch> wow these order food online things are popping up everywhere, must be huge margins
<bac> hatch: yeah, like pets.com
<hatch> hah yepp
<bac> those were the days.  50# of dog food delivered for free...
<Makyo> *dreamy sigh*
<Makyo> Two shepherds go through a lot of food.
<Makyo> Especially when one's a big chunk.
<rick_h_> jujugui heads up release is done and safe to land again
<hatch> yay
<rick_h_> jujugui just working on the charm release part now
<rick_h_> here we go...charm functional tests. 
<rick_h_> wheeee
<rick_h_> blog post time I suppose
<hatch> weeee
<hatch> new roof this weekend...oooo boy
<rick_h_> wheee
<hatch> not going to enjoy THAT bill
<hatch> but, gota be done I suppose
<rick_h_> jujugui anyone recognize http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227836/ running charm tests?
<rick_h_> I've got the ec2 env set to precise as default series
<hatch> yikes
<bac> rick_h_: sure you aren't running local?
<rick_h_> bac: yes, I can see the aws instance running
<rick_h_> bac: now the tests are trying to colocate the unit on machine 0 in teh test env on ec2
<rick_h_> and I can verify a .juju/environments/ec2.jenv is created withthe default series set to precise
<bac> rick_h_: i believe you.  just looks like what you get when you try to run functional tests on lxc
<rick_h_> bac: yea
<bac> juju status shows 0 is precise?
<rick_h_>     agent-state: pending
<rick_h_>     instance-id: i-3eb9876f
<rick_h_>     series: precise
<rick_h_> yep
<hatch> Makyo wow people really liked my growth hacking tweet lol
<hatch> some even say they ARE 'growth hackers'....I wonder if they missed the sarcasm....
<hatch> rick_h_ lastpass is so cool http://blog.lastpass.com/2014/04/lastpass-now-checks-if-your-sites-are.html
<rick_h_> :) been there done that
<hatch> it's just nice to see that they are actually doing stuff like that instead of just making a 'dumb' storage app
<hatch> very cool
<hatch> kadams54 it's nearing your EOD no? Need any help to get your branch ready by EOD?
<kadams54> Yeah, I'm trying to squeeze every bit of time I can :-)
<hatch> haha ok well if you want to pair if that will help speed it up at all lemme know
<kadams54> hatch: I'll have some downtime during a layover tomorrow and once I get to the hotel - I've got nothing planned until Friday. If I don't get it handed off today, I'll be sure to do so tomorrow.
<hatch> ohh ok alright then
<rick_h_> kadams54: which hotel you in for pycon?
 * rick_h_ will hunt him down for his code
<kadams54> lol
<kadams54> Hang on… I'm not sure. My hotel info was sent to my old work address :-b
<rick_h_> hah
<hatch> It's in Montreal so just remember to be super rude
<rick_h_> hah
<kadams54> So long as I don't have to be rude in French (*ahem* Quebec City)
<rick_h_> damn these ec2 tests
<kadams54> I can be rude in English and Spanish, does that fulfill the bilingual requirements?
<hatch> bleh
<hatch> yeah speed in Spanish
<hatch> speak*
<Makyo> Alright, back on this comp.  Super nice out, so I worked on the other laptop while doing a timelapse: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87_4e_Ac46A
<hatch> cool clouds
<hatch> the just appear
<Makyo> Yeah.  Just under the bottom of the frame is the Rocky Mountains, so the weather coming off of them is always dramatic.
<rick_h_> yay tests passed!
<rick_h_> push all the things!
<Makyo> \o/
<rick_h_> hazmat: https://code.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk updated
<rick_h_> hazmat: should hit store soon
<rick_h_> hazmat: and reminder that http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226275/ is the manual change to the provider type for the UI
<rick_h_> jujugui woot on 1.0.2 http://jujugui.wordpress.com/2014/04/09/juju-gui-1-0-2-released-safari-users-rejoice/ and https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/CHANGES.yaml#L24
<hatch> rick_h_ http://jujugui.wordpress.com/2013/11/07/juju-gui-0-12-0-bundles-beta/comment-page-1/#comment-275 there is a comment here we should reply to
<rick_h_> hatch: he emailed gary and gary forwarded it to me and I emailed him on the matter
<hatch> ohh ok 
<rick_h_> hatch: I didn't reply because of that, but I suppose we should as this is public facing. Didn't want to dual slam the guy with answers
<hatch> yeah...oh well two answers is better than none :D
<rick_h_> well, when the answer is "we don't support it yet" it's a sucky answer to give
<rick_h_> woot got the ghost charm icon in my lxc env
<rick_h_> hah, and machines in my machine view
<rick_h_> all though they're all NAN constraints lol
<rick_h_> ok, with that I'm out for the day then. Feel free to ping/call/hangout/etc if you need anything, but hit me up on the personal accounts vs the work accounts. 
<hatch> sounds good
<hatch> cya
<hatch> \safe travels
<hatch> jujugui anyone around for a review? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/231 no qa 
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: let me know if you get a few min to chat
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Anytime!
<rick_h_> huwshimi: want to invite me then or you want me to create the link to invite you?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Either is fine, I have a webcam now :)
<rick_h_> woot
<rick_h_> huwshimi: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/lite/72cpit3iqn5c45ua3duavolva4?hl=en
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Can you invite my canonical address?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpi4l0deqtenanpq2b5rtdro?authuser=1&hl=en
<hatch> nice, rocking Trusty on metal
<hatch> :-)
<hatch> hi huwshimi
#juju-gui 2014-04-10
<rick_h_> hatch: around?
<hatch> I am
<hatch> in OSX land again though
<rick_h_> hatch: quick ?, do we still need the kanban card for 'remove viewmode'?
<rick_h_> we're just working aroud viewmode in the current plan right?
<hatch> correct, that card will just go 'poof'
<rick_h_> ok, going to poof it
<hatch> poof away!
<rick_h_> thanks, no more thinking about work tonight carry on :)
<hatch> haha - I'm writing the blog post on how to install trusty on a macbook
<hatch> it's lengthy
<hatch> now that i have mine purring
<hatch> jujugui anyone around to proof my blog post on installing ubuntu on a macbook?
<rick_h_> hatch: can give it a read
<hatch> rick_h_ thanks! http://fromanegg.com/private/82251710943/tumblr_n3si6oh1aq1rojfnp
<hatch> lemme know if you can get to that link
<rick_h_> got it
<hatch> great - that private post thing is a new feature so I wasn't sure how it worked
<rick_h_> hatch: looks cool
<hatch> right...on
<rick_h_> my only concern is holding up over time with the number of external links for details
<rick_h_> but otherwise it'd balloon
<rick_h_> into a giant post
<hatch> yeah I was thinking of bringing more information in but as it is it's pretty long
<hatch> rick_h_ thanks for the read
<hatch> it's alllliiivveee
<hatch> morning all
<hatch> the new Dart release is going to be adding some nice perf upgrades 
<Makyo> jujugui call in 9
<hatch> thanks
<bac> Makyo: i was going to taunt you with our good luck getting a plumber.  called him last night around 6pm and he should up here at 7:50am.  fixed the problem in a jiffy.
<Makyo> Harrumph.
<bac> Makyo: then when he was turning the water back on at the street, he got it 40% on and the valve handle broke off
<hatch> bac but Makyo's plumber needed a backhoe 
<Makyo> Uh...whoops!  Bit more work to do, then?
<bac> so now our already low water flow is reduced and we have to wait for the public water company to come fix it.
<hatch> ugh oh....what are services like there?
<hatch> like, will they actually come and fix it sometime soon
<bac> slow to crazy slow
<hatch> ahh, not so good
<bac> one suggestion was to let the account go into arrears and when they come to shut it off they'll be forced to fix the valve
<hatch> rofl
<bac> but, the toilet valve doesn't leak any more!  :)
<hatch> haha, now that's the main thing
<Makyo> jujugui callin 2
<hatch> oh Makyo  I wrote a blog post about installing Ubuntu on metal so if you wanted to do it on your air you could follow it :) 
<Makyo> Woohoo!
<hatch> http://fromanegg.com/post/82251710943/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-mac-or-macbook
<rick_h_> Makyo: did your wiring card land that's in review? 
<rick_h_> Makyo: or did you hit an issue?
<Makyo> rick_h_, oh, sorry, landed.
<rick_h_> Makyo: ok cool, waiting at the gate doing kanban wheee
<hatch> url generator complete
<hatch> now for 5 hours of writing state objects and urls for the test
<hatch> argsauce 
<hatch> :P
<jcastro> hi guys; does anyone know the status of quickstart for osx and windows offhand?
<hatch> jcastro it's not on the map before oscon
<hatch> jcastro if that's not satisfactory you can email rick_h_ - he is on holidaysish until Thursday 
<hatch> :-)
<jcastro> not time sensitive
<hatch> cool
<hatch> everyone should use Ubuntu anyways right?
<hatch> ;)
<jcastro> yeah I just want to put quickstart all over the docs
<hatch> it's such an awesome tool
<jcastro> but I don't want to add OS-specific comboboxes all over the nocs
<hatch> yeah that's probably a good idea
<hatch> does python even run on windows properly?
<hatch> I thought there was a bunch of hoops to jump through
<jcastro> of course man
<hatch> lol ok I'll take your word on it
<hatch> jcastro I put together a blog post yesterday that you might be interested in http://fromanegg.com/post/82251710943/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-mac-or-macbook
<jcastro> what? blog? Fix the askubuntu post on that sir!
<hatch> do you have a link to this askubuntu post?
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151371/how-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-mac-os-x
<jcastro> don't just post a link to your blog, put the content there
<jcastro> hatch, C&P'ing the text is fine, I can fix up the images and stuff for you
<hatch> jcastro ok I'll update that tonight - there are a few additions/changes I want to make to the blog post first to clarify a few steps then I'll do it up
<hatch> jujugui lf a review on the state > url generator https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/232
<Makyo> hatch, taking a look.
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> Makyo pay close attention to the generated urls in the tests, just to make sure I got them correct and that I"m not missing any obvious formats
<Makyo> hatch, got it, thanks.
<Makyo> Also, will your instructions work for dual booting?
<Makyo> Oh, whoops, ther eit is.
<Makyo> I might try that out for funsies this weekend.
<hatch> :-) 
<bac> hatch: i looked up my blog post for sharing a partition between metal and VM.  the post i referenced, which had all of the good bits, is no long available, and mine doesn't give a complete picture without it.
<bac> s/long/longer
<bac> s/long/longer/
<bac> gah
<hatch> ahhh darn!
<hatch> the charmbrowser is now rendering via the state object
<hatch> w000000t
<hatch> bac there should also be a way to create a /home partition and share it between osx and ubuntu
<hatch> .....should
<hatch> heh
<hatch> lunching
<hatch> bbl
<Makyo> Can you partition external USB drives and still have them work with Time Machine?  Using an entire 1TB drive to back up my 120gb HD seems weird.
<Makyo> Will fiddle later.
<hatch> Makyo I'm not sure, I use my NAS and before that it was a 500GB external drive.....which it ate up in no time
<hatch> I think you can set a max size in time machine....
<Makyo> Yeah.  Was thinking of just setting aside 200GB for Time Machine on this drive, using the rest for other backups, since OSX isn't my main.
<hatch> guess not...
<Makyo> Looks like you can, though.
<hatch> oh?
<hatch> the partitioning you mean?
<Makyo> You can back up to a partition, I mean.
<Makyo> Yeah
<hatch> cool
<Makyo> Figured I'd get that bit started.
<hatch> yeah it takes a while
<hatch> especially the first time
<hatch> chrome crashes all the time in Ubuntu....no idea why
<hatch> like the webpages turn to that blue crashed screen
<Makyo> Huh, boo.
<hatch> yeah who knows, every time I do an update about 150MB of new content is available so I'm sure it's just very in flux right now
<Makyo> Yeah, that's fair.  Tried Chromium yet to see if there's any diff?
<hatch> I haven't
<hatch> I'll have to try that later on
<hatch> I still haven't got it all set up so I'm still working in OSX
<Makyo> Ah, alright.  Yay for Vagrants.
<hatch> wb kadams54 
<hatch> I haven't gotten external monitors to work yet....the thunderbolt plugins don't seem to trigger in Ubuntu
<hatch> will need to investigate that some more
<Makyo> Don't have nay here, thankfully.
<kadams54> Thanks… been at the hotel for several hours now, but just now realized I forgot to reconnect in Textual
<Makyo> I just buy new laptops.
<Makyo> I'm up to three now, as of yesterday.
<hatch> lol you bought another one?
<Makyo> Yeah, refurb X230.  16gb RAM, Core i7, 16gb SSD. ultrabase dock, DVD burner, extra battery, extra charger, less than the stock laptop new :P
<Makyo> Came with a 64gb SD card in the slot, too, which had the previous owner's tax docs on it.  Wiped that right away :P
<hatch> oh nice
<hatch> I didn't think the x230 had dvd drives
<hatch> intersting
<Makyo> It's in the dock.
<hatch> ohh coolio
<hatch> thats one powerful machine
<Makyo> Yeah.  Most powerful I have now.
<hatch> weird ssd...only 16GB? I'm guessing there is a HDD there too?
<Makyo> The S76 is the same except for the HD, which is a 750gb HDD
<Makyo> 160, sorry.
<hatch> ahh cool cool
<Makyo> Only thing I don't like about it is the trackpad, but I'm getting good at the trackpoint.
<Makyo> Turned the pad off.
<hatch> oh yeah I keep forgetting about those things
<hatch> I'm tryign to decide if I should remap the ubuntu keyboard to operate like osx keys
<Makyo> I don't mind either, but switching back and forth is tough.
<hatch> yeah that's the problem right here :)
<hatch> we should use this spinner http://codepen.io/esjay/pen/xclfz
<bac> i'm glad it isn't just me:
<bac> http://git-man-page-generator.lokaltog.net
<hatch> ""patch a pack from returned non-shearing remote bases"" what in the.....
<hatch> yes I get that it's a joke :)
<bac> someone suggested it would be funny to occassionally include a real man page and see if anyone can tell
<hatch> haha probably not
<bac> Makyo: i just saw your timelapse on G+.  bonk!  ha
<Makyo> bac, haha. I was working by the tripod and uncrossed my legs right into it :)
<bac> tripods can be dangerous
<bac> i was shooting some long exposures in the 'dry forest' a few weeks ago and decided it would be fun to jump in and out of the frame really quickly.
<bac> as i jumped out i landed on a hidden stick which went up through my show into my foot about 1/2".  and the picture was dumb looking too.
<bac> s/show/shoe/
<hatch> ouch
<Makyo> Yiiikes
<Makyo> Photography's dangerous!
<Makyo> We tried that on campus when I was in college. but all we could think to do was make ghosts of ourselves: https://www.flickr.com/photos/ranna/419086360 https://www.flickr.com/photos/ranna/419086412
<hatch> haha that's cool
<Makyo> Long exposure in the dark with a manual flash pointed at whoever was jumping.
<rick_h_> hello from silly french land
<hatch> ahoy
<hatch> or should i say
<hatch> bonjour
<rick_h_> "speaka the english...give me phone data!"
<hatch> comment est la météo ?
<rick_h_> Makyo: getting a x230?
<Makyo> rick_h_, got yesterday, yep.  Loving it so far.
<Makyo> Well, once I turned off the trackpad.
<rick_h_> Makyo: awesome, I left the air at home
<rick_h_> Makyo: I thought long and hard about it, but the x230 is a programming machine, air isn't
<rick_h_> Makyo: <3 welcome to the club. Love the doc to do dual displays and such. 
<rick_h_> so much backlog, I give
<Makyo> I may have to set that up sometime, yeah! Currently the doc's running the TV when the S76 isn't.
<hatch> rick_h_ you'll be happy to hear the charmbrowser 'editorial' renders via the state system now - just working on the details and search 
<rick_h_> jcastro: checking backlog. OSX quickstart is on the roadmap and will happen next cycle. Windows, no idea and honestly not even sure how it'd work. 
<rick_h_> hatch: you da man! :)
<rick_h_> hatch: the parts starting to fit together ok then?
<jcastro> rick_h_, when you say next cycle do you mean 6 month cycle or a 2 week cycle?
<hatch> rick_h_ like butter - except the details/search all use the old state so I had to refactor them
<rick_h_> jcastro: 6mo. From now until vegas it's all machine view all the time. 
<rick_h_> jcastro: it should be one of the first things we look at post-vegas
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> rick_h_, I am mulling asking the list for volunteers
<hatch> jcastro that's probably not a horrible idea as long as they are good pythonistas :) frankban has a pretty specific way he wants it written :)
<rick_h_> jcastro: for osx support? We're happy to mentor. It honestly shouldn't be a lot of work, but we've not tried doing Mac packaging
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: he'd be a good mentor
<rick_h_> like eat your vegetables and write your tests
<rick_h_> 100% or die
<jcastro> ok
<hatch> rick_h_ hahaha so true - 
<rick_h_> jcastro: but yea, with safari support out the door now this week osx quickstart is important to make us fully OSX happy
<hatch> jcastro would it be installed via brew? is that what you're thinking?
<rick_h_> hatch: +1
<jcastro> yeah
<rick_h_> hatch: and quickstart would depend on brew's juju packages
<jcastro> yup
<jcastro> ah, but we'd need -deployer too huh
<jcastro> are those in brew/Windows?
<rick_h_> hatch: so a chunk of the work is packaging, getting the binary in the right place (which python should handle) 
<rick_h_> jcastro: no, but they're python deps
<rick_h_> jcastro: so they'd come along for the ride I think
 * jcastro nods
<rick_h_> jcastro: that's why it's not a TON of work, but without trying it I don't have the experience to say exactly how much
<hatch> rick_h_ well that could also be done by brew
<rick_h_> hatch: right, so we'd have to make sure urwid, deployer, etc are brew-ized
<Makyo> hatch, jcastro Running into some things that might be a useful addition for MacBook Airs.
<hatch> ahh right right
<hatch> brew scripts are really just a script that can do pretty much anything
<hatch> so we 'could' shoehorn whatever we wanted into there...
<hatch> but brew deps would sure be awesome
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but I'm sure there's good/bad ways to do things. There's enogh python in brew I'm sure there's a standard for packaing python libs
<hatch> yeah probably right
<rick_h_> and if we do it, let's be good community and do it right
<hatch> Makyo oh? for the blog post?
<rick_h_> imo
<Makyo> Yep
<hatch> agreed
<jcastro> rick_h_, ok I'll think of some ideas on how to proceed, thanks
<rick_h_> jcastro: sure thing, let me know if you need anything from my end. Else we'll chat on scheduling in vegas for us to work on it
<hatch> Makyo if it's lengthy email it so I have it on record
<hatch> I need to add the wifi bits tonight 
<Makyo> One package to install, so far, but it's in trusty, so it's on the USB stick (as opposed to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir6-2/Saucy )
<Makyo> So far.
<hatch> oh, my guide was for trusty not saucy
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, I'm pointing out a difference between trusty and saucy.
<hatch> ohhh gotcha
<hatch> I didn't know about these pages
<hatch> I'll have to add this link to the blog post
<hatch> heh
<hatch> I'm not sure how to find out what kind of macbook I have re the number parts
<hatch> oh man this new state code is so ballin
<hatch> Makyo hey how goes the battle? I'm interested to know the technique you're going to use :D
 * hatch is such a nerd 
<Makyo> hatch, installed, just grabbing wireless drivers.  Will have an email for you soon.
<hatch> oh I mean't the ECS stuff :)
<Makyo> Oh, call real quick? Have a pseudocode impl, should pre-imp with you
<hatch> sure just a sec, it's a zoo in here, grab a link I'll join in a bit
<Makyo> Sure
<hatch> ok ready
<Makyo> hatch, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjph1s199v2mkfi9g9qsh9s?hl=en
<hazmat> anyone know where gui server keeps logs at
<hatch> upstart I thought
<hazmat> hatch, thanks
<hatch> find what you're looking for?
<hazmat> hatch, i found an api change in core that causes subordinate deploys with bundles to fail
<hazmat> hatch, i'm gonna need to push a rev on gui charm and deployer
<hatch> ahh ok cool, well just don't forget the tests ;-)
<hazmat> i'll push to a personal branch..
<hazmat> hatch, is there a make target to regenerate the pydep cache?
<hatch> hmm it's been a while since I've worked with the guicharm
<hatch> lemme take a peek
<hazmat> oops
<hatch> sysdeps
<hazmat> that doesn't rebuild cache afaics
<hatch> in that case I'm pretty sure the answer is no
<hazmat> its done.. and apparently i missed putting it in a personal branch :-( 
<hatch> oh the bug fix is already done?
<hazmat> yeah.. 
<hatch> oops
<Makyo> No Huw.  Going to walk the dogs, back in a bit.
<hatch> sounds good, if he shows we'll wait
<Makyo> Will hurry, then.
<hazmat> hatch, actually.. i pushed to the old charmers branch of gui.. i'm a bit confused on the distinction now
<hatch> hazmat https://code.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk
<hatch> that's the GUI one 
<hazmat> hatch, interesting.. cause.. https://store.juju.ubuntu.com/charm-info?charms=cs:juju-gui
<hazmat> has my commit
<hatch> yeah I have no idea, the whole 'charmers' thing just confuses me
<hatch> https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/precise/juju-gui-87/?text=juju-gui lists ricks commit
<hazmat> that's the multiple sources of truth biting folks
<hazmat> the store is pointing to a different branch
<hatch> yeah ok I have no idea sorry, I haven't done any of the charm > store stuff in a very long time
<hatch> so can we stop with the whole charmers stuff? :)
<hazmat> so basically juju deploy juju-gui gets a differnet version of the gui
<hazmat> hatch, this isn't really about htat
<hazmat> rick_h_, you around?
<hazmat> hatch, my mistake launchpad has long delay
<hazmat> hatch, they are pointing to the same place.. my commit just showed up
<hazmat> but to https://code.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-charmers/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk
<hazmat> hatch, so juju deploy juju-gui pulls from that
<hazmat> ~juju-gui is something else
<hazmat> the gui team dev version perhaps
<hatch> ohh ok so we have our branch and then there is the charmers branch
<hatch> so you should probably roll your change back then? Because ours will overwrite that one on the next release
<hazmat> hatch, you have gui team branch.. and gui charmers team branch.. which is different then ~charmers
<hatch> oh boy
<hazmat> hatch, we can point tip/alias for a charm to any branch
<hazmat> gui just has separate dev charm then prod charm i htink
<hatch> ahhh ok so you pushed to the prod charm
<hatch> heh
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> hatch: Morning
<hazmat> argh.. now juju issues
<hazmat> i'm gonna need some caffieene
<hatch> haha, hazmat  sorry I haven't been much help, the people who do the majority of the charm work are gone atm
<hazmat> hatch, no worries
<hatch> huwshimi AUS call when Makyo returns? 
<Makyo> I'm here.
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh sure, sorry I thought there wouldn't be one with Rick away
<hatch> we are on the ball!
<hatch> sorry just trying to join now
<hatch> ^ Makyo  huwshimi 
<hatch> ok in
<hatch> well I'm going to EOD now, I'll probably be back hacking on something later :) cya all
<hatch> Makyo interesting technique you used....I just had to go into System & Updates and selected the proprietary driver for the wireless for it to work
<hatch> did you try that approach first?
<Makyo> hatch, oh, maybe you can do that, too.  It wasn't installed for me, but oh well.
<Makyo> hatch, maybe worth putting in just a note that you might need to apt-get install that package first?
<Makyo> You gotten your camera working yet?
<hatch> so...did you install from the bootloader like in the tutorial or did you 'try' then install?
<hatch> I haven't tried the camera yet....I'll do that tonight if I can
<Makyo> hatch, try then install, so that might be it.
<hatch> yeah I think that's the issue - I'll make notes of all this stuff - thanks for the email
<Makyo> It's definitely in the repo on the install media, so it almost certainly loads!
<Makyo> I'm trying now, will report back.
<Makyo> No luck yet.
<Makyo> The firmware cutter worked okay, but it isn't loading yet.
<hazmat> is it a known issue that subordinate relations can't be hidden anymore?
<Makyo> Yes.
<Makyo> Pending on design's side, since the indicator is going away.
#juju-gui 2014-04-11
<hazmat> rick_h_, i thought you said quickstart could be used to open the gui.. 
<hazmat> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7232937/
<hatch> hazmat it will auto open the GUI and log you in once it's done setting up the environment
<hatch> were you thinking something like `juju-quickstart --opengui` ?
<rick_h_> hazmat: it does with a valid environment it can connect/find the gui it via a juju status. 
<rick_h_> hazmat: I thought you said it would not work because you were connecting through other clients or something
<hazmat> rick_h_, i've got a valid env, it didn't like it
<hazmat> rick_h_, it wouldn't work where i was sshing into a separate machine that had the juju client
<hazmat> but from my laptop against an ec2 env it should just work
<hazmat> ah.. i think ic the issue there though. not passing env vars through so stripping provider credentials
<rick_h_> hazmat: hmm, bug then? it's throwing an error about the env config? 
<hazmat> rick_h_, its reformating an underlying juju status error, which is complaining about not finding env keys, because quikstart is shelling out and stripping the env vars
<hazmat> which had the keys
<hazmat> would be my guess
<hazmat> yes a bug
<rick_h_> hazmat: k, sorry for misleading you, a bug report would be cool as we'd like to make it work for the use case. 
<hazmat> yeah.. another time though.. still working through demo bitgs
<rick_h_> hazmat: rgr, understand
<rick_h_> new gui release working ok for you?
<rick_h_> any better on the relation line issues you hit in demo during call the other day?
<hazmat> rick_h_, yeah.. although i came across a bug with subordinate charms in bundles that i accidentally pushed a new gui charm through to the store on (fix works though), i had to fix and release a new version of deployer
<hazmat> i suspect there was a change in juju api
<hazmat> basicaly just taking juju-deployer dep from 0.3.4 to 0.3.6 ..
<hazmat> also pushed to trusty pkg queue
<hazmat> rick_h_, is there a config to get the gui to do the local charm icon thing?
<rick_h_> hazmat: no, the local charm icon thing should just work
<hatch> goood morning all
<bac> hey hatch
<hatch> anyone come fix your water yet?
<hatch> Makyo did you end up getting your camera working? I didn't have any luck
<hatch> the new state object supports all of the charmbrowser urls now :) /precise/apache2/:flags:/state/?text=apache2#related-charms 
<frankban> brace yourself, long diff/QA is coming :-/
<hatch> oh noes!
 * hatch hides
<frankban> guihelp and especially hatch: I need two reviews+QA for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/234  . thanks a lot!
<hatch> especially me?
<hatch> aww shucks
<hatch> on it!
<hatch> you weren't kidding :D
<frankban> heh
<frankban> meh, this branch can also win the "longest MP description" contest
<hatch> haha I think it does
<hatch> jujugui call in 11
 * hatch dances around that he beat Makyo  to it
<Makyo> Pff
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> jujugui you should have received an email moving planning poker to 4/14
<Makyo> Oh, cool
<hatch> Makyo did you get your camera working last night? I didn't have any luck, looks like the new pcie webcams aren't supported in the isight pkg
<Makyo> hatch, no luck. That jives with what I was reading, though.
<hatch> native kernel detects the hardware but doesn't know what to do with it unfortunately
<hatch> a workdaround is to use an external cam though
<Makyo> Spent most of last night fiddling around with Qt, trying to remember highschool C++.
<hatch> oh man you guys did C++ in HS? We did VB
<hatch> I had to learn C++ on my own :-(
<Makyo> It was the last year before the entire district moved to Java.
<Makyo> C++ and pascal.
<hatch> oh cool, the universities here teach Java as the primary
<hatch> I suppose it is the best language to teach software concepts
<Makyo> Same around here, though I'm really bitter about the CS programs at the university level.  Will tell you about it some other time, otherwise I won't shut up :)
<hatch> haha
<teslanick> Looking back at my college career, most of my classes were language-agnostic. It didn't matter which language you submitted homework in, as long as it executed (which seems weird in retrospect). But it seems like implementing a FSM in JS is way easier than Java.
<teslanick> So in retrospect, I should have done all my homework in JS.
<hatch> haha, yeah that woudln't fly here for any class I know of
<Makyo> I did take a C class in college, but it was an elective, not part of the CS curriculum.
<hatch> I remember enjoying C++, I also had a lot more free time back then lol
<hatch> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By84yWo_5i6LYXNsdnhHV2Z2TUU/edit?usp=sharing
<hatch> Success with C++...on 3.5" floppys 
<teslanick> Yeah, manual memory management is like this wonderful challenge if the problem you're trying to solve is small.
<teslanick> It's like a puzzle. Kinda like writing applications on the DOM. ;)
<bac> they didn't teach C++ at college when i was there.  now they've hired stroustrup.
<hatch> haha 
<bac> his first semester there he donated money to have someone design a better logo for the department.
<hatch> frankban I've finished your code review but before I QA I just want to finish up my branch...so I can probably start in 20mins
<frankban> hatch: no problem and thanks a lot
<hatch> jujugui lf a review/qa https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/235
<frankban> hatch: on it
<hatch> thx
<frankban> heh, I like how github shows feature :flags: urls
<hatch> hah yeah I thought they were fish at first
<hatch> they look like fish :)
<frankban> guihelp: do you have a backupify process activity on any of your gmail accounts?
<hatch> I have no idea what that is :)
<bac> i too do not know
 * bac uses gmail as an imap server so doesn't see the new hotness
<hatch> ^ me 2
<frankban> hatch, bac: if you go to your gmail on the browser, (e.g. the canonical account) and click on the "detail" link, do you see a backupify activity? I have no idea either, but a see the process and it's eating IMAP connections, and I also use an email client\
<hatch> detail link?
<frankban> hatch: at the bottom of the page
<hatch> oh yeah I see that
<hatch> lots of them
<hatch> interesting
<frankban> hatch: yeah the problem is I guess they use IMAP connections and google only allows 15 at the same time, resulting in the email client failures to connetc to imap
<hatch> how many connections do you need? lol!
<bac> frankban: sorry, i have canonical-hosted email.  didn't move it to gmail
<hatch> I use...3?
<frankban> hatch: email clients use to make more than one connection, so with the desktop client and the mobile phone it's not so hard to reach that limit
<hatch> ohh, what client are you using?
<bac> frankban: on my personal gmail i do see backupify.  nine connections going back to 3 days ago
<frankban> hatch: foing to /precise/apache2/:flags:/state/?text=apache2#related-charms i see two type errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7235645/
<frankban> going even
<hatch> hmm interesting
<hatch> let me try locally
<hatch> frankban works here with no problem...
<frankban> hatch: are you using "make devel"?
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> frankban there is no code on 998 in my branch
<frankban> hatch: oh, ok, so it must be some cache
<frankban> hatch: ok now it works
<hatch> great :-)
<frankban> hatch: QA ok
<frankban> hatch: done
<hatch> thanks looking
<frankban> time to go, have a nice weekend!
<hatch> jujugui can someone else do the QA for frakban's branch? My juju setup is all kinds of busted right now
<Makyo> hatch, I'm doing it now.
<hatch> Makyo thanks a bunch
<hatch> I think I need a new vagrant instance
<hatch> Makyo what would you think of a task manager like grunt/gulp but written in Go so it could use goroutines to do things async?
<Makyo> That might be kind of neat!
<Makyo> Should ask around about it at the Denver meetup
<hatch> lucky!
<hatch> Makyo one of the biggest shortcomings with Go atm is no Handlebars compiler
<hatch> lol
<hatch> that might be a cool hack project
<Makyo> hatch,  aren't you getting in town in time for that meetup?
<hatch> ohh I thought they have one very week
<hatch> every*
<Makyo> Denver's a bit of a drive for that for me
<hatch> then yes, I'll be there for that
<hatch> oh is it? 
<hatch> oh yeah an hour
<Makyo> Yeah
<hatch> Makyo +1 to :Shipit: frankban's branch?
<Makyo> hatch, Yeah, just looking over tests. I say +1
<hatch> cool shipping
<hatch> lunching
<hatch> back
<hatch> oo boy my front yard is a mess
<hatch> apparently ripping apart a roof makes a lot of mess
<bac> hi jcastro
<bac> so i looked at the patch on github that introduced the openssl heartbeat error.  20 files affected. a few hundreds lines of code.  zero tests.  sadness.
<hatch> bac ouch
<hatch> 0 tests in crypto code?
<hatch> brb got to reboot router, it's being.....itself
<hatch__> hey Makyo yesterday you mentioned a mid-imp today, still want to do that or are you good?
<Makyo> I'm good, sorry. Should've mentioned.  It's turning out to be pretty easy, just rolling through it is slow.
<Makyo> Should be done monday mid-day/afternoon
<Makyo> With tests.
<hatch> cool no problem
#juju-gui 2014-04-12
<rick_h_> party
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry for the email/comment confusion
<rick_h_> hatch: cursed github auto sending emails right away thing
<hatch> haha yeah, it's horrible for that
<hatch> hows french town?
#juju-gui 2015-04-06
<rick_h_> mbruzek: lazyPower either of you tinker with the ceph charm much?
<mbruzek> rick_h_: I am sorry I haven't used it in quite some time.
<mbruzek> rick_h_: Why do you ask?
<rick_h_> mbruzek: hitting an error on deploy and google-fu not finding much so I'm assuming it's a 'you're using it wrong' pebkac and not sure
<rick_h_> ah, I did use it wrong nvm
<mbruzek> rick_h_: The openstack guys would probably use that charm more often, jamespage or beisner
<rick_h_> mbruzek: rgr, most of uk and such is out so you were my fallback :)
<mbruzek> rick_h_: good luck.  I am willing to help, if you want me to take a look at error message or something
<rick_h_> mbruzek: all good, have something to try again with so we'll see
<mbruzek> rick_h_: OK. just let me know
 * mbruzek loves being the fall back guy
<mbruzek> that means someday I will be the primary guy
<rick_h_> hah
<lazyPower> rick_h_: sorry about the delay
<lazyPower> looking @ the openstack move now
<lazyPower> rick_h_: just for clarity - we need this https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/bundles/openstack/bundle - moved to openstack-base correct?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: yes please
<lazyPower> ack
<lazyPower> beisner: ping
<beisner> hi lazyPower, heading out to take the kiddos to the dentist now.  biab
<lazyPower> ack, cheers
<lazyPower> rick_h_: moved to https://launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/bundles/openstack-basic/bundle/ - renamed the toplevel bundle from 'openstack' to 'basic' 
<lazyPower> rick_h_: i'm assuming we want to eradicate the existing repository?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: so I think this will create openstack-basic-basic
<rick_h_> since the name doesn't match the repo
<lazyPower> ok, so rename to openstack-basic?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: yes please
<lazyPower> ack, 1 sec
<lazyPower> ok, corrected and pushed.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: ty
<rick_h_> lazyPower: will watch to make sure it's ingested/etc. 
<rick_h_> lazyPower: as for removing the old one, yes we should. Especially from the ~charmers space. 
<lazyPower> ok, do we want to wait for this bundle to ingest before we nuke?
<lazyPower> or just go ahead and nuke it
<rick_h_> lazyPower: naw, I think it's safe to take care of now while you ahve time
<rick_h_> it won't nuke it from the charmstore so folks can still get at it
<rick_h_> so nuking the bzr repo won't do a lot as that's 'moved' and accessible
<lazyPower> ok. Thanks rick_h_ - i'll send an email to the list about this update as well just to cover all the bases
<lazyPower> cheers :)
<rick_h_> lazyPower: rgr, please note this is due to the upcomning openstack topics page and feel free to link to it on the QA site to get get people excited and take the sting off the move
<rick_h_> lazyPower: let me know if you need a hand with the email, or my original one, etc. Happy to help this be a happy smooth thing vs a pita hopefully
<lazyPower> rick_h_: i see a title that doesn't make much sense to me just below the landscape ss
<lazyPower> What to make things even easier? <- should this be Want?
<lazyPower> on the topic page - http://qa.storefront.theblues.io:6543/openstack
<rick_h_> lazyPower: +1 will file a bug
<rick_h_> actually, kadams54 sorry man. Can you do the one word fix pre-release please?
<rick_h_> ^
<rick_h_> kadams54: I promise you can skip a few steps this time if you want since it's a trivial one word change :)
<rick_h_> hah he ran away on us
<lazyPower> Seems legit :D
<rick_h_> well he was just creating the release tarball for things and will have to rebuild it and such 
<lazyPower> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10753494/
<lazyPower> if you want to proof the mail before i hit send
<rick_h_> looking
<rick_h_> "there is a url collision"
<lazyPower> ah good call
<rick_h_> lazyPower: but sounds good
<kadams54> rick_h_: Back. Sure, I'll put that in.
<rick_h_> ty for the update, and feel free to add a "if you have any questions please feel free to ping rick_h in irc or file a but at https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues
<rick_h_> kadams54: ty kind sir
<rick_h_> and ty lazyPower for the keen eye making the release look that much better...like we almost know what we're doing :)
<lazyPower> Anytime gents :)
<lazyPower> i sent the mail before i got the note about filing bugs - next time i'll get a poper footer in there however. 
<rick_h_> lazyPower: all good
 * lazyPower wanders back to the kubernetes corner to hax on an elastic container farm
<rick_h_> wheee
<rick_h_> lazyPower: you see the kubernetes news today around the coreos stuff?
<lazyPower> i didn't - have a link handy?
<rick_h_> http://www.zdnet.com/article/coreos-is-bringing-googles-kubernetes-to-the-enterprise/ is one example
<rick_h_> http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/06/coreos-raises-12m-funding-round-led-by-google-ventures-to-bring-kubernetes-to-the-enterprise/ has the $$ in it
<lazyPower> hmm... interesting play
<lazyPower> "but if you'd rather focus on doing your job, CoreOS's Tectonic looks to be the better way to invest your time. "  -- welp, looks like we need to reach out to Steven about juju and what we're doing over here in our camp
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> I was waiting for someone from around the company to send an email to folks around this one
<rick_h_> has 'product managers required reading material' a bit all over the news
<rick_h_> especially with 'commercial kubernetes' in there as well
<lazyPower> What bothers me, is we're getting a good sized handfull of individual "orchestrators" - with ends of sidewalk
<lazyPower> Ambari and Tectonic to name 2
<lazyPower> why orchestrate silos when you can orchestrate the entire infra?
#juju-gui 2015-04-09
<lazyPower> interesting behavior out of quickstart with a 1.20 host - http://cl.ly/image/0I3O1X1G1H0H
<lazyPower> I'm poking the finder of this bug to actually file it, but it appears we're borked with quickstart on distro juju
<rick_h_> lazyPower: this is 1.20.0?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: or 1.20.1?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: we had some network issues back then but had pathces in/etc and I wonder what version this is and if it's up to date?
<lazyPower> Depends: juju-core (>= 1.20.11-0ubuntu0.14.04.1)
<lazyPower> that came from apt-cache show juju, i skipped all the ppa lists. so it would be 1.20.11 apparently
<rick_h_> ah ok
<lazyPower> do we have any kind of confirmation if the gui works with safari? i'm getting reports of consistent failures during initial page load of the gui on safari as well. I replied that it wasn't 'officially' supported - but i got a frownie face in response
<rick_h_> lazyPower: it's supported, we run it through on CI 
<lazyPower> ok, i'll have him get some console log traces for a bugreport. thanks for that rick_h_
<rick_h_> yea, let us know happy to look into it
<lazyPower> ok, got it filed - http://pad.lv/1442305
<rick_h_> ugh, cert issues? that sucks. 
<lazyPower> indeed
<lazyPower> hard to debug and triage as well
<rick_h_> yay?
<lazyPower> iirc - this has to do with theh strict CA authority chain in OSX
<lazyPower> but i'm not certain, its been a while
<rick_h_> ugh, well any time one browser is angry and the rest are ok we like to just blame the black sheep
<jrwren> rick_h_: we know about that bug. its been there since my day 1.  Safari https websocket badness.
<rick_h_> jrwren: I thought we had fixed that by changing the juju.ubuntu.com part of the ssl chain
<rick_h_> jrwren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1322596
<mup> Bug #1322596: deploying to 1.0.2 to live environment fails in safari <juju-gui:Fix Released> <juju-gui (Juju Charms Collection):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322596>
<rick_h_> jrwren: ah, see yea we did punt on part of that bug
<rick_h_> my fault that it fell through the cracks
#juju-gui 2015-04-10
<mbruzek> rick_h_: ping
<rick_h_> mbruzek: quick pong
<mbruzek> rick_h_: can jujucharms.com point at github bundles yet?
<rick_h_> mbruzek: talk about it in germany?
<mbruzek> rick_h_:  I will not be there.
<rick_h_> mbruzek: ah, ok sorry thought you were. 
<mbruzek> I am guessing the answer is no
<mbruzek> I want to know current abilities
<lazyPower> rick_h_: ping
<lazyPower> i know its close (if not after) EOD for you. can you peek at an ingest for me though? I've been waiting about an hour for some updates to a namespaced charm that haven't made it to the store yet :| it passes proof
<lazyPower> thats all that required right? being /trunk, having valid metadata, and passing proof?
#juju-gui 2015-04-12
<rick_h_> lazyPower: can you fill me in on what I'm looking for?
<lazyPower> rick_h_: it looks like it did what it needed to
<lazyPower> it was just much longer than the normal 1 hour propigation from dev => store (tyhpically 20 minutes, must have been a long ingest cycle)
<lazyPower> https://jujucharms.com/u/kubernetes/kubernetes/trusty/5 - the bump from 4 => 5 took > 1.3 hours (no idea how long it actually took, the push wait cycle was towards EOD on Friday)
#juju-gui 2016-04-11
<freak_> hi everyone
<freak_> need help regarding juju....i want to know 2 things
<freak_> first where we define the pool of IP's which eventually gets allocated to juju services as public address when we deploy them
<freak_> secondly in my setup when i deployed mysql it got public address as node0.maas and port is allocated to it something like 3306
<freak_> but when i deployed wordpress it again got public address node0.maas
<freak_> but no port is allocated to it
<freak_> first where we define the pool of IP's which eventually gets allocated to juju services as public address when we deploy them
<urulama__> freak_: morning ... i'd suggest you join #juju channel, ping frobware if he's around (networking team)
<freak_> ok.thanks
<freak_>  
#juju-gui 2016-04-14
<freak__>   
#juju-gui 2016-04-15
<freak_> hi guys
<freak_> is anybody available rightnow who can help me out
<freak_> i'm deploying openstack base bundle
<freak_> through command juju quickstart openstack-base
<freak_> but i'm facing issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/15845425/
#juju-gui 2018-04-12
<kick> 13:09:45 ERROR juju.cmd.juju.commands bootstrap.go:528 failed to bootstrap model: cannot start bootstrap instance in availability zone "default": failed to acquire node: No available machine matches constraints: [('zone', ['default']), ('agent_name', ['a1d976ea-73ad-4e4e-8d06-1268ad79d7d8']), ('mem', ['3584']), ('tags', ['juju'])] (resolved to "mem=3584.0 tags=juju zone=default")
<kick> any help on this error
<fabrice> kick: in which context ?
<admcleod_> kick: your provider doesnt have any machines which match those specifications
